# Anti Bruchsaler Warmduscher Fred - Teil 2



## Thomas (21. Oktober 2010)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Oktober 2010)

Keine Kritik: Freds die mit Anti beginnen dürfen immer eröffnet werden - siehe Pfälzer Forum. 



> Irgendwie ist im Bereich Bruchsal ganz heftig der Wurm im Brasilianergetriebe , abgesehen von I-Tom , meiner Wenigkeit und Curtado scheint die allgemeine Fahrunlust um sich zu greifen....
> Hat keiner mehr Zeit oder ......besteht Bruchsal nur noch aus Poserbikern.....oder verlagert sich alles Richtung KA????



Da heute keine Warmduscherbedingungen vorzufinden sind, wäre es doch mal an der Zeit, um 14.30 Uhr am altbekannten Abfahrtspunkt eine richtig schöne Tour zum einsauen zu machen.

Alle Kritiker sind aufgerufen, den großen Worten Taten folgen zu lassen. 

Schönwettertouren haben hier übringens nix verloren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (21. Oktober 2010)

Mit mir später nicht rechnen... ich lieg immer noch flach. 

Samstag würd ich wieder fahren denke ich, Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden... wär noch jemand dabei?

(JIPPIE - Erster...)


----------



## votecoli (21. Oktober 2010)

Häää....Zweiter...häää....geil! 
Samstag hört sich gut an! Werds heut Abend ansprechen!


----------



## iTom (21. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir heißt es am SA Pflastersteine legen, damit ich mein Rad nicht mehr so einsaue, wenn ich den Hof rein fahre
Fahre wohl eher am SO morgen, weiß aber noch nicht genau ob's klappt.


----------



## speedygonzales (21. Oktober 2010)

iTom schrieb:


> Fahre wohl eher am SO morgen, weiß aber noch nicht genau ob's klappt.









 buenas noches señores! weckt mich wieder auf wenn es wieder menschenwürdige Temperaturen gibt..


----------



## votecoli (21. Oktober 2010)

Geile 0.5 Grad heut Abend gehabtDa kann man wieder entspannt radeln...
Am Samstag soll geradelt werden. Zur Wahl steht ein ausgedehnter Homerun den dann jeder flexibel abbrechen kann, oder eine Tour in der Pfalz wobei dort dann der ganze Tag draufgeht.
Die Trails sind gefährlich rutschig, ich denke auch in der Pfalz ist es ganz schön giftig!


----------



## Reese23 (21. Oktober 2010)

Huhu,

ich könnte am Samstag erst gegen 14 Uhr da ich zuvor noch arbeiten muss bisschen. Pfalz fällt bei deshalb leider aus.


Allgemeine Frage in die Runde:

Hat jemand die Möglichkeit die Trägerplatte meiner KeFü an einer Drehmaschine etwas abzudrehen???
Habe heute die Blackspire KeFü drangeschraubt und dadurch dass die Trägerplatte die unters Lager geklemmt wird etwas dicker als die Shimano Halterung ist stimmt die Kettenlinie jetzt nicht mehr 100%.


----------



## FreeGhostRider (22. Oktober 2010)

iTom schrieb:


> Bei mir heißt es am SA Pflastersteine legen, damit ich mein Rad nicht mehr so einsaue, wenn ich den Hof rein fahre
> Fahre wohl eher am SO morgen, weiß aber noch nicht genau ob's klappt.


 
Sonntag wäre ich evtl. wieder dabei . Sag einfach kurz Bescheid ob und wann du fährst....


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (22. Oktober 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> ich könnte am Samstag erst gegen 14 Uhr da ich zuvor noch arbeiten muss bisschen. Pfalz fällt bei deshalb leider aus.
> 
> ...


 
*Bring das Ding bei der nächste Ausfahrt mit, dann schau ma mal*


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (22. Oktober 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Geile 0.5 Grad heut Abend gehabtDa kann man wieder entspannt radeln...
> Am Samstag soll geradelt werden. Zur Wahl steht ein ausgedehnter Homerun den dann jeder flexibel abbrechen kann, oder eine Tour in der Pfalz wobei dort dann der ganze Tag draufgeht.
> Die Trails sind gefährlich rutschig, ich denke auch in der Pfalz ist es ganz schön giftig!


 
Muß um 19:00 zu Hause sein, sonnst bin ich flexibel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (22. Oktober 2010)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> *Bring das Ding bei der nächste Ausfahrt mit, dann schau ma mal*



Mach ich...


----------



## cubelix (22. Oktober 2010)

Mir währe Sa. um 14:00 auch lieber.


----------



## votecoli (22. Oktober 2010)

Ja, ich kann auch nicht vor 14 UhrSollen wir uns um die Zeit an der Kaserne treffen?


----------



## cubelix (22. Oktober 2010)

14:00 Kaserne


----------



## votecoli (22. Oktober 2010)

Ok! Andi 13 Uhr bei mir zur Holzkontrolle
P.S. Hat noch jemand ein Schlauchlosventil rumliegen...?


----------



## cubelix (22. Oktober 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ok! Andi 13 Uhr bei mir zur Holzkontrolle
> P.S. Hat noch jemand ein Schlauchlosventil rumliegen...?



Juup heb isch!. Kannst ja mal Durchklingeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (23. Oktober 2010)

Au ja, mach ich


----------



## Reese23 (23. Oktober 2010)

Moin zusammen,

ich muss mich abmelden für heute... Ich bekomm den scheiß Rotz irgendwie nicht in den Griff, bin noch immer total zu.


----------



## burn23 (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann leider auch net


----------



## andi1969 (23. Oktober 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Ich kann leider auch net



*Was macht mein Kettenblatt.....*


----------



## votecoli (23. Oktober 2010)

Aach wieder ne schöne Herbst/Wintertour heute...Danke an Karsten für den Käsekuchen


----------



## cubelix (23. Oktober 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Aach wieder ne schöne Herbst/Wintertour heute...Danke an Karsten für den Käsekuchen



Keine Ursache


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (24. Oktober 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Keine Ursache


----------



## Reese23 (24. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Männer,

kleiner Tipp am Rande... bei Outdoor-Brocker gibts einen Drehmomentschlüssel in den Varianten 6 - 30 NM und 9 - 110 NM für 39,95 .

Hier der Link: http://www.outdoor-broker.de/bike/superb-drehmomentschlussel2.html

Viele Grüße aus der Quarantänestation in Waghäusel


----------



## burn23 (24. Oktober 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Was macht mein Kettenblatt.....*



Dem gehts gut, bring es jeden Tag zu Bett und sag ihm das es bald zum Andi kommt wenn er mal wieder auftaucht. Hab sein Bruder schon montiert, dem gefällts richtig gut bei mir


----------



## Reese23 (24. Oktober 2010)

Hast du eigentlich noch Interesse an der SLX Kurbel? Würd sie ansonsten die Tage mal hier oder in die Bucht stellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (24. Oktober 2010)

Nimm sie mal mit, ich schau sie mir mal an.


----------



## iTom (24. Oktober 2010)

FreeGhostRider schrieb:


> Sonntag wäre ich evtl. wieder dabei . Sag einfach kurz Bescheid ob und wann du fährst....



Hätte zwar Zeit gehabt, aber nach dem ExtremPflastersteinleging war mir nicht danach.
Demnächst aber wieder


----------



## andi1969 (24. Oktober 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Dem gehts gut, bring es jeden Tag zu Bett und sag ihm das es bald zum Andi kommt wenn er mal wieder auftaucht. Hab sein Bruder schon montiert, dem gefällts richtig gut bei mir



*Gut dann ist es bis dahin ja Stubenrein und gefüttert.... Denke mal das ich am Mittwoch wieder auftauche.*


----------



## FreeGhostRider (24. Oktober 2010)

iTom schrieb:


> Hätte zwar Zeit gehabt, aber nach dem ExtremPflastersteinleging war mir nicht danach.
> Demnächst aber wieder


 
Passt schon - ich war heute auch nicht. Nächstes Wochenende ist Sonntag auch schlecht da ich dort bestimmt verkatert sein werde 
Aber evtl. Samstags?


----------



## votecoli (25. Oktober 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Gut dann ist es bis dahin ja Stubenrein und gefüttert.... Denke mal das ich am Mittwoch wieder auftauche.*


 
Apropos Mittwoch! Ich beantrage mal ganz offiziell das wir diese Woche am Donnerstag fahren. Mein kleines Burgfräulein hat am Mittwoch nämlich Geburtstag!
Wär das machbar...???


----------



## burn23 (25. Oktober 2010)

Aber nur weils du bisch


----------



## votecoli (25. Oktober 2010)




----------



## FreeGhostRider (25. Oktober 2010)

Hat jemand vielleicht einen Tip für mich bzw. schonmal die selbe Erfahrung gemacht?
Habe nun schon seit einiger Zeit nach jeder Tour einen Platten am Vorderrad. Im Mantel steckt nix drin und an der Felge ist auch nichts. Habe Fat Albert Reifen drauf die eigentlich auch nicht empfindlich sein sollten. Langsam gehts nämlich echt auf die Nerven jedes Mal einen neuen Schlauch zu kaufen. Die Luft geht immer sehr langsam raus da der Platten erst am Folgetag zum Vorschein kommt.


----------



## Reese23 (25. Oktober 2010)

Hatte das auch mal... Resultat war dass im Mantel ein winziger Dorn oder sowas drin war den kaum gemerkt hast. Untersuch mal den Mantel auf der Innenseite vielleicht stickt was drine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (25. Oktober 2010)

FreeGhostRider schrieb:


> Langsam gehts nämlich echt auf die Nerven jedes Mal einen neuen Schlauch zu kaufen.



Auch aus diesem Grund wurde wohl Flickzeug erfunden  Um das Problem endgültig zu lösen dürfte Reese23 auf dem richtigen Weg sein. Wenn im Mantel nichts zu finden ist schau dir das Felgenband genau an, vielleicht ist da was verrutscht.
Und ganz allgemein: Schläuche immer mit viel Talkum (Babypuder) montieren. Wenn ich einen neuen Schlauch einzieh sieht es danach aus wie nach einer Kokserparty


----------



## Waldgeist (25. Oktober 2010)

FreeGhostRider schrieb:


> Hat jemand vielleicht einen Tip für mich bzw. schonmal die selbe Erfahrung gemacht?
> Habe nun schon seit einiger Zeit nach jeder Tour einen Platten am Vorderrad. Im Mantel steckt nix drin und an der Felge ist auch nichts. Habe Fat Albert Reifen drauf die eigentlich auch nicht empfindlich sein sollten. Langsam gehts nämlich echt auf die Nerven jedes Mal einen neuen Schlauch zu kaufen. Die Luft geht immer sehr langsam raus da der Platten erst am Folgetag zum Vorschein kommt.



Waren auf den Wegen Brombeersträucher o.ä.? Die haben diese häßliche Angewohnheit. Eigenartigerweise erst in der späteren Jahreszeit, vermutlich daher, da die Stacheln nun ausgereicft sind dementssprechend sich auch besser durchbohren können...


----------



## votecoli (25. Oktober 2010)

Tjaja, Schlauchlos ist da echt ne feine Sache....


----------



## FreeGhostRider (25. Oktober 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Tjaja, Schlauchlos ist da echt ne feine Sache....


 
Ja Schlauchlos hab ich am Hardtail - bisher auch kein einzigen Platten. Super Sache. Da hab ich eben auch die entsprechenden Tubeless-Felgen

Wenn wir aber gerade beim Thema sind! Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Tubless auf "normalen" Felgen? Hab mal gelesen es funktioniert, jedoch soll es eine recht unsichere Sache sein?!

Werd nun nochmal eine tiefgründige Stachel-OP am Mantel, Felge sowie Felgenband vornehmen. Danke für die Antworten.

@Eike: Wozu ist Talkum gut? Dichtet das ab?


----------



## Eike. (25. Oktober 2010)

Das nicht aber der Schlauch bleibt geschmeidiger und klebt nicht fest. Dadurch können Snakebites oder wandernde Ventile vermieden werden.


----------



## burn23 (25. Oktober 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Und ganz allgemein: Schläuche immer mit viel Talkum (Babypuder) montieren...



Denk an das Gewicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosthunter (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann zum Plattenthema nur ein Lied singen hab da sogar mal nene Thread eröffnet wenn du willst dann kannste ja vielleicht noch den ein oder anderen Tipp rausholen. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=454212 

Versuch mit Kreide den Bereich zumarkieren als Anhaltspunkt nimmste das ventil und wenn du dann immer wieder da was hast dann kannste gezielt im Schlauch gucken. Drehsten auf Links und abtasten. Ich hatte dann damals nen Nadelspitze drin. 

Ich bin auch am Donnerstag dabei. Die Woche arbeite ich in der Pfalz mannnnn.... da gibss Berge


----------



## Reese23 (25. Oktober 2010)

Guten Abend die Herren,

da ich aktuell ja Krankheitsbedingt daheim rumhocke habe ich mich mal an den Videoschnitt unseres Gardasee-Trips gemacht... bin jetzt komplett durch Tag 2 und bereits bei 35 Min.  Gibt also ne längere Veranstaltung... 

Gibt es Musikwünsche???


----------



## burn23 (26. Oktober 2010)

Z.B. Lift me up von Moby beim Hochfahren


----------



## cubelix (26. Oktober 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Guten Abend die Herren,
> 
> da ich aktuell ja Krankheitsbedingt daheim rumhocke habe ich mich mal an den Videoschnitt unseres Gardasee-Trips gemacht... bin jetzt komplett durch Tag 2 und bereits bei 35 Min.  Gibt also ne längere Veranstaltung...
> 
> Gibt es Musikwünsche???




Bis auf das Tecno gedudel bin ich für alles offen 

35 Min. puhhhh da können wir ja was für überlänge Verlangen 

Für das Gardaseevideo ist es sehr Gesund das DU im Moment kränckelst!. 
Aber trotzdem Gute Besserung


----------



## Reese23 (26. Oktober 2010)

Bin seit gestern auf Antibiotikum und seit heute gehts auch merklich besser... mal sehen, wenn ich soweit fit bin sehen wir uns am Donnerstag ja dann könne wir die Playlist diskutieren...


----------



## votecoli (27. Oktober 2010)

ooch..ich find Techno coooollll...


----------



## votecoli (27. Oktober 2010)

Krasse Checker...


[ame="http://vimeo.com/13942586"]A Steep Trail with KaptnFR on Vimeo[/ame]


[ame="http://vimeo.com/13496274"]Misty trail on Vimeo[/ame]


[ame="http://vimeo.com/14778476"]Alpspitze, part 1 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## FreeGhostRider (27. Oktober 2010)

Oh mann!!! Da fehlt mir noch ein kleines bißchen Technik

Hammer Videos!!!


----------



## Ghosthunter (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiß ja nicht auf was die Menge so steht:

Für Intro,Outro wäre : Gavin Rossdale-Adrenaline, Lupe Fiasco-Daydream, William Orbit - Barber's Adagio For Strings _werder bestimmt kennen ist schon bissle ausgelutscht, _

Für die Abfahrt wäre: Disturbed-Decadence , Static-X-The Only,Feeder-Turn, Lupe Fiasco-Daydream, Rob Zombie-Two-lane blacktop, Rush-One little Victory,Buzzhorn-Ordinary, Lacuna Coil-Heaven´s a lie, Rockefeller-Do it 2 night, Godsmack-Straight out of line, Paul Van Dyk feat. Rea Garvey - Let Go,Dave Armstrong-Love has gone,H-Blockx-Countdown To Insanity, Dj Shog-Get out...

Sag halt ob was in die Richtung geht die du brauchst. Ich hab hier noch einiges, auch alles als Datei aufem PC zumindest was oben mal steht.


----------



## andi1969 (27. Oktober 2010)

FreeGhostRider schrieb:


> :
> 
> Wenn wir aber gerade beim Thema sind! Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Tubless auf "normalen" Felgen? Hab mal gelesen es funktioniert, jedoch soll es eine recht unsichere Sache sein?!



*Frag mich ...Votecolli oder Cubelix......*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (27. Oktober 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Krasse Checker...
> 
> 
> A Steep Trail with KaptnFR on Vimeo
> ...



Ohman, beim Alpspitz Clip ziehen sich mir schon beim zuschauen des Aufstiegs die Eier zusammen... da werden Erinnerungen wach.


----------



## cubelix (27. Oktober 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Ohman, beim Alpspitz Clip ziehen sich mir schon beim zuschauen des Aufstiegs die Eier zusammen... da werden Erinnerungen wach.



Der war gut 

By the Way beim nächsten Trip in die Alps etc. nehm ich mal Make up mit das die Gesichtsfarbe nicht wieder in Alpina Weis ausartet.

Oder vieleicht ein bissel  macht bestimmt locker.


----------



## FreeGhostRider (28. Oktober 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Frag mich ...Votecolli oder Cubelix......*


 
D.h. ihr habt alle drei schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht?


----------



## andi1969 (28. Oktober 2010)

freeghostrider schrieb:


> d.h. Ihr habt alle drei schlechte erfahrungen damit gemacht?



*Nö.....ich nicht und die andern auch nicht......Frag einfach was du wolle wisse*


----------



## Reese23 (28. Oktober 2010)

Abend...

habt ihr fürs Wochenende was geplant, fahrt ihr?

Gruß


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (28. Oktober 2010)

Hallöchen

Jungs, das nächste mal bringt ihr mich nach Hause,
hatte schon wieder ein Borstenvieh Erlebnis
Irgend wann machen die Vicher mich noch platt


----------



## votecoli (29. Oktober 2010)

Die wollen alle nur das du der Rotte beitrittst...Vielleicht solltest du den Jagdschein machen. Deine Abschussquote wär nicht zu topenVielleicht so was wie Mtbiken und Jagen als Biathlon
Achja, es ist mal angedacht Samstag Mittag eine gemütliche Runde zu drehen(Sallenbusch..). Abfahrt allerdings nicht vor drei! Vielleicht ein Lämpchen zur Not....
Genaueres bekommt jeder der Interessiert ist per SMS weil sich die Abfahrtszeit kurzfristig entscheidet. 

Also bitte ein deutliches JA oder Nein!!!Danke!


----------



## burn23 (29. Oktober 2010)

NEIN!
Ich kann leider net, würd aber am Montag gerne ne Runde drehen wenn jemand Lust hat.


----------



## Reese23 (29. Oktober 2010)

*JA*

Bitte halt noch Bescheid geben wegen der Zeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg_1969 (29. Oktober 2010)

*JA*

Tuts die CC-Feile oder brauchts schweres Gerät?


----------



## andi1969 (29. Oktober 2010)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Hallöchen
> 
> Jungs, das nächste mal bringt ihr mich nach Hause,
> hatte schon wieder ein Borstenvieh Erlebnis
> Irgend wann machen die Vicher mich noch platt



*Deo wechseln.......Marke Ungewaschener Wilder Eber zieht die an..... *


----------



## votecoli (29. Oktober 2010)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> *JA*
> 
> Tuts die CC-Feile oder brauchts schweres Gerät?


 

Da es ja trocken bleiben soll werden wir den einen oder anderen Trail mitnehmenHochzus werden wir gemächlich fahren, kannst also ruhig das Nicolai ausführen


----------



## votecoli (29. Oktober 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Deo wechseln.......Marke Ungewaschener Wilder Eber zieht die an..... *


 

Komsch Moje.....?


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (29. Oktober 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Deo wechseln.......Marke Ungewaschener Wilder Eber zieht die an..... *


 

AHA, das werd ich mir merken


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (29. Oktober 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Die wollen alle nur das du der Rotte beitrittst...Vielleicht solltest du den Jagdschein machen. Deine Abschussquote wär nicht zu topenVielleicht so was wie Mtbiken und Jagen als Biathlon
> Achja, es ist mal angedacht Samstag Mittag eine gemütliche Runde zu drehen(Sallenbusch..). Abfahrt allerdings nicht vor drei! Vielleicht ein Lämpchen zur Not....
> Genaueres bekommt jeder der Interessiert ist per SMS weil sich die Abfahrtszeit kurzfristig entscheidet.
> 
> Also bitte ein deutliches JA oder Nein!!!Danke!


 Ja!?!?!?!?!
Wenn ich mit darf und mein Pferdekuß, vom Holz machen heut, mich nicht zu stark beeinträchtigt würde ich mit fahren
Natürlich mit Bomber zum gemächlich fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (29. Oktober 2010)

Ja 

@ andi 1969 + Burn 
Die Mudguards sind endlich in der Post .


----------



## andi1969 (29. Oktober 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Ja
> 
> @ andi 1969 + Burn
> Die Mudguards sind endlich in der Post .



*Echt .....sind aber langsam.....*


----------



## Reese23 (30. Oktober 2010)

Bin mal gespannt ob das mit meiner KeFü funktioniert in der Praxis, andernfalls muss mich einer abschleppen. 

Gibts schon ne Uhrzeit?


----------



## votecoli (30. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich was weiß meld ich mich!


----------



## votecoli (30. Oktober 2010)

15.00 Uhr Kaserne!


----------



## andi1969 (30. Oktober 2010)

*So 2 Stunden Rinne hopsen (Eigenbespassung) und EWOC Testride bin davon restlos Überzeugt .....Geiler Sack






 und mal das vernachlässigte 9mm rausgeholt....*


----------



## Ghosthunter (30. Oktober 2010)

So hier sind die Bilder von heute hoffentlich gefallen se euch sind zwar nicht alle geworden aber immerhin. Hab se jetzt bissle Forum freundlich geschnitten wer was größeres Will muss nur was sagen. 




































Also wenn ihr wieder Bock habt Bilder zu machen bin ich gern wieder dabei.  Wir haben dich heute vermisst Andi wo haste den gesteckt ?!?!


----------



## votecoli (30. Oktober 2010)

Schöne Bildchen, MichiDanke fürs knipsen..


----------



## Reese23 (30. Oktober 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Schöne Bildchen, MichiDanke fürs knipsen..



Schließ ich mich an... großes DANKE! Ich weiß was es heißt die schwere Cam mit sich rumzuschleppen.


----------



## Ghosthunter (30. Oktober 2010)

Muss aber sagen der Rucksack ist recht bequem zu tragen war damit früher auch Tage lang Unterwegs. Mich kekst es halt an das ich meinen Blitz zerschossen hab sonst wäre es noch besser gewesen. Mit dem kleinen Integrietem da obendruf kommt ma im Wald nit weit. Da hatte sich damals in der Tasche irgendein Nylonfaden verfangen und bei LZ42 hats dann das Teil gesprengt werde mir mal wieder nen neuen zulegen hats ja vorhin mit dem Sven drüber gehabt man investiert tausende von euro da rein und jetzt liegt es nur noch rum. Ich mach jetzt wieder mehr durch den Kleinen halt aber nunja also mit dem tragen ist mir das voll egal ich würde die Kamera lieber viel öfter mitnehmen. 

Das hier hab ich letzt von meinem Kleinen gemacht wenn es halt interressiert. http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/6481/dsc0134il.jpg . 

Allahop.... Danke trotzdem nochmal

P.S. Die Verletzungsgalerie ist der Alptraum hab auch noch was schönes rausgesucht http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/614877 kleiner Tipp das da ist der Bremshebel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (30. Oktober 2010)

Jaa, die hope packt halt zu..


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (30. Oktober 2010)

quote=votecoli;7708742]Jaa, die hope packt halt zu..[/quote]


*Und hat nen mords Druckpunkt(Schmerzpunkt*)


----------



## Reese23 (31. Oktober 2010)

******* ist das heftig... Michi du bist pervers!!!!


----------



## cubelix (31. Oktober 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *So 2 Stunden Rinne hopsen (Eigenbespassung) und EWOC Testride bin davon restlos Überzeugt .....Geiler Sack
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast mal wieder deine Wirbelsäule gequält  mit dem starren Bock 

Ja der Evoc ist bei den Temperaturen bestimmt angenem zu tragen aber 
wenns mal 30 Grad hat mit dem Nierengurt puhhhh hot 

Den MG steht zur Abhohlung bereit  bekommst aber nur wenn DU wieder mitfährst

Erlich frag den Jörg war ein sehr entspanntes Fahren am Sa.


----------



## cubelix (31. Oktober 2010)

Hey Michi

Das nen ich mal eine gescheite Halloween Maske  jetzt noch der halbe FF Helm gespalten und das ganze mit odentlich Kunstblut dekoriert.

Süßes oder Saures 

Auch geschent würde ich die Hope so nicht nehmen


----------



## andi1969 (31. Oktober 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Hast mal wieder deine Wirbelsäule gequält  mit dem starren Bock
> 
> Ja der Evoc ist bei den Temperaturen bestimmt angenem zu tragen aber
> wenns mal 30 Grad hat mit dem Nierengurt puhhhh hot
> ...



*War ganz angenehm auf der Kiste, jedenfalls hier kann ich doch noch ungefedert fahren und hopsen.
Ne am Bauchgurt wars nicht zu Warm ,aber mein Rücken freut sich über den perfekten Sitz und Heizung .
Gut ich würd den heute abholen wenns Dir passt.
Bin einfach nicht Fitt genug auf lange Strecken zu Zeit......*


----------



## cubelix (31. Oktober 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *War ganz angenehm auf der Kiste, jedenfalls hier kann ich doch noch ungefedert fahren und hopsen.
> Ne am Bauchgurt wars nicht zu Warm ,aber mein Rücken freut sich über den perfekten Sitz und Heizung .
> Gut ich würd den heute abholen wenns Dir passt.
> Bin einfach nicht Fitt genug auf lange Strecken zu Zeit......*



Kannst machen bin Zuhause


----------



## andi1969 (31. Oktober 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Kannst machen bin Zuhause



Ich ruf vorher an.....


----------



## Ghosthunter (31. Oktober 2010)

Achh Sven... Pervers wäre wenn man sich sowas reinzieht und nebenbei sein Abendbrot frisst....  _was ich natürlich niemals machen würde_. 
In meiner Ausbildungszeit waren wir mal im Schlachthof. Wenn du dir mal 30min angeguckt hast wie ein Rind was noch zuckt auf 3 Etagen mit Kettensägen verlegt und gehäutet wird dann sind die paar Bildchen nur halb so wild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (1. November 2010)

Hier mal ein Link von heute vom outdoor-Brocker... wen es interessiert, könnte eine gute Trikotlösung für die Übergangszeit jetzt sein.

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/?newsletter=2010/cannondale-sliceplusjersey


----------



## burn23 (2. November 2010)

Morgen 18.00 Uhr Kaserne!


----------



## Reese23 (2. November 2010)

Wars nicht Donnerstag??? Hab da irgendwas noch dunkel im Hinterkopf...


----------



## votecoli (2. November 2010)

Bil und ich machen Morgen Holz(Falls mich die Grippe nicht vollends erwischt!). Deswegen wär uns prinzipiell der Donnerstag lieber...


----------



## Ghosthunter (2. November 2010)

Ehh.... jo Donnerstag kann der Björn aber nit wissen haben wir doch am Samstag besprochen.


----------



## burn23 (2. November 2010)

Genau so siehts aus Junge 
Alla hopp, dann Donnerstag um 18.00 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (2. November 2010)

Jawohl.....!!!


----------



## stoppelhoppler (2. November 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Jawohl.....!!!



ui, damit kann man wirklich alles fahren


----------



## votecoli (3. November 2010)




----------



## Reese23 (3. November 2010)

Bisschen was zum anschauen ääähh abschauen...


----------



## Ghosthunter (3. November 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


>



Des haste doch aussem Geschichtebuch kopiert oder ?


----------



## votecoli (3. November 2010)

Öhh..nee, steht bei mir im Garten..Meine Familie muß jeden Morgen so antreten


----------



## Joerg_1969 (4. November 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Bisschen was zum anschauen ääähh abschauen...



Das Umsetzen bei ca. 3:08 ist schon nett


----------



## Reese23 (4. November 2010)

Stimmt... 

Mich hat das Treppen hochfahren am Anfang fasziniert, wie locker die beiden das machen. Da sieht man erst mal wie schlecht man fährt.


----------



## cubelix (4. November 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Stimmt...
> 
> Mich hat das Treppen hochfahren am Anfang fasziniert, wie locker die beiden das machen. Da sieht man erst mal wie schlecht man fährt.


 

Und wenn MANN es nie übt wird MANN es nie können


----------



## iTom (4. November 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Und wenn MANN es nie übt wird MANN es nie können



 Übung, Übung und nochmals Übung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (4. November 2010)

...is ja gut, ich hab den Doppelwink mit der Kurbel verstanden.


----------



## Ghosthunter (4. November 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Öhh..nee, steht bei mir im Garten..Meine Familie muß jeden Morgen so antreten



Gibs doch zu Oli so verschaffste dir doch Respekt bei deinen Schülern... 

Hab ich das richtig verstanden das wir heute Abend Treppe aufwärts üben .


----------



## andi1969 (4. November 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Und wenn MANN es nie übt wird MANN es nie können



* Meine Rede......*


----------



## votecoli (4. November 2010)

Bin raus für Heut! So viel Taschentücher kann ich gar nicht mitnehmen......


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (4. November 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Bin raus für Heut! So viel Taschentücher kann ich gar nicht mitnehmen......


 
Gute Besserung


----------



## Waldgeist (4. November 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Bin raus für Heut! So viel Taschentücher kann ich gar nicht mitnehmen......



Aha, da wohnt einer an der Pfnüselküste

Hatschi und gB.


----------



## Reese23 (5. November 2010)

Bezüglich unserer Diskussion gestern Abend...

Waghäusel - Riva = 718 km
Waghäusel - Finale = 754 km

Wäre also kein großer Unterschied... Vinschgau ist natürlich näher!


----------



## cubelix (6. November 2010)

Hier noch was zu Finale Ligure

http://www.finaleligure-bikeresort.com/Videos.html




So zu sagen Trailvorschau  wenn der Winter doch eine zu laaangen Atem
hat.

Ps: habe heut etwas mehr Flow in die Rinne gezaubert  Einfahrt ist jetzt paar Meter früher und Platz am Brettergestell gemacht.


----------



## andi1969 (6. November 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Ps: habe heut etwas mehr Flow in die Rinne gezaubert  Einfahrt ist jetzt paar Meter früher und Platz am Brettergestell gemacht.



*Ach Du auch......* und wie fand´s die Wallrides


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (6. November 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Bezüglich unserer Diskussion gestern Abend...
> 
> Waghäusel - Riva = 718 km
> Waghäusel - Finale = 754 km
> ...


 

Also wäre das ne Alternative zu Vinschgau falls der Winter zu hart wird


----------



## cubelix (6. November 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Ach Du auch......* und wie fand´s die Wallrides



Ahhmmmm was für Wallrides 

Ich hab nur ein haufen Blätter in der Rinne gesehen.

Da mußt DU schon Monumentaler bauen  ich glaub meine Brille  wahr zu stark getönt.  

über die zwei Hubel am Ende müssen wir nochmal reden


----------



## Reese23 (6. November 2010)

Was hast den geshapet Karsten? @Andi, fand den zweiten Wallride super, selbst im dunkeln. 

Ne Alternative zu Vinschgau und Riva ist es auf jedfall, war da ja schon paar Mal mit dem Rennrad... Ist auch ne sehr schöne Ecke.


----------



## Reese23 (6. November 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Ahhmmmm was für Wallrides



Also ich bin das Ding gefahren am Donnerstag.


----------



## cubelix (6. November 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Also ich bin das Ding gefahren am Donnerstag.



Mensch wollte den Andi nur ein bischen voben  hab das schon am Do.
gesehen bin es aber noch nicht gefahren.

Und heut legomio der Wind in den letzten Tagen hat ganze Arbeit geleistet

da war von dem WR nischt mehr viel zu sehen auser Blätter.

Geshapet hab ich nichts. Nur eine alte Einfahrt in die Rinner wieder fahrbar gemacht und gefährliche Äste (Baumstämme) entschärft.


----------



## cubelix (6. November 2010)

Ahm Leute 

Das mit Finale sollten wir uns nochmal überlegen  

ich mach mir ernsthafte Gedanken um unsere Gesundheit 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/15944669"]FINALE - GoPro Test on Vimeo[/ame]


Schaut selbst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (6. November 2010)

Mensch Karsten, sind das coole Typen


----------



## cubelix (6. November 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Mensch Karsten, sind das coole Typen




Und richtig schön durch den Wind


----------



## andi1969 (6. November 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Ahhmmmm was für Wallrides
> 
> Ich hab nur ein haufen Blätter in der Rinne gesehen.
> 
> ...



*die sind ja nur die zur Probe...das wird richtig groß, so mit Bagger und mind. 5 m hoch. Ja das am Ende sind nur zwei Arschtreter geworden. Zu Wenig Ausweichmöglichkeiten für nicht Hüpfer....*


----------



## votecoli (7. November 2010)

Kaum wird das Wetter schlecht, drehen alle durch hier...Meine Meinung zum Bauen is ja bekannt, also schenk ich mirs...


----------



## Reese23 (8. November 2010)

Lecker Video... 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/16167691"]deep in the bavarian woods... on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Reese23 (8. November 2010)

Abend die Herren,

hab anlässlich des Treppen-Hochfahr-Videos und Karstens Tadel heute selbiges mal bissel geübt. Hab angefangen mit 6 Stufen bzw. dem Stück ohne Stufen, wo der gemeine Fahrradfahrer sein Drahtesel normal hochschiebt, um die Technik zu probieren... danach dann die Stufen selbst.

Der 1. Versuch ging zwar total daneben und hat mir zwei blaue Eier und 5 min Atemnot beschert aber dann ging's recht gut. Wenn man am Anfang die Stufen anfährt wie bei nem Bunny Hop und genügend Schwung drin ist läuft das Bike hoch wie nix... werde das weiter ausbauen.


----------



## burn23 (8. November 2010)

Angeber


----------



## Waldgeist (9. November 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Abend die Herren,
> 
> hab anlässlich des Treppen-Hochfahr-Videos und Karstens Tadel heute selbiges mal bissel geübt. Hab angefangen mit 6 Stufen bzw. dem Stück ohne Stufen, wo der gemeine Fahrradfahrer sein Drahtesel normal hochschiebt, um die Technik zu probieren... danach dann die Stufen selbst.
> 
> Der 1. Versuch ging zwar total daneben und hat mir zwei blaue Eier und 5 min Atemnot beschert aber dann ging's recht gut. Wenn man am Anfang die Stufen anfährt wie bei nem Bunny Hop und genügend Schwung drin ist läuft das Bike hoch wie nix... werde das weiter ausbauen.



Nu, dann kannst du ja in Durlach bald das Hexenstäffele (528 Stufen) am Turmberg hochfahren  
Die blauen Eier sollten dann bis Ostern halten


----------



## Ghosthunter (9. November 2010)

Jungs wie siehts den morgen mit fahren aus wird bei jedem Wetter gefahren oder wirds verschoben...


----------



## cubelix (9. November 2010)

Da das Wetter auch am Do. nicht gerade besser aussieht wird 

wie immer am MI. um 18:00 gefahren

Oder gibt es Einwände


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (9. November 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Abend die Herren,
> 
> hab anlässlich des Treppen-Hochfahr-Videos und Karstens Tadel heute selbiges mal bissel geübt. Hab angefangen mit 6 Stufen bzw. dem Stück ohne Stufen, wo der gemeine Fahrradfahrer sein Drahtesel normal hochschiebt, um die Technik zu probieren... danach dann die Stufen selbst.
> 
> Der 1. Versuch ging zwar total daneben und hat mir zwei blaue Eier und 5 min Atemnot beschert aber dann ging's recht gut. Wenn man am Anfang die Stufen anfährt wie bei nem Bunny Hop und genügend Schwung drin ist läuft das Bike hoch wie nix... werde das weiter ausbauen.



Pass lieber mal auf mit blauen Eiern bist DU nicht mehr Verkehrstauglich  
und deine bessere Hälfte ist es denke ich Schnurz Pip egal ob jetzt Treppen hochfahrenkannst aber dafür nicht mehr ........


----------



## iTom (9. November 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Pass lieber mal auf mit blauen Eiern bist DU nicht mehr Verkehrstauglich
> und deine bessere Hälfte ist es denke ich Schnurz Pip egal ob jetzt Treppen hochfahrenkannst aber dafür nicht mehr ........



Er kann sich dann ja ne versenkbare Sattelstütze (vollautomatisch) zulegen, vielleicht würder er dann damit über die Runden kommen

Sattel natürlich demontiert


----------



## burn23 (9. November 2010)

Am Donnerstag sieht a bissl besser aus. Mir aber wurscht wann mir fahren, hauptsache Fahren


----------



## Reese23 (9. November 2010)

bei mir wär morgen besser, hab am Donnerstag keine Zeit leider.

EDIT: Außer morgen pisst es, dann verschieb ich mein Termin und Donnerstag geht klar...


----------



## Reese23 (10. November 2010)

Wetter sieht ja grade gut aus... sollen wir es heute wagen oder doch morgen erst fahren?

EDIT: Eben pisst es wieder... schei?e ist doch das.


----------



## Ghosthunter (10. November 2010)

Ich bin dann für heute aufjedenfall raus wenn es schon regenet wenn ich losfahr dann ist es schei?e... zumal ich keine Regenklamotten etc. habe.


----------



## Reese23 (10. November 2010)

Mir würd morgen auch besser taugen... müsst eigentlich noch bissel arbeiten!


----------



## burn23 (10. November 2010)

Alla bis morgen!


----------



## cubelix (10. November 2010)

Na dann bis Morgen

Wollen wir hoffen das der angekündigte Sturm erst nach der Tour losbricht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (10. November 2010)

Ja..da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## andi1969 (10. November 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Na dann bis Morgen
> 
> Wollen wir hoffen das der angekündigte Sturm erst nach der Tour losbricht



*Sturm ist doch klasse ...da kommen Erinnerungen auf oder Karsten.....*


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (10. November 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Na dann bis Morgen
> 
> Wollen wir hoffen das der angekündigte Sturm erst nach der Tour losbricht


 

Ich bin morgen schon verplant
Wünsch Euch trockenes Wetter


----------



## cubelix (10. November 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Sturm ist doch klasse ...da kommen Erinnerungen auf oder Karsten.....*




Aber Hallo 

Als ob es gestern war  

Kommt nicht so oft vor das die Feuerwehr einem aus dem Wald scheucht

Gell Andi

Na so schlimm wird woll nicht werden


----------



## cubelix (10. November 2010)

Wenn ich mal in die Ferne schauen darf.

am We. soll es ja recht mild werden und kaum Regnen wie sieht es mit 
einer Saumagen Tour am So. aus ?.


----------



## cubelix (10. November 2010)

Da freuen wir uns aber auf Morgen 

*UWZ warnt: Es droht der "größte Sturm seit langem"*

   10.11.2010, 10:08 Uhr






  Bis zum Wochenende wütet eine Herbststurm über Deutschland (Foto: dpa)

*Ab Donnerstag haben wir es mit einem ausgewachsenen Herbststurm  über Deutschland zu tun: Tief "Carmen" beschert uns in der gesamten  Westhälfte Stürmböen bis in das Flachland. Am Freitag legt der Wind noch  mal kräftig zu. "Praktisch ganz Deutschland ist dann betroffen", warnte  Andreas Wagner von der Meteomedia Unwetterzentrale im Gespräch mit wetter.info.  "Das wird einer der größten Stürme seit langem", warnte der  Unwetterexperte. Zudem pustet "Carmen" extrem milde Luft ins Land: "Am  Wochenende sind örtlich knapp 20 Grad drin."*
  Tief "Carmen" wird am Nachmittag mit einem starken Windfeld von  Westen nach Deutschland hereinziehen. Dort drohen verbreitet Böen der  Stärke 8 bis 9, "das entspricht einer Windgeschwindigkeit von etwa 80  Kilometern in der


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (10. November 2010)

Sonntag feiert mein Junior Geburtstag, Samsatag simma im Wald


----------



## andi1969 (10. November 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Aber Hallo
> 
> Als ob es gestern war
> 
> ...


----------



## burn23 (10. November 2010)

Seltsam, gerade vorhin hab ich auch für Sonntag ne Saumagentour überlegt  Hätt echt mal wieder Bock auf was Ausgedehntes.


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (11. November 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Sonntag feiert mein Junior Geburtstag, Samsatag simma im Wald


 
DITO


----------



## Ghosthunter (11. November 2010)

Ich sag auch für heute ab... meine Familie verlangt nach mir. Und am We muss ich leider arbeiten.


----------



## andi1969 (11. November 2010)

*Ich bleib zu Hause ..wir haben Unwetterwarnstufe Orange......ist mir zu gefährlich.*


----------



## Reese23 (11. November 2010)

Nich immer glauben was die das schreiben... War nicht mal ein laues Lüftchen,


----------



## votecoli (11. November 2010)

Höchstens wenn man hinterm Björn gefahren ist....


----------



## Eike. (12. November 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Nich immer glauben was die das schreiben... War nicht mal ein laues Lüftchen,



Bei Sturmwarnungen bin ich allerdings auch vorsichtig. Klar kann das im Endeffekt auch alles halb so wild sein aber wer mal bei einem richtigen Sturm im Wald war ist in der Regel nicht scharf darauf die Erfahrung zu wiederholen.


----------



## Reese23 (12. November 2010)

Habe mir über unsere Diskussion kurz nach dem Sallenbusch gestern (nein wir sind nicht eingekehrt) nochmal Gedanken gemacht... ich habe ein einfache und efektive Lösung gefunden. Alle die die sich stärker fühlen und schneller fahren wollen, sollen künftig schwerere Bikes fahren. 
Aus diesem Grund hab ich heute mal einen Abstecher in die Wurzelpassage in Eppelheim gemacht und mich glatt verliebt.  Das Helius AM ist echt mal ein lecker Teil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (12. November 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Habe mir über unsere Diskussion kurz nach dem  gestern (nein wir sind nicht eingekehrt) nochmal Gedanken gemacht... ich habe ein einfache und efektive Lösung gefunden. Alle die die sich stärker fühlen und schneller fahren wollen, sollen künftig schwerere Bikes fahren.
> Aus diesem Grund hab ich heute mal einen Abstecher in die Wurzelpassage in Eppelheim gemacht und mich glatt verliebt.  Das Helius AM ist echt mal ein lecker Teil...



Ihr spinnt doch....


----------



## Reese23 (12. November 2010)

Wieso, was stimmt den nicht?


----------



## votecoli (12. November 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Ihr spinnt doch....


 

Nicht immer, aber in diesem Fall:Zustimmung!!!


----------



## Reese23 (12. November 2010)

Tttzzzz.... ich bin raus hier!


----------



## andi1969 (12. November 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Wieso, was stimmt den nicht?



*nichts ....du wechselst die Kisten schneller als andere die Hosen.....*


----------



## Reese23 (12. November 2010)

Ist ne Charaktereigenschaft und bis ich das perfekte Bike gefunden hab (so wie mein Rennrad) werd ich das auch weiter so machen... reicht doch dass ich meiner Freundin treu sein muss, die Bikes können sich ja nicht beschweren.


----------



## andi1969 (12. November 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Ist ne Charaktereigenschaft und bis ich das perfekte Bike gefunden hab (so wie mein Rennrad) werd ich das auch weiter so machen... reicht doch dass ich meiner Freundin treu sein muss, die Bikes können sich ja nicht beschweren.



*Gott sei Dank ein Nicolai und kein Liteviech Bike*


----------



## Reese23 (12. November 2010)

Noch ist ja nichts passiert aber wenn ich im LV Forum lese und feststelle wieviele Fanboys da unterwegs sind wär das echt ein Grund ein Made in Germay Nicolai zu kaufen...  Spass bei Seite, finde die Nicolai Bikes einfach geil... die Frästeile und die Schweißnähte.


----------



## andi1969 (12. November 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Noch ist ja nichts passiert aber wenn ich im LV Forum lese und feststelle wieviele Fanboys da unterwegs sind wär das echt ein Grund ein Made in Germay Nicolai zu kaufen...  Spass bei Seite, finde die Nicolai Bikes einfach geil... die Frästeile und die Schweißnähte.



*Jaja Schweißnähte sind wie Titten.......*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (12. November 2010)

Mit dem Unterschied das die nie der Schwerkraft nachgeben...


----------



## cubelix (12. November 2010)

Schade schon alles vorbei

Wollte mir gerade ein Bier und paar Chips holen!.


----------



## votecoli (13. November 2010)

"Schön"geschweißte Nähte........Brüste....Hääää
Die Rahmen sehn ungefähr so aus wie: Joo, babbe mol do was no, un do no a Schdiggel, hajo, un do a no a Blechl....
Ästhetik?....ich glaub ich bin blind!!!
Ach nee...halt...s wird wohl an der Unterversorgung mit Sauerstoff bei den Ausfahrten liegen.....
Halt, wieder Falsch....bild ich mir alles nur ein....jaja...muß ich halt mit nem leichten Rennrad kommen um die Defizite zu minimieren!!!
Naja, hauptsache es ist kein N....upps...shit...ich wollt mich doch nicht als "fanboy" zu erkennen geben...mist....


----------



## burn23 (13. November 2010)

Olli was´n mit dir los? Soll doch jeder das kaufen was er will! Mir gefallen die Nicolai-Bikes auch sehr gut und ganz ehrlich, wenn ich das nötige Kleingeld hätte, dann wär sicherlich auch eins unter meinem Ar***. Sagt ja auch niemand wegen LV was oder?


----------



## votecoli (13. November 2010)

Hmm, ich glaub ich leide doch an Halluzinationen....


----------



## andi1969 (13. November 2010)

*
Neue Chinakerze der Marke Maos langer Nachtmarsch......*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (13. November 2010)

Ohhjesses, da heb ich awa was ins rollen gebracht.... soviel zum Thema Fanboys! Ist wie bei den extrem gläubigen Moslems, kaum behauptet man das es außer Alah auch noch andere Götter gibt, "explodieren" sie... im wahren Sinne des Wortes.

@Oli, hab nie behauptet du wärst ein Fanboy aber wenn ich im Forum eine sachliche Frage stelle bei den LV-Themen und bekomme nur saudumme Antworten... stelle ich genau das fest was wahrscheinlich viele vor mir auch schon festgestellt haben, nämlich das für einen LV-Fahrer es nichts anderes als sein heiliges LV gibt, dabei werden die auch nur wie ein Canyon in Taiwan zusammen "gebruzzelt" wie du das so schön nennst! Bei den Asiaten gibts halt nur kleine Titten darum evtl. die flachen Nähte... 
Weiterhin habe ich mich nicht darüber lustig gemacht bzgl. der Leistungsunterschiede und unserem Gespräch sondern das nur als Einleitung zu meinem Wurzelpuffbesuch geschrieben... ist ja nicht grade so dass ich nach drei Monaten Pause kein Defizit hätte. Konnte ja keiner ahnen dass hier so sensibel darauf reagiert wird... liegt wohl am Wetter. 


So und jetzt Butter bei die Fische, ich halt die Fresse in Zukunft um ja nicht den Frieden zu stören hier... viel Spaß euch, ich geh jetzt radfahren um mich wieder zu beruhigen.


----------



## andi1969 (13. November 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> So und jetzt Butter bei die Fische, ich halt die Fresse in Zukunft um ja nicht den Frieden zu stören hier... viel Spaß euch, ich geh jetzt radfahren um mich wieder zu beruhigen.



*Nö darf jeder hier seine Meinung sagen/schreiben..... und dauernd auf befindlichkeiten anderer achten nur damit keiner sich auf die Füßchen getreten fühlt........Mädels wo sind wir denn IBC sucht den Superzicker ......
 Atmet mal wieder locker durch die Hose ..... *


----------



## votecoli (13. November 2010)

oooch keine Angst! Ich hatte nie das Gefühl das du mich als fanboy bezeichnest. Würd auch gar ned gehn, weil ich schon mehrmals erwähnt habe das ich z.b. Lapierre,Radon, Ghost und vor allem ibis absolut geil finde. Das ich die Marke, deren Name man nicht ausspricht, fahre war eher Zufall! Ich habe mich recht ausführlich mit Nicolai bikes beschäftigt weil ich nach meinen Erlebnissen mit Votec ein stabiles Rad suchte! Ich habe auch nie behauptet das N... schlechte bikes sind!!! Ich find sie halt hässlich, eine Meinung wie jeder sie haben kann....!
Deine Erfahrungen im LV Forum kann ich nachvollziehen, habe aber auch auf der anderen Seite solche Erfahrungen gemacht: Ein langjähriger Mitarbeiter von N... der niiee was anderes Fahren würde auf die Frage warum keines der bikes beim Endurotest dabei war: "Wir konnten kein geeignetes bike liefern! Aber wenn, dann wären wir allen um die Ohren gefahren!" Oh Gott, hat nur noch gefehlt, das er wie ein kleines Kind dem der lolli wegenommen wurde, auf den Boden gestampft hat....(Er fährt jetzt Ghost!!)
Un das Thema Leistungsunterschiede lassen wir tatsächlich lieber! Sonst fang ich an zu kotzen...
Ich geh jetzt mitm Junior frustbiken. Der fährt mir nicht davon....noch ned...

Achja, Nachtrag: "Schöngeschweißte" Nähte haben nicht zwangsläufig mit Qualität oder gar Stabilität zu tun. Und einige der modernsten Schweißautomaten stehn in Taiwan und nicht in Lübbrechtsen...


----------



## matou (13. November 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *
> Neue Chinakerze der Marke Maos langer Nachtmarsch......*



Hi Andi,
wo hast du denn den Scheinwerfer her? Gibt es irgendwo noch ein paar Daten zu dem Teil?

Gruss René


----------



## Waldgeist (13. November 2010)

wir das hier jetzt als Kindergarten ohne Betreuung weitergeführt? Neuer Namen "Brusler Quengelgarten" oder?


----------



## andi1969 (13. November 2010)

matou schrieb:


> Hi Andi,
> wo hast du denn den Scheinwerfer her? Gibt es irgendwo noch ein paar Daten zu dem Teil?
> 
> Gruss RenÃ©



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=485235
*
Also da bin ich drauf gestoÃen.....macht einer wertigen Eindruck und die Stecker sind die gleichen wie bei der DX Lampe.Das LadegerÃ¤t ist mit Eurostecker und etwas besser als das der DX.

An sonst kann ich noch nichts dazu sagen , muss den Akku noch laden und testen.

Ach und der Preis ....69â¬*


----------



## cubelix (13. November 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde


Darf ich mal an den Spirit des Mountenbikens erinnern worum geht es denn
hier überhaupt:

Also meiner Meinung nach geht es beim Biken um Freundschaft mit allem was dazugehört Höhen und Tiefen (Tief sind wir gerade) mit Gleichgesinnten
Natur erleben und einfach den Alltagsstress hinter sich lassen.

Technik die Begeistert egal von welchem Hersteller Hinz oder Kunz.

Sport ist der positive Nebeneffekt dieser wohl fantastischten Freizeitgestalltung ( Sportkarriere macht keiner von uns mehr)

Wenn wir unsere Truppe so erhalten wollen müssen wir uns alle an die Nase fassen und mehr auf die Ansprühe des der Einzelnen eingehen.

Wünsche noch einen schönen Samstag Abend

PS: Ich gehe Morgen Biken um den Forumsstress hinter mir zu lassen 

@ Waldgeist

Mangels Insiderwissen bitte hier raushalten sonst gibts noch


----------



## votecoli (13. November 2010)

@ Waldgeist

Mangels Insiderwissen bitte hier raushalten sonst gibts noch

[/quote]


Hä hä, da Karsten....Danke, you make my day...


----------



## iTom (13. November 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> ...Radsuche...



In Ubstadt-Weiher  bei "RadArt" gab es heute glaube ich 20% auf Ghost u. Bergamont-Räder. Kenne den Laden allerdings nicht, habe nur ne Anzeige vorhin gelesen. 
Vielleicht ist da auch etwas dabei; was ich allerdings nicht glaube, wenn ich so den Fred durchlese. Bist wohl auf der Suche nach schweren Gerät, für extreme Einsatzgebiete


----------



## FreeGhostRider (13. November 2010)

Werde morgen früh gegen 10Uhr den Michaelsberg unsicher machen. Hätte irgendjemand Interesse? Mir mangelt es noch an ein paar Trails sowie Fahrtechnik und wär um ein paar Tips und Tricks dankbar.

Alsobei Interesse einfach melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. November 2010)

iTom schrieb:


> ...schweren Gerät, für extreme Einsatzgebiete



Bei Rainer bist Du da richtig.


----------



## andi1969 (14. November 2010)

FreeGhostRider schrieb:


> Werde morgen früh gegen 10Uhr den Michaelsberg unsicher machen. Hätte irgendjemand Interesse? Mir mangelt es noch an ein paar Trails sowie Fahrtechnik und wär um ein paar Tips und Tricks dankbar.
> 
> Alsobei Interesse einfach melden



Wo kann man Dich finden????


----------



## FreeGhostRider (14. November 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Wo kann man Dich finden????


 
Starte um halb elf am GBZ-Parkplatz oder wie der heißt. Der Parkplatz wo auch die Bahnhaltestelle dabei ist zwischen Untergrombach und Bruchsal.

Würde das bei dir passen?


----------



## iTom (14. November 2010)

FreeGhostRider schrieb:


> Werde morgen früh gegen 10Uhr den Michaelsberg unsicher machen. Hätte irgendjemand Interesse? Mir mangelt es noch an ein paar Trails sowie Fahrtechnik und wär um ein paar Tips und Tricks dankbar.
> 
> Alsobei Interesse einfach melden



Bei mir ist heute "Kind und Kegel" auf der Prioliste ganz vorne. Obwohl ich gerne mitgefahren wäre. Man kann halt nicht alles haben. 

Vielleicht klappt ja mal ne Nachtfahrt diese Woche.


----------



## Ghosthunter (14. November 2010)

hmm... ja Carsten da haste schon wirklich recht. Auch während der Tour sollten wir zusehen das wir zamen bleiben. Muss mich da ja selber am Kragen packen. _ Wie am einen Samstag. _

Bin ja auch froh wenn ihr bissle langsamer macht wenn ich hinterher hing oder mal so einfach aufem Trail stehen bleib weil ich den Faden verloren hab. Ich denke aber das kommt schon wieder alles hin sind doch vernünftige Jungs


----------



## FreeGhostRider (15. November 2010)

Boah was ein Wetter gestern!!! 

Hat jemand einen Tip für mich wie man sturzfrei über mit Laub bedeckte steile Trailpassagen kommt?
Gibt es da Tricks oder ist es eine reine Glückssache? Mein Rad ist gestern 3mal ohne mich weiter gefahren 

@andi1969 warst du gestern unterwegs? schade dass es nicht geklappt hat. hätte den ein oder anderen Tip gut gebrauchen können


----------



## matou (15. November 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=485235
> *
> Also da bin ich drauf gestoÃen.....macht einer wertigen Eindruck und die Stecker sind die gleichen wie bei der DX Lampe.Das LadegerÃ¤t ist mit Eurostecker und etwas besser als das der DX.
> 
> ...



Danke! Ich schaus mir mal an.



FreeGhostRider schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tip fÃ¼r mich wie man sturzfrei Ã¼ber mit Laub bedeckte steile Trailpassagen kommt?


Laufen lassen. Schau dass deine RÃ¤der (vor allem das VR) nicht blockieren und du nicht zu langsam wirst. Balance halten um evtl rutschen und SchrÃ¤glage aufzufangen.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (15. November 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Bei Rainer bist Du da richtig.



Full-ACK 

Und wenn du dann Schweißnaht-Porno-Fanboy (ich konnt mir das jetzt nicht verkneifen) bist, dann darfst du auch zum legendären Pufftreffen nach Eppelheim 

Beim letzten Pufftreffen war sogar ein Liteville-Fahrer bei (und der wurde nicht gedisst).


P.S.: Ich hoffe, dass Ironie verstanden wird...


----------



## andi1969 (15. November 2010)

FreeGhostRider schrieb:


> Boah was ein Wetter gestern!!!
> 
> Hat jemand einen Tip für mich wie man sturzfrei über mit Laub bedeckte steile Trailpassagen kommt?
> Gibt es da Tricks oder ist es eine reine Glückssache? Mein Rad ist gestern 3mal ohne mich weiter gefahren
> ...


*
Ich war ab 11 Uhr unterwegs...ja dumm gelaufen. Aber klappt bestimmt noch.
Selbst ich bin gestern 5 mal auf der Nase gelandet.....am besten im Herbst und Winter so sehr steile Stellen nicht fahren. War wie auf Schmierseife ......*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (15. November 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *
> Ich war ab 11 Uhr unterwegs...ja dumm gelaufen. Aber klappt bestimmt noch.
> Selbst ich bin gestern 5 mal auf der Nase gelandet.....am besten im Herbst und Winter so sehr steile Stellen nicht fahren. War wie auf Schmierseife ......*




Mensch Andi 

Als alter Hase

 solltest gerade DU das Wissen.


----------



## Reese23 (15. November 2010)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Full-ACK
> 
> Und wenn du dann Schweißnaht-Porno-Fanboy (ich konnt mir das jetzt nicht verkneifen) bist, dann darfst du auch zum legendären Pufftreffen nach Eppelheim
> 
> ...



Dir soll ich übrigens Grüße ausrichten vom Puffchef...


----------



## andi1969 (15. November 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Mensch Andi
> 
> Als alter Hase
> 
> solltest gerade DU das Wissen.



*Ich war ja einigermaßen gut gepanzert.....zum Glück. Den Cochonnes Weg in der UGH Klamm sollte man mal wieder entblättern....( ach das mach ich ja immer)*


----------



## iTom (15. November 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *
> Ich war ab 11 Uhr unterwegs...ja dumm gelaufen. Aber klappt bestimmt noch.
> Selbst ich bin gestern 5 mal auf der Nase gelandet.....am besten im Herbst und Winter so sehr steile Stellen nicht fahren. War wie auf Schmierseife ......*



Das versuche ich auch immer, aber iwie reizt es doch ein wenig. Meistens bleibt es beim Felgenverbiegen bei mir 

Ne Steigerung gibt es allerdings, das ganze noch bei ner Nachtfahrt

Defensive Fahrweise ist oft hilfreich.


----------



## FreeGhostRider (16. November 2010)

iTom schrieb:


> Das versuche ich auch immer, aber iwie reizt es doch ein wenig. Meistens bleibt es beim Felgenverbiegen bei mir
> 
> Ne Steigerung gibt es allerdings, das ganze noch bei ner Nachtfahrt
> 
> Defensive Fahrweise ist oft hilfreich.


 

Eine Nachtfahrt hört sich sehr herausfordernd und spannend an. Jedoch denke ich ist das ohne Licht recht schlecht .
Dazu muß erst noch ne Leuchte her. 
Hat jemand Kaufvorschläge bzw. Erfahrung mit der häufig erwähnten DX???


----------



## Reese23 (16. November 2010)

Jeder hier fährt die DX bereits im 2 Jahr bei 100% Zufriedenheit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreeGhostRider (16. November 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Jeder hier fährt die DX bereits im 2 Jahr bei 100% Zufriedenheit...


 
Hört sich gut an. Und bei welchem Shop kann ich die bestellen? 

Hab da mal was von Amerika läuten hören, dass sie da billiger sind es jedoch mit dem Zoll Probleme geben kann....


----------



## iTom (16. November 2010)

FreeGhostRider schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an. Und bei welchem Shop kann ich die bestellen?
> 
> Hab da mal was von Amerika läuten hören, dass sie da billiger sind es jedoch mit dem Zoll Probleme geben kann....



Ist Schinesenmaterial, wird von China aus verschickt...

unter dealextreme.com gibt es verschiedene Ausführungen, meine müsste diese hier sein:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149

Für das Netzteil braucht man noch den entsprechenden Adapter dazu

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3529

Bis jetzt kann ich nix negatives feststellen und brauchbar ist sie auf jeden Fall.

Die Lieferzeiten sind unter Umständen etwas länger.


----------



## andi1969 (16. November 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=485235
> *
> Also da bin ich drauf gestoÃen.....macht einer wertigen Eindruck und die Stecker sind die gleichen wie bei der DX Lampe.Das LadegerÃ¤t ist mit Eurostecker und etwas besser als das der DX.
> 
> ...



*.......oder lies dich mal da durch.....das Teil macht auch einen guten Eindruck.*


----------



## cubelix (16. November 2010)

@ Burn


Alles Gute zum Wiegenfeste 

lass es Dir gut gehen.


----------



## andi1969 (16. November 2010)

*Stimmt fast vergessen....

Unserem Herrn der Materialfehler und Meister der Kettenrisseverbogenerschaltaugenundsonstigem....

Alles Gute zum Burzeltag*


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (16. November 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Stimmt fast vergessen....*
> 
> *Unserem Herrn der Materialfehler und Meister der Kettenrisseverbogenerschaltaugenundsonstigem....*
> 
> *Alles Gute zum Burzeltag*


 

Na da schließ ich mich mal an
Auch von mir alles Gute Grosser


----------



## votecoli (16. November 2010)

Dito! Alles Gute Björn


----------



## cubelix (16. November 2010)

Mal nur so am Rande

Fährt jemand Morgen  I
Ich werde um 18:00 starten


----------



## votecoli (16. November 2010)

Ich vermut zwar das wir versaufen....werd aber da sein!


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (16. November 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Mal nur so am Rande
> 
> Fährt jemand Morgen  I
> Ich werde um 18:00 starten


 

Rechnet mal nicht mit mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (16. November 2010)

Was ischn?


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (16. November 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Was ischn?


 
Herbstdepressionen


----------



## iTom (16. November 2010)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Herbstdepressionen



So ne Art Wechseljahre? der Wechsel von Sommer in Herbst/Winter


----------



## votecoli (16. November 2010)

Oooocchhh Schatzi, komm wir sauen uns sooo richtig schöön ein....


----------



## cubelix (16. November 2010)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Herbstdepressionen




Das bildest DU dir nur ein


----------



## burn23 (16. November 2010)

Merci für die Glückwünsche! Bis morsche!


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (16. November 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Das bildest DU dir nur ein


 

Mal sehn was der Areitstag morgen so bring (Vieleicht noch mehr Depressionen)
Eine Schlampackung würde meinen Falten gut tun


----------



## Reese23 (16. November 2010)

Ich weiß net ob ich komm...


----------



## votecoli (17. November 2010)

Ich hoffe ihr habt fleißig Winterkleider gekauft....:

http://www.wetter.de/cms/aktuell/wettertrend_deutschland.html


Nerven behalten:

http://www.wetter.de/cms/aktuell/wettertrend_deutschland.html?startid=498502


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (17. November 2010)

nicht alles glauben, was manche Wetterfrösche so quaken und das Beste daraus machen!


----------



## cubelix (17. November 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Ich weiß net ob ich komm...


 

Hoffentlich nur aus beruflichen Gründen 

oder liegts doch an meinem Deo


----------



## Reese23 (17. November 2010)

Dein Deo is gut... ich steh auf Moschus! 

Freundin Ihre Mom hat Geb., da muss ich mich blicken lassen... danach lass ich mich im Studio absetzten, studioniere bissel und jogge von da dann heim um den angefressenen Kuchen wieder los zu werden und im Frühjahr das "zusammengebruzzelte" 19 Kilo Nicolai nicht nur schiebend im Uphill bewegen zu können... 

Euch viel Spaß im Dreck heut...


----------



## Joerg_1969 (17. November 2010)

@Reese: Danke für die Grüße! Der Laden ist schon schwer suchterregend 

@burn: Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Ghosthunter (17. November 2010)

Alles Gute nachträglich Björn. Ich bin für heute raus würde aber vielleicht ne Runde am Sonntag drehen.


----------



## burn23 (17. November 2010)

Werd heut auch net fahren, mein Tag war zum :kotz:
Meine Laune erspar ich euch lieber, hoff es ergibt sich was am WE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (18. November 2010)

Danke für die schöne Tour Gestern...


----------



## FreeGhostRider (18. November 2010)

iTom schrieb:


> Ist Schinesenmaterial, wird von China aus verschickt...
> 
> Die Lieferzeiten sind unter Umständen etwas länger.


 
Und wie lange dauert es ca? Wochen oder Monate??? 

Von der Beschreibung her hört sich die Leuchte gut an. 

Aber wie sieht es auf den Trails aus? Leuchtet sie auch gut in der Breite?


----------



## Reese23 (18. November 2010)

Die Post hat grad mein Schnäppchen gebracht...


----------



## Reese23 (18. November 2010)

FreeGhostRider schrieb:


> Und wie lange dauert es ca? Wochen oder Monate???
> 
> Von der Beschreibung her hört sich die Leuchte gut an.
> 
> Aber wie sieht es auf den Trails aus? Leuchtet sie auch gut in der Breite?



Also ich hab am 18.10.2010 die Versandbenachrichtigung bekommen von meiner 2. DX und bis heute ist nix gekommen... dauert also schon bisschen.

Hell genug macht die, keine Sorge. Ich fahre zur Zeit mit einer DX auf halber Leistung Trails und alles... nur wenns technischer wird stell ich auf volle Leistung.


----------



## iTom (18. November 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Also ich hab am 18.10.2010 die Versandbenachrichtigung bekommen von meiner 2. DX und bis heute ist nix gekommen... dauert also schon bisschen.
> 
> Hell genug macht die, keine Sorge. Ich fahre zur Zeit mit einer DX auf halber Leistung Trails und alles... nur wenns technischer wird stell ich auf volle Leistung.



Bei mir ist es ähnlich. Berauf Geizstufe, bergab volle Lichtmenge. Wenn es etwas schneller werden soll auf den Trails, braucht man etwas mehr Licht.

Ich glaube so um 4 Wochen ist die mittlere Lieferzeit, wenn ich nicht irre.


----------



## votecoli (18. November 2010)

Fürs Wochenende wurde mal der Samstag Mittag als Fahrzeit vorgeschlagen! Abfahrt nicht vor 14.00 Uhr! Da man fast im Modder versinkt würde wieder ein etwas weitere CC pussitour Sinn machen!


----------



## iTom (18. November 2010)

Was fürs Auge:


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. November 2010)

iTom schrieb:


> Was fürs Auge:



Kennst Du die persönlich?


----------



## Ghosthunter (18. November 2010)

Muss am Samstag leider arbeiten


----------



## iTom (18. November 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Kennst Du die persönlich?



Nee, ist auf www.welt.de unter dem Motto geführt:

Sportliche Höchstleistungen ohne störende Kleidung

Dort sind noch weitere ästhetische Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (18. November 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Die Post hat grad mein Schnäppchen gebracht...




Finde ich viel zu popelig für deinen 19 Kilo Aufbau 
Drum gib Sie besser mir und nim ne Boxxer oder 40ger 

Taperd fehlt mir noch.


----------



## burn23 (18. November 2010)

Ui Samstag erst ab 14.00 Uhr! Weiß net ob mir das da reicht, muss abends noch auf einen Geburtstag. Mal schauen...

Ach ja, wer noch auf der Suche nach nem Weihnachtsgeschenk für Opi oder so ist, dem kann ich dies hier empfehlen:


----------



## votecoli (18. November 2010)




----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (18. November 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Fürs Wochenende wurde mal der Samstag Mittag als Fahrzeit vorgeschlagen! Abfahrt nicht vor 14.00 Uhr! Da man fast im Modder versinkt würde wieder ein etwas weitere CC pussitour Sinn machen!


 

Ich hab am SA Plege, Sozial und Putzdienst
Wenn ich dem nicht nachkomme bekommen meine Bikekumpels bei ihren CC-Pusy-Enzkreis-Touren kein Kaffe und Kuchen mehr
Für alle am SA behinderten....äh verhinterten
Ich fahr am SO


----------



## Reese23 (18. November 2010)

Ich würde am Samstag gerne mal zum Weißen Stein bissel was anderes sehen... wer Bock hat melden!

@burn, ich fahr morgen Mittag evtl. zum Wurzelpuff, wie lange arbeitest morgen bzw. hast überhaupt Bock mit zu gehen?


----------



## Reese23 (18. November 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Finde ich viel zu popelig für deinen 19 Kilo Aufbau
> Drum gib Sie besser mir und nim ne Boxxer oder 40ger
> 
> Taperd fehlt mir noch.



 ich lass mir ne Bleiachse aus Vollmaterial drehen, versprochen...

Die 36er macht sich auch im Nerve gut.


----------



## Waldgeist (18. November 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Ui Samstag erst ab 14.00 Uhr! Weiß net ob mir das da reicht, muss abends noch auf einen Geburtstag. Mal schauen...
> 
> Ach ja, wer noch auf der Suche nach nem Weihnachtsgeschenk für Opi oder so ist, dem kann ich dies hier empfehlen:



ach nee, den gibt es hier schon länger! Aber der Inhalt ist noch gut erhalten, kein Schimmel und Geruch


----------



## cubelix (19. November 2010)

Mmmmhhh Weißer Stein klingt verlockend 

Wann soll es denn da losgehen müßte Morgens nähmlich Arbeiten.


----------



## Reese23 (19. November 2010)

Bin flexibel, wollte halt wenns geht bei Tageslicht fahren... wie lange musst denn arbeiten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreeGhostRider (19. November 2010)

Ist bei der DX-Leuchte eigentlich eine Helmhalterung mit dabei oder muß man die extra bestellen?


----------



## burn23 (19. November 2010)

Ich würd auch lieber Samstags morgens fahren wollen, 14.00 Uhr ist mir definitiv zu spät. Wär bei HD auch dabei. Sonntags kann ich leider net.


----------



## Eike. (19. November 2010)

FreeGhostRider schrieb:


> Ist bei der DX-Leuchte eigentlich eine Helmhalterung mit dabei oder muß man die extra bestellen?



Es gibt eine Variante mit Helmhalterung.


----------



## cubelix (19. November 2010)

Denke vor 13:30-14:00 bin ich auf keinen Fall in HD!.

Fahrt ihr mal ich werd dann doch ein Homerun machen sonst wird das ganze Mega stressig.


----------



## burn23 (19. November 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Denke vor 13:30-14:00 bin ich auf keinen Fall in HD!.
> 
> Fahrt ihr mal ich werd dann doch ein Homerun machen sonst wird das ganze Mega stressig.



Schade


----------



## iTom (19. November 2010)

FreeGhostRider schrieb:


> Ist bei der DX-Leuchte eigentlich eine Helmhalterung mit dabei oder muß man die extra bestellen?



Des do müßte die richtige sein:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489

Adapter natürlich nicht vergessen für das Netzteil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreeGhostRider (19. November 2010)

iTom schrieb:


> Des do müßte die richtige sein:
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489
> 
> Adapter natürlich nicht vergessen für das Netzteil


 
Jawohl- Adapter wird nicht vergessen. Werde es mir am Wochenende bestellen und hoffen, dass es vor Weihnachten kommt.

Danke für die Info.

Am Sonntag evtl. ein bißchen fahren gehn? Je nach wetter halt - soll ja regnen...


----------



## iTom (19. November 2010)

FreeGhostRider schrieb:


> Jawohl- Adapter wird nicht vergessen. Werde es mir am Wochenende bestellen und hoffen, dass es vor Weihnachten kommt.
> 
> Danke für die Info.
> 
> Am Sonntag evtl. ein bißchen fahren gehn? Je nach wetter halt - soll ja regnen...



Ja, So Morgen hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt. Meinerseits wird sich die Abfahrtszeit zwischen 9 u. 10 Uhr bewegen. Kann ich vermutl. konkreter Morgen Abend sagen. 
Strecke würde wohl so wie beim letzten Mal sein.


----------



## FreeGhostRider (19. November 2010)

Hört sich gut an, dann hören wir morgen nochmal voneinander.


----------



## Ghosthunter (19. November 2010)

@Andi : Was hast du dir für eine Zeit ausgedacht fürn Sonntag ?


----------



## votecoli (19. November 2010)

Ich werde Morgen 14.00 Uhr an der Kaserne vorbeiradeln und jeden einsammeln der Lust auf nen Homerun hat! (Sallenbusch ist natürlich Winterpflicht)!


----------



## cubelix (19. November 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ich werde Morgen 14.00 Uhr an der Kaserne vorbeiradeln und jeden einsammeln der Lust auf nen Homerun hat! (Sallenbusch ist natürlich Winterpflicht)!



Spring dann bei Dir auf


----------



## votecoli (19. November 2010)

Vielleicht n Lämpsche wenns länger geht einpacken...


----------



## iTom (20. November 2010)

FreeGhostRider schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an, dann hören wir morgen nochmal voneinander.



Ich werde um 9.45Uhr +/-5 Min. am GBZ-Haltestellenparkplatz sein.


----------



## Reese23 (20. November 2010)

hey zusammen...

burn und ich haben mal das Gelände um Dossenheim / weißer Stein mal abgecheckt heute... nette trails gibts da aber schon heftig bei dem siff. von pilot kann man nicht mehr sprechen wenn die bremse mal offen ist. 

schön wars und weit is es auch nicht...

schönen abend allen... ich geh jetzt feiern! (morgen mit mir mal nicht rechnen)


----------



## cubelix (20. November 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> hey zusammen...
> 
> burn und ich haben mal das Gelände um Dossenheim / weißer Stein mal abgecheckt heute... nette trails gibts da aber schon heftig bei dem siff. von pilot kann man nicht mehr sprechen wenn die bremse mal offen ist.
> 
> ...



Ja dann 

Wenns nächstes Wochenende Dauerfrost hat ist bestimmt besser zu fahren .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (21. November 2010)

iTom schrieb:


> Ich werde um 9.45Uhr +/-5 Min. am GBZ-Haltestellenparkplatz sein.



*Tom fahrt Ihr heute Morgen*


----------



## Ghosthunter (21. November 2010)

Ich wäre auch noch frei für heute. Aber erst später so 13-14 uhr


----------



## andi1969 (21. November 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Ich wäre auch noch frei für heute. Aber erst später so 13-14 uhr



Ok aber 13 Uhr......


----------



## Ghosthunter (21. November 2010)

wie lange haste den so gedacht ? Und wo wollen wir uns treffen


----------



## andi1969 (21. November 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> wie lange haste den so gedacht ? Und wo wollen wir uns treffen



*So lange wir Spass haben...... 1-2-3 Stunden Egal....
Oben an der Kaserne wie immer.....*


----------



## Ghosthunter (21. November 2010)

Haste noch ne andere Idee zwecks Tour...


----------



## andi1969 (21. November 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Haste noch ne andere Idee zwecks Tour...



Hä.....


----------



## cubelix (21. November 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *So lange wir Spass haben...... 1-2-3 Stunden Egal....
> Oben an der Kaserne wie immer.....*




Da ich die ganze nächste Woche nicht da bin würde ich mich auch anschließen.


----------



## andi1969 (21. November 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Da ich die ganze nächste Woche nicht da bin würde ich mich auch anschließen.



mach mals Fax raus......oh meine Ohren......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreeGhostRider (21. November 2010)

iTom schrieb:


> Ich werde um 9.45Uhr +/-5 Min. am GBZ-Haltestellenparkplatz sein.


 
Sorry bei mir wurde es heute leider nix wie du bemerkt hast. Hat zeitlich überhaupt nicht hin gehauen. 
Hoffe du hast nicht auf mich gewartet und konntes ein paar schöne Trails genießen. 

Versuche heut Mittag evtl fahren zu gehn, wenn es das Wetter zuläßt.

Vielleicht ergibt sich ja nächstes Wochenende was...


----------



## iTom (21. November 2010)

FreeGhostRider schrieb:


> Sorry bei mir wurde es heute leider nix wie du bemerkt hast. Hat zeitlich überhaupt nicht hin gehauen.
> Hoffe du hast nicht auf mich gewartet und konntes ein paar schöne Trails genießen.
> 
> Versuche heut Mittag evtl fahren zu gehn, wenn es das Wetter zuläßt.
> ...



Bei mir hätte es beinahe auch nicht geklappt. Ich war aber dennoch fahren. War soweit ok. Manche Stellen schon etwas schmierig, vor allem auf meinem "Felgenbiegertrail"  
nasses Laub u. nasser Lehmboden, die perfekte Kombination


----------



## andi1969 (21. November 2010)

*Und wir hatten auch Spass , nach zwei mal Platten ( echt Micha die fette Sau( 150kilo) hat nen Snake Bite vollbracht)und Treppen hochfahren mit Milchkaffee zum Abschluss.....*


----------



## burn23 (23. November 2010)

Echt lecker das Teil:







Alutech Fanes Enduro *lechz*


----------



## Reese23 (23. November 2010)

Des sind doch die Admins vom Forum jetzt in Finale gefahren oder irre ich mich?


----------



## FreeGhostRider (23. November 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Also ich hab am 18.10.2010 die Versandbenachrichtigung bekommen von meiner 2. DX und bis heute ist nix gekommen... dauert also schon bisschen.


 
Ist deine DX jetzt angekommen? Habe meine gestern bestellt. Bin mal gespannt ob es noch vor Weihnachten klappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (23. November 2010)

da ist sie allerdings beim Zoll in Bruchsal...


----------



## FreeGhostRider (23. November 2010)

na da bin aber mal gespannt. kannst mir dann sagen was da draufgeschlagen wird wenn du es geholt hast. 

denk meine landet dort auch bei den derzeitigen kontrollen zwecks dem ganzen terror-schlamassel der zur zeit herrscht....


----------



## Reese23 (23. November 2010)

FreeGhostRider schrieb:


> na da bin aber mal gespannt. kannst mir dann sagen was da draufgeschlagen wird wenn du es geholt hast.
> 
> denk meine landet dort auch bei den derzeitigen kontrollen zwecks dem ganzen terror-schlamassel der zur zeit herrscht....



19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer kommt oben drauf! Schei$ Finanzamt... 

...aber Hauptsache sie ist mal da.


----------



## Eike. (23. November 2010)

Da kommen 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer drauf, Zoll fällt keiner an. Mit der Terrorhysterie dürfte das aber kaum was zu tun haben. Es ist ganz normal, dass Sendungen, erstrecht wenn sie als gewerblich zu erkennen sind, beim Zoll landen wenn es keine Voranmeldung gibt.

Edit: Da war der Colonel schneller.


----------



## Reese23 (23. November 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Edit: Da war der Colonel schneller.






Unser Cubelix hatte damals Glück, da haben sie´s so durch gelassen...


----------



## FreeGhostRider (23. November 2010)

19% bei dem Preis ist ja nicht all zu schlimm. Dachte da kommt noch eine Strafe dazu. Da ist eigentlich die Fahrt zum Zoll das größte Übel.  Na dann.....

Jetzt heißt es erstmal warten und sich auf den ersten Nightride freuen


----------



## Eike. (23. November 2010)

Es ist ja nicht verboten, Ware im Ausland einzukaufen. Strafbar wird es im Prinzip erst dann, wenn die Sachen nicht vom Zoll "abgefangen" werden und man sie nicht selber nachversteuert (also so wies praktisch jeder macht), das ist dann nämlich eine Steuerhinterziehung. Deswegen würde ich "toll, meine Sachen sind ohne Zoll durchgekommen" nicht so herausposaunen


----------



## Reese23 (23. November 2010)

Die werden wohl kaum wegen 11,40  eine steuerrechtliches Verfahren einleiten...


----------



## burn23 (23. November 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Des sind doch die Admins vom Forum jetzt in Finale gefahren oder irre ich mich?



Jepp, des Teil fiel mir aber schon früher auf. 

@all: Was ist mit morsche fahren?


----------



## Ghosthunter (23. November 2010)

Hab versehentlich doppelt gepostet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosthunter (23. November 2010)

ich fahr morgen nicht... am Samstag wäre mir wieder lieb. Ja Andi war echt ne geile Werkstatttour und ich hab mich bei den Weightwatchern eingetragen.

Ich krisch auch die beschissene Radhos kaum noch zu. 





Hab mir jetzt den Freerideschlauch von Schwalbe geholt hoff der taugt was. Der Andi hat mir doo ne schon bestimmt 50mol geflikte Schlauch mit verkauft isch will Garantie ihr hobts gesehe jungs.


----------



## andi1969 (23. November 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Jepp, des Teil fiel mir aber schon früher auf.
> 
> @all: Was ist mit morsche fahren?



*Erst mal Wetter abwarten......*


----------



## Waldgeist (23. November 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> ich fahr morgen nicht... am Samstag wäre mir wieder lieb. Ja Andi war echt ne geile Werkstatttour und ich hab mich bei den Weightwatchern eingetragen.
> 
> Ich krisch auch die beschissene Radhos kaum noch zu.
> 
> ...



oh Je, das arme Radl


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. November 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Alutech Fanes Enduro *lechz*



Fanboygegenfraktion? 

Aber der Rahmen sieht schick aus. Nur der Dämpfer passt imo optisch nicht so richtig.


----------



## burn23 (23. November 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Fanboygegenfraktion?
> 
> Aber der Rahmen sieht schick aus. Nur der Dämpfer passt imo optisch nicht so richtig.



Na klar  

Nee bin jetzt net so markengebunden Hauptsache es passt und was net passt, wird passend gemacht


----------



## andi1969 (24. November 2010)

*Und wanderte ich auch durch das finstere Tal , ich fürchte mich nicht.Denn der finsterste Kerl in diesem Tal bin ich......

Allein in der Nacht......*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. November 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Und wanderte ich auch durch das finstere Tal , ich fürchte mich nicht.Denn der finsterste Kerl in diesem Tal bin ich......
> 
> Allein in der Nacht......*


----------



## votecoli (25. November 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Und wanderte ich auch durch das finstere Tal , ich fürchte mich nicht.Denn der finsterste Kerl in diesem Tal bin ich......*
> 
> *Allein in der Nacht......*


 
Hädsch hald was gsagd.......S war bäääähhh matschig und  kalt...


----------



## iTom (25. November 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Und wanderte ich auch durch das finstere Tal , ich fürchte mich nicht.Denn der finsterste Kerl in diesem Tal bin ich......
> 
> Allein in der Nacht......*



Deine neue Lampe scheint wohl richtig hell zu sein

Natriumdampflampe für N8Ride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (25. November 2010)

iTom schrieb:


> Natriumdampflampe für N8Ride



Des wär zu geil... da wird dann des Wild blind im Wald.


----------



## iTom (25. November 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Des wär zu geil... da wird dann des Wild blind im Wald.



Da läßte es sich dann besser jagen

Erst "Blitzdingsn", dann die Keule übers Geweih gezogen und der Sonntagsbraten ist gerettet


----------



## andi1969 (25. November 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Hädsch hald was gsagd.......S war bäääähhh matschig und  kalt...



*Ich dachte da geht was..... 
und Nass wars und Spass auch hats keinen gemacht die nicht Kinderfreien Flüche waren bestimmt sehr weit zu hören beim Trail rutschen.....ja und kalt wars auch.....*


----------



## Ghosthunter (25. November 2010)

Wie siehts dem am Samstag aus.... wer hatn Bock auf Winterbiken ?


----------



## votecoli (25. November 2010)

Samstag ca. 13.00 Uhr Start an der Kaserne! CC Runde Richtung S-Busch! Trailfahren is Schwachsinn bei dem Wetter......


----------



## Ghosthunter (25. November 2010)

Geht klar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (26. November 2010)

Samstag ohne mich , muss Überstunden klopfen und jetzt auch samstags ran. Wenn dann kann ich überhaupt nur sonntags.


----------



## Ghosthunter (26. November 2010)

Muss meine Zusage leider revidieren. Am Samstag hat sich meinen Freundin Familientag gewünscht. Wünsch trotzdem allen die fahren viel Spass.


----------



## cubelix (26. November 2010)

Wollte mich mal wieder zurückmelden und hab gleich ein bischen Schnee
von der Schwäbischen Alb mitgebracht 

Ich kann euch sagen es gibt auch andere Schlüsselstellen als auf dem Trail








auf jeden Fall sehe ich jetzt maches viel Entspannter


----------



## iTom (26. November 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Wollte mich mal wieder zurückmelden und hab gleich ein bischen Schnee
> von der Schwäbischen Alb mitgebracht
> 
> Ich kann euch sagen es gibt auch andere Schlüsselstellen als auf dem Trail
> ...




Stuttgart 21? 
Die Bäume sind doch schon längsten gefällt...


----------



## votecoli (27. November 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Samstag ca. 13.00 Uhr Start an der Kaserne! CC Runde Richtung S-Busch! Trailfahren is Schwachsinn bei dem Wetter......


 

Geändert in 13.15 Uhr an der Obergrombacher Kirche, bei Interesse melden....


----------



## cubelix (27. November 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Geändert in 13.15 Uhr an der Obergrombacher Kirche, bei Interesse melden....




Würde gerne aber geht heute ned.

Ist jemand Morgen unterwegs?.


----------



## Reese23 (27. November 2010)

Wenns net grad regnet wäre ich morgen am Start...


----------



## cubelix (27. November 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Wenns net grad regnet wäre ich morgen am Start...




Regen  Du machst Scherze wenn das gibt es vom weißen Zeugs 


 Startzeit um?.


----------



## andi1969 (27. November 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Würde gerne aber geht heute ned.
> 
> Ist jemand Morgen unterwegs?.



*Was und wann...und wegen Regen guter Gag *


----------



## cubelix (28. November 2010)

Schmeiß jetzt mal 13:00 Kaserne fürs erste Winterbiken in den Beitrag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (28. November 2010)

Unser "Erstes" Winterbiken war klasse. Von Plus 2 bis Minus 2 alles dabei....und lecker KuchenThanks to Bil`s Oma...


----------



## cubelix (28. November 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Unser "Erstes" Winterbiken war klasse. Von Plus 2 bis Minus 2 alles dabei....und lecker KuchenThanks to Bil`s Oma...



Klar !. wenn ich ned dabei bin gibts Kuchen


----------



## burn23 (28. November 2010)

Servus Karsten!

Mit mir mal net rechnen heut. Ich muss chillen, bin crocki


----------



## andi1969 (28. November 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Servus Karsten!
> 
> Mit mir mal net rechnen heut. Ich muss chillen, bin crocki



*Und das in dem Alter......*


----------



## andi1969 (28. November 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Schmeiß jetzt mal 13:00 Kaserne fürs erste Winterbiken in den Beitrag



*13.30...... wenn möglich.......*


----------



## Reese23 (28. November 2010)

Ich versuche zu kommen, bin jetzt zum essen eingeladen. Wenn ich pünktlich weg komme bin ich da, wenn nicht, wartet nicht auf mich...wenn's knapp wäre ruf ich an!

Schau ma mal...


----------



## cubelix (28. November 2010)

Okey Abfahrt 13:30-13:45 Kaserne


----------



## andi1969 (28. November 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Okey Abfahrt 13:30-13:45 Kaserne



*Ok  aber Achtung die Asphaltwege sind rutschig wie Sau.....*


----------



## Reese23 (28. November 2010)

Sorry Jungs, ich schaffs net... :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (28. November 2010)

Im Schnee immer an DAS denken...:





copyright by Swen


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (28. November 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Klar !. wenn ich ned dabei bin gibts Kuchen


 

Das nächste mal bekommst Du auch KuchenVerspochen
Mußt halt CC fahren oder Serpentinen verkehrt herum


----------



## cubelix (28. November 2010)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Das nächste mal bekommst Du auch KuchenVerspochen
> Mußt halt CC fahren oder Serpentinen verkehrt herum



Des geht auch einfacher schon mal was von Tuppewaren gehöhrt  
Deckel auf Kuchen rein und ab in den Bikerucksack und beim CC fahren und den Temp. bleibt der schön frisch und ansehnlich bis  Bruchsal 
mmmmhhhhhh


----------



## cubelix (28. November 2010)

Schöne Tour heute 

Lecker Spekulatiustiramisu  im SBusch 

und tramhafter Sundowner mit in de Night nei Ride.


----------



## andi1969 (28. November 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Schöne Tour heute
> 
> Lecker Spekulatiustiramisu  im SBusch
> 
> und tramhafter Sundowner mit in de Night nei Ride.



* Joh dolle rote Kugel am Himmel *
*
und Frost Night Ride mit allem Schnneeee und Matsch und Schnee mit Matsch und Eis mit allem*


----------



## cubelix (28. November 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> * Joh dolle rote Kugel am Himmel *
> *
> und Frost Night Ride mit allem Schnneeee und Matsch und Schnee mit Matsch und Eis mit allem*




 Sag mal hast was Geraucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (28. November 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Sag mal hast was Geraucht



*Nachdenkl....könnte sein ....oder das......*


----------



## Reese23 (28. November 2010)

Wär gern mit... Bin echt down zur Zeit, ständig dunkel nach der Arbeit, siffig, kalt... Ich will es wieder warm haben und längere Tage wären auch nett.


----------



## cubelix (28. November 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Wär gern mit... Bin echt down zur Zeit, ständig dunkel nach der Arbeit, siffig, kalt... Ich will es wieder warm haben und längere Tage wären auch nett.




Und der kleine Kobold sagt:

Das ist aber Kompliziert und Kniffelig wie war nochmal der andere Wunsch.


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (30. November 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Im Schnee immer an DAS denken...:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Jungs denkt an unsere Weihnachtsfeier am SA.*


----------



## andi1969 (30. November 2010)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> *Jungs denkt an unsere Weihnachtsfeier am SA.*



Hä was für ne Weinachtsfeiher......


----------



## overkill_KA (30. November 2010)

Hat jemand eine lila Feder für FOX 36 VAN übrig?
Habe eine grüne würde auch tauschen.


----------



## cubelix (30. November 2010)

Ich werd mal Morgen an der Tradition festhalten und 
um 18:00 starten.

Ist noch jemand dabei  oder besser wer wascht sich noch nicht mit 

Weichspüler


----------



## burn23 (30. November 2010)

Ich leider arbeite müsse und werde zu knapp


----------



## Reese23 (30. November 2010)

Ich meld mich mal an für morgen... brauche dringend Auslauf! Hoffen wir mal das der angekündigte Niederschlag noch auf sich warten lässt.

Bis morgen...


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (1. Dezember 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Ich werd mal Morgen an der Tradition festhalten und
> um 18:00 starten.
> 
> Ist noch jemand dabei  oder besser wer wascht sich noch nicht mit
> ...


 
Ich muß arbeitenoder so was ähnlichesauf jedenfall gibts Kohle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (1. Dezember 2010)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> oder so was ähnlichesauf jedenfall gibts Kohle



Wo kann man sich den da anmelden?


----------



## andi1969 (1. Dezember 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Ich werd mal Morgen an der Tradition festhalten und
> um 18:00 starten.
> 
> Ist noch jemand dabei  oder besser wer wascht sich noch nicht mit
> ...



*War schon im Feld ....passt auf ist alles heftigst Glatt selbst in den Fahrrinnen ich mach Weichspühlergang *


----------



## votecoli (1. Dezember 2010)

Geiler Snownightride bei -5.5 Grad und ziehmlich Schnee....Neue Eiskreation:







Liteville am Stiel

Was zu tun gabs auch:


----------



## Reese23 (1. Dezember 2010)

Joaa, ziemlich weis war's... 

Mein Tag war das definitiv nicht... Danke an dieser Stelle nochmal an Karsten für den Akku. Das Wasser aus meiner Trinkblase ist wohl verdunstet den im Auto war's auch nicht...  wer weiß, am Ende hab ich im Stress vorhin ne leere Blase eingepackt.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Dezember 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


>



Bist Du in einen Eiszapfen reingefahren? Tückisch, tückisch.


----------



## Curtado (2. Dezember 2010)

Nur die harten kommen in den Garten


----------



## burn23 (2. Dezember 2010)

Lässige Hosen Olli


----------



## Ghosthunter (2. Dezember 2010)

Hatte ja einigen erzählt das ich mich auf eine Stelle als stellvertretender Küchenchef in Edenkoben beworben habe... Ich hab jetzt eine mündliche Zusage bekommen und jetzt muss es nur noch Ding fest gemacht werden. 

Dass hei heiss  heist.... Wir suchen schon ne neue Wohnung. Ist halt ne riesen Chance aber Freunde lässt ja keiner gern zurück. Aber wir sind ja nicht aus der Welt dann könnt ihr bei mir Daheim zum Kaffee kommen wenn ihr in der Gegend seit.

Noch bin ich nicht weg aber ich denk das geht dann irgendwann mal von heute auf morgen.


----------



## Reese23 (2. Dezember 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> dann könnt ihr bei mir Daheim zum Kaffee kommen



Zunächst mal GLÜCKWUNSCH, hoffen wir das die Leute Wort halten.

Alter Sack du, weiß schon warum dich in Edenkoben beworben hast, weils da die geileren Trails gibt im Pfälzerwald... hast dann ja quasi alles vor der Tür was das Bikerherz begehrt... ttztzzz! 

Spaß bei Seite, wenn wir kommen dann sicher nicht zum Kaffee saufen sondern zum biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (2. Dezember 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Hatte ja einigen erzählt das ich mich auf eine Stelle als stellvertretender Küchenchef in Edenkoben beworben habe... Ich hab jetzt eine mündliche Zusage bekommen und jetzt muss es nur noch Ding fest gemacht werden.
> 
> Dass hei heiss  heist.... Wir suchen schon ne neue Wohnung. Ist halt ne riesen Chance aber Freunde lässt ja keiner gern zurück. Aber wir sind ja nicht aus der Welt dann könnt ihr bei mir Daheim zum Kaffee kommen wenn ihr in der Gegend seit.
> 
> Noch bin ich nicht weg aber ich denk das geht dann irgendwann mal von heute auf morgen.


 
*Glückwunsch*
*Und ich nehme die Einladung gerne anZum Biken und zum Kaffee*


----------



## burn23 (2. Dezember 2010)

Glückwunsch auch von mir Herr stellv. Küchenchef 

Dann müssen wir sobald es schöner und vorallem milder wird unbedingt mal ne Runde (oder 2 oder 3...) drehen. Subber!


----------



## cubelix (2. Dezember 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Hatte ja einigen erzählt das ich mich auf eine Stelle als stellvertretender Küchenchef in Edenkoben beworben habe... Ich hab jetzt eine mündliche Zusage bekommen und jetzt muss es nur noch Ding fest gemacht werden.
> 
> Dass hei heiss  heist.... Wir suchen schon ne neue Wohnung. Ist halt ne riesen Chance aber Freunde lässt ja keiner gern zurück. Aber wir sind ja nicht aus der Welt dann könnt ihr bei mir Daheim zum Kaffee kommen wenn ihr in der Gegend seit.
> 
> Noch bin ich nicht weg aber ich denk das geht dann irgendwann mal von heute auf morgen.



Das hört sich doch mal Vielversprechend an.

Wollen wir hoffen das bald alles in trockenen Tüchern ist 
und die Euros rollen.
Ich drück Dir die Daumen 

Edenkoben  dann bist DU dann der Pfälzer Trailscout


----------



## cubelix (2. Dezember 2010)

Schöne Bilder Oli

Ja so ein Snowride hat was vor allem hatten wir Snow  

@ Sven

Kein Problem 

Fazit: 
Fahren macht deutlich mehr Spaß bei - 5 Grad als Schrauben.


----------



## votecoli (3. Dezember 2010)

Wochenende Fahrennnn.....


----------



## cubelix (3. Dezember 2010)

Könnte Morgen 

dem Schnee sei Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (3. Dezember 2010)

Wann? Mittags?


----------



## andi1969 (3. Dezember 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Könnte Morgen
> 
> dem Schnee sei Dank



* Ja wie keine Leuchtroten Golfbälle.....ist den Pussis zu kalt im Bunker *


----------



## votecoli (3. Dezember 2010)

Und wann fährt der Trailscout...


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (3. Dezember 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Wann? Mittags?


 
Wieviel Uhr wollt ihr los


----------



## votecoli (3. Dezember 2010)

Bin ziehmlich flexibel.....


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (3. Dezember 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> bin ziehmlich flexibel.....


 
13:00


----------



## Ghosthunter (3. Dezember 2010)

Danke der Glückwünsche^^ 

Ich zeig euch dann gerne die Trails die ihr ohne mich fahren könnt . Wie hat der Carsten mich letzt bezeichnet... ich glaub es war Rookie.  Find ich irgendwie ziemlich passend. Ich seh euch im Kraichgau schon Trails schaufeln _"Schiss der zieht uns die Wurscht vom Brot"  _

Das noch bessere ist allerdings das ich ja nur noch bis 14 Uhr arbeite und meine Family vorerst hier bleibt. Ich wohn dann erscht mal bei meiner Schwiegermutter die habn n großes Haus.


----------



## cubelix (3. Dezember 2010)

13:00 hört sich gut an.

@ Trailscout

Zu kalt ist dennen nie!.

Aber deinen Ball wirst bei der Schneehöhe nur schwer finden egal was für eine Farbe.


----------



## votecoli (3. Dezember 2010)

13.00 Uhr isch super!!! Misse jo d Schdiel am Sollebusch forwerme, gell.....


----------



## Reese23 (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich heb mal vorsichtig auch die Hand... Komm zwar grad aus dem Wald aber so ne kleine Runde vor der Völlerei geht immer. Ich muss morgen früh um 10 bei nem Umzug helfen wenn das nicht ewig dauert bin ich am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (4. Dezember 2010)

* Burn vergiss das Kettenblatt nicht *


----------



## Reese23 (4. Dezember 2010)

*Schön war's Männer und natürlich auch Mädels* 

Sollten wir eigentlich viel öfter macht...


----------



## votecoli (5. Dezember 2010)

Absolutes Zustimm.....Ich glaub den Mädels hats auch gefallen...


----------



## cubelix (5. Dezember 2010)

Dito 

war echt ne Scheeeeene Weihnachtsfeier.


----------



## andi1969 (5. Dezember 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Dito
> 
> war echt ne Scheeeeene Weihnachtsfeier.



*Stimmt und die Damen haben sich ja prächtigst verstanden*


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (5. Dezember 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> *Schön war's Männer und natürlich auch Mädels*
> 
> Sollten wir eigentlich viel öfter macht...


 

Schöner Abend
Also Männer(und Mädels) wie wärs mit ner Osterfeier
Die Mädels können schnacken und wir können unseren Ausflug planen


----------



## cubelix (5. Dezember 2010)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Schöner Abend
> Also Männer(und Mädels) wie wärs mit ner Osterfeier
> Die Mädels können schnacken und wir können unseren Ausflug planen




Gebucht


----------



## burn23 (6. Dezember 2010)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Schöner Abend
> Also Männer(und Mädels) wie wärs mit ner Osterfeier
> Die Mädels können schnacken und wir können unseren Ausflug planen



So sieht´s aus, prima Idee . Fandens auch gut in der Sallenbuschsauna


----------



## cubelix (6. Dezember 2010)

Wegen der Wetterlage würde ich empfehlen den 

Nightride auf Donnerstag zu legen.

am Mittwoch stehen 15-20 Liter Niederschlag an.:kotz:

Donnerstag solls von oben zumindest nicht Naß werdenbis jetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (6. Dezember 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Wegen der Wetterlage würde ich empfehlen den
> 
> Nightride auf Donnerstag zu legen.
> 
> ...



Der Boden wird bis dahin auch richtig saftig sein


----------



## Reese23 (7. Dezember 2010)

Boa, was für ein Regen... zum :kotz: echt. Morgen für mich nicht wenn das wie angesagt die ganze Nacht so geht.


----------



## votecoli (7. Dezember 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Boa, was für ein Regen... zum :kotz: echt. Morgen für mich nicht wenn das wie angesagt die ganze Nacht so geht.



Gruesse aus dem ebenfalls unter Wasser stehendem Esslingen. Der Weihnachtmarkt ist wärmstens zu empfehlen. Ich stimme wohl auch eher fuer Donnerstag......!


----------



## burn23 (8. Dezember 2010)

Wenn net gerade "Land unter" morgen ist versuch ich auch mit am Start zu sein


----------



## andi1969 (8. Dezember 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Wenn net gerade "Land unter" morgen ist versuch ich auch mit am Start zu sein



 soll ja Frostig werden.......


----------



## Waldgeist (8. Dezember 2010)

Bei der derzeitigen Wetterlage bleibt nur die Wahl:

bei Regen Schwimmflossen anlegen oder
Eis/Schnee Kufen anbringen
Schlamm Allradantrieb einbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (8. Dezember 2010)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> Bei der derzeitigen Wetterlage bleibt nur die Wahl:
> 
> bei Regen Schwimmflossen anlegen oder
> Eis/Schnee Kufen anbringen
> Schlamm Allradantrieb einbauen


 

Ned Schwätze, Fahre......


----------



## burn23 (8. Dezember 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ned Schwätze, Fahre......


----------



## Reese23 (9. Dezember 2010)

Also ich bin raus für heute Abend... wir müssen auf Geburtstag.


----------



## Ghosthunter (9. Dezember 2010)

Ich muss heute Abend arbeiten. Würde aber gerne am Sonntag fahren wenn jemand Lust und Zeit hat dann einfach bescheid sagen zumal das Wetter garnicht schlecht werden soll. 

Wäre schön wenn doch noch der ein oder andere kommen würde da ich nicht weiß wie lange ich noch da bin.


----------



## Reese23 (10. Dezember 2010)

Hat zufällig grad einer Bock und Zeit auf ne lockere Runde? Ich muss mich bissel ablenken von der Arbeit und bin in 45 min an der Kaserne etwa.


----------



## cubelix (11. Dezember 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Hat zufällig grad einer Bock und Zeit auf ne lockere Runde? Ich muss mich bissel ablenken von der Arbeit und bin in 45 min an der Kaserne etwa.




Na 

Wie waren die Trails 

ich vermute mal :kotz:


----------



## Reese23 (11. Dezember 2010)

Joa, so in etwa waren sie...  am Anfang vom großen Einsauen hat es mich noch sehr gestresst.  aaaber, als erst mal alles mega eingesifft war hat es dann doch wie immer mega Spaß gemacht, getreu dem Motto:

Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, lebt es sich ganz ungeniert. 

Ich werd heute trotzdem bissel die Technik pflegen und dann in Muskel-Flatrate-Bude ausweichen. (Leute Ihr müsst euch den Artikel auf der letzten Seite der Bike durchlesen... )


----------



## Ghosthunter (11. Dezember 2010)

Ich les die Bike schon lange nimma... da ich leider keine 4000euro im Monat mit Heim bring. 

Was isn mit morgen findet sich jemand oder habter kein so rechten Bock


----------



## Reese23 (11. Dezember 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Ich les die Bike schon lange nimma... da ich leider keine 4000euro im Monat mit Heim bring.



Was hat´n das damit zutun? Die Tests kannst ja eh vergessen aber die Tourenberichte und Vorschläge sind meistens lesenswert.

Ich fahr solange es nicht wieder halbwegs gefriert nicht mehr in den Siff und weiche aus auf mein geliebtes Rennrad oder die Mukibude.


----------



## Ghosthunter (11. Dezember 2010)

Naja und genau da fängt es ja schon an ich kauf ja keine Zeitung wenn die Tests was ein Großer Teil ist eh für die Tonne sind. Kann ja aber jeder selber entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (11. Dezember 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Joa, so in etwa waren sie...  am Anfang vom großen Einsauen hat es mich noch sehr gestresst.  aaaber, als erst mal alles mega eingesifft war hat es dann doch wie immer mega Spaß gemacht, getreu dem Motto:
> 
> Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, lebt es sich ganz ungeniert.
> 
> Ich werd heute trotzdem bissel die Technik pflegen und dann in Muskel-Flatrate-Bude ausweichen. (Leute Ihr müsst euch den Artikel auf der letzten Seite der Bike durchlesen... )


*
Treten:kotz:, Poritze und nicht vom Fleck kommen.......*


----------



## Reese23 (11. Dezember 2010)

Aber echt... Der Siff ist sogar bis auf die Strasse vorgedrungen.  war heute 3 Stunden mit dem Rennrad unterwegs, hab mir die Füße abgefroren und auch wieder dreckig von oben bis unten heim gekommen.


----------



## burn23 (11. Dezember 2010)

Doch nix Mucki-Bude


----------



## Reese23 (11. Dezember 2010)

Ne, ich umgeh den Laden solang es geht aber schön war's nicht draußen. Ich will wieder Sommen oder zumindest Frühling oder Herbst.


----------



## andi1969 (12. Dezember 2010)

*Kalte taube Zehen ...Andi´s Law und Wasser von oben und von unten, mit Glühweinchen zum Abschluß
So in etwa waren die zwei Stunden auf dem Bike.....also laut Eike ein harter Hund*


----------



## votecoli (12. Dezember 2010)

Schönes brasselndes Feuer, warme gut durchblutete Glieder, viel Spaß und Gelächter....und geiles EssenSo waren die zwei Stunden im Sallenbusch...


----------



## andi1969 (12. Dezember 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Schönes brasselndes Feuer, warme gut durchblutete Glieder, viel Spaß und Gelächter....und geiles EssenSo waren die zwei Stunden im Sallenbusch...



*Pussysverfressene......*


----------



## Reese23 (12. Dezember 2010)

@Oli, seit ihr gefahren heute?


----------



## votecoli (13. Dezember 2010)

Ja...mit der V-Klasse und Kind und Kegel zum MampfenSo n harter Hund wie der Andi bin ich halt doch nicht

Die Woche soll aber fahrtechnisch ganz gut werden (Minusgrade)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (13. Dezember 2010)

Moin,

fängt ja schon mal gut an... Scheibe gefroren, klar und minus 4,5°C auf´m platten Land.


----------



## votecoli (14. Dezember 2010)

So, die Herren! Wer ist Morgen dabei zur
offiziellen Nikolaus und Weihnachtstour 2010.



Abschluß natürlich aufm Weihnachtsmarkt...


----------



## cubelix (14. Dezember 2010)

Anwesend


----------



## Ghosthunter (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich heb mal vorsichtig die Hand...


----------



## andi1969 (14. Dezember 2010)

*Ich denke mal ..... Dabei ich sein werde.......*


----------



## cubelix (14. Dezember 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Ich denke mal ..... Dabei ich sein werde.......*



Dein Wort Du halten musst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (14. Dezember 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> So, die Herren! Wer ist Morgen dabei zur
> offiziellen Nikolaus und Weihnachtstour 2010.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## votecoli (14. Dezember 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Ich denke mal ..... Dabei ich sein werde.......*


 

Und wehe...er nicht kommen tut...


----------



## Reese23 (14. Dezember 2010)

Anwesend sein werden, ich!


----------



## Reese23 (15. Dezember 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Abschluß natürlich aufm Weihnachtsmarkt...



Wo ischn dann Treffpunkt hait owed?


----------



## votecoli (15. Dezember 2010)

Öh, wie immer...Musch halt grad so viel trinke das noch da Buggel hoch komsch...


----------



## Reese23 (15. Dezember 2010)

Du weisch doch das ich do koi Maß heb...


----------



## votecoli (15. Dezember 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Du weisch doch das ich do koi Maß heb...


 

Ok...i bass a bissel mit uff..un du gugsch das e ned mehr wie finf Keriwerschd ess....


----------



## votecoli (15. Dezember 2010)

Schee wars...


----------



## andi1969 (15. Dezember 2010)

*Joh war echt schön im Wald......








Leider nicht besser geworden........*


----------



## cubelix (15. Dezember 2010)

Also wer bei dem Wetter nicht fährt hat echt was verpasst

Schene Runde heut vor allem die LV Sondermodelle Glühweinstand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (16. Dezember 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Also wer bei dem Wetter nicht fährt hat echt was verpasst
> 
> Schene Runde heut vor allem die LV Sondermodelle Glühweinstand
> 
> ...da waren viele Foddos...



...Will auch mal wieder fahren


----------



## burn23 (16. Dezember 2010)

Und ich erschd


----------



## Ghosthunter (16. Dezember 2010)

Konnt leider nit hat nimma gereicht. Noch 2 tage arbeiten dann hats sichs für dies Jahr^^ dafür aber 12h am Tag.


----------



## votecoli (18. Dezember 2010)

.


----------



## Ghosthunter (18. Dezember 2010)

Ohhhr Oli du böser Pusher ;-))
Wird nächsten Mittwoch nochmal gefahren bzw. allgemein die nächste Woche... Hat jemand zuviel Zeit... oder will jemand flüchten vor Familienbesuchen?^^

Würde aber nur kleiner Touren machen da ich bissle erkältet bin und auch jede Menge Kuchen und Torten backen soll.


----------



## votecoli (18. Dezember 2010)

Hä...Hab nur nen Beitrag gelöscht, deswegen der Punkt. Hatte nix mit deinem Beitrag zu tun (Wollte eigentlich heut Mittag fahren!)


----------



## Ghosthunter (18. Dezember 2010)

Achso ... Deswegen der Punkt. Hätte dann ab morgen Zeit bis Donnerstag. Und zwischen den Jahren würde auch nochmal gehen muss halt nur gucken wann ich dann mein Bike in die Pfalz bring.


----------



## Ghosthunter (20. Dezember 2010)

Hi Leutz hat jemand morgen tagsüber Zeit und Lust zu fahren. Würde mir sehr entgegenkommen.


----------



## votecoli (21. Dezember 2010)

hmm...da es Morgen ja noch regnen soll beantrage ich mal Fahren am Donnerstag! Da Karsten und ich im Urlaubsstreß sind auch gern früher am Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (21. Dezember 2010)

Also ich heb nur mal vorsichtig die Hand. Wenn es nicht wieder kälter wird und gefriert verzichte ich gerne auf den Siff.


----------



## andi1969 (22. Dezember 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> hmm...da es Morgen ja noch regnen soll beantrage ich mal Fahren am Donnerstag! Da Karsten und ich im Urlaubsstreß sind auch gern früher am Tag



*
Leider Ohne mich...... lieg mit Grippe im Bett.....


Allen fröhliche Weihnachten......*


----------



## burn23 (22. Dezember 2010)

Schade, heute voll der Siff und morgen Weihnachtsfeier im Geschäft. 

Wünsch auch allen ne schöne Weihnacht! 

Man sieht sich sich hoffentlich zwischen den Jahren


----------



## Ghosthunter (22. Dezember 2010)

Hi Oli,

also bei mir gehts aufjedenfall jedoch frühstens um 15 Uhr rum ich fang morgen an zu backen.


----------



## cubelix (22. Dezember 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *
> Leider Ohne mich...... lieg mit Grippe im Bett.....
> 
> 
> Allen fröhliche Weihnachten......*



Ne Ne

Ich komm vorbei und mach Dir einen rechten
Einlauf mit meinem Kräutertee anschließend noch ein Entsäuereungbad
oder besser Natursalzbad.
Dan kommt der ganze Dreck aus deinem Körper


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. Dezember 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *
> Leider Ohne mich...... lieg mit Grippe im Bett.....*



Gute Besserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg_1969 (22. Dezember 2010)

@andi: Auch von mir gute Besserung!

@: Schöne Weihnachten und laßt euch reich beschenken!


----------



## andi1969 (22. Dezember 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Ne Ne
> 
> Ich komm vorbei und mach Dir einen rechten
> Einlauf mit meinem Kräutertee anschließend noch ein Entsäuereungbad
> ...



*Uuuhh Einlauf.....aber bitte eine Biereinlauf.. *


----------



## iTom (22. Dezember 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *
> Leider Ohne mich...... lieg mit Grippe im Bett.....
> 
> 
> Allen fröhliche Weihnachten......*



gute Besserung u. schöne Weihnacht

den anderen hier natürlich auch ne schöne Weihnacht


----------



## cubelix (22. Dezember 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Uuuhh Einlauf.....aber bitte eine Biereinlauf.. *



Gudde Besserung 

Sind bestimmt die Nebenwirkungen aus Beitrag NR.382


----------



## cubelix (22. Dezember 2010)

Als Startzeit für Morgen ist mal 15:00 angedacht.
Strecke je nach Bodenverhältnissen  .

Na zu Glück kommt Väterchen Frost bald zurück


----------



## Ghosthunter (22. Dezember 2010)

Geht klar.. Bin da.


----------



## votecoli (22. Dezember 2010)

Icccchhhh kommmmmeeee.....


----------



## Reese23 (22. Dezember 2010)

Mann Mann... 15 Uhr sag bloß ihr habt schon Urlaub??? Bei mir geht da noch nichts...


----------



## votecoli (22. Dezember 2010)

Ferien.......


----------



## iTom (22. Dezember 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ferien.......



Neee, UUUUUUUrlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosthunter (22. Dezember 2010)

Schon seit Montag bis zum 3.1.


----------



## andi1969 (22. Dezember 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Gudde Besserung
> 
> Sind bestimmt die Nebenwirkungen aus Beitrag NR.382



*Könnte sein......und die Stunde in der Sau Kälte am Dienstag ...die Fahrt am Mittwoch und Donnerstag Weihnachtsmarkt Ettlingen......

Ich kurier mich gut aus......*


----------



## iTom (22. Dezember 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Schon seit Montag bis zum 3.1.



bis zum 10.01.11


----------



## votecoli (23. Dezember 2010)

Schöne entspannte Tour heut! Auch wenn der Koch ein Haar in der Suppe hatte....


----------



## cubelix (23. Dezember 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Schöne entspannte Tour heut! Auch wenn der Koch ein Haar in der Suppe hatte....



Hast recht 

Nur die Letzten km über den Truppenübungsplatz wahren extrem
Vernebelt ca. 3 m Sicht 
Zum Glück waren die Schranken alle offen


----------



## iTom (23. Dezember 2010)

Wenn man Eure Bilder so anschaut, seid Ihr immer beim Flicken


----------



## votecoli (23. Dezember 2010)

Tja, wenn man ned fährt brauch ma ned flicken...., gell Tom!


----------



## iTom (23. Dezember 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Tja, wenn man ned fährt brauch ma ned flicken...., gell Tom!



Ja, da geht die Luft alleine aus dem Schlauch; Latex läßt grüßen... Ihr tut flicken und ich tue F*cken


----------



## votecoli (23. Dezember 2010)

Was...? Du tust Frühstücken um die Zeit? KrassDa würd ich doch lieber biken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosthunter (23. Dezember 2010)

Also wir fjcken uns auf jeder Tour...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. Dezember 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Also wir fjcken uns auf jeder Tour...



Den Verdacht hatte ich auch schon. 

Schöne Weihnachten, euch warmen Duschern.


----------



## iTom (24. Dezember 2010)

Euch allen eine scheeeeene Weinacht'


----------



## speedygonzales (24. Dezember 2010)

iTom schrieb:


> Euch allen eine scheeeeene Weinacht'



ebenso Feliz navidad euch alle


----------



## Reese23 (24. Dezember 2010)

*Von mir auch euch allen frohe Weihnachten!*

Hoffe wir fahren die Tage mal zusammen, ich hab ne Kleinigkeit für euch...


----------



## cubelix (24. Dezember 2010)

Hiermit wünsche ich euch ein frohes Fest.





und Danke für die Super Touren im Bikejahr 2010.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (24. Dezember 2010)

*Auch von uns an alle ein Wrohe Feihnacht......ich komm wieder bis die Tage*....[URL=http://www.smileygarden.de]
	

[/URL]


----------



## cubelix (24. Dezember 2010)

Gänsebratentour am 25.12.10

Start um 15:00 Kaserne

Ziel: Kalorien dezimieren


----------



## speedygonzales (24. Dezember 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Kalorien dezimieren



was ist das?


----------



## andi1969 (24. Dezember 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Ziel: Kalorien dezimieren
> [/SIZE][/FONT]



*Der is gut da schaufel ich noch Kalorien rein um die Zeit!!!!*


----------



## votecoli (24. Dezember 2010)

isch kumm.....wer bringd an Fodo mid...?


----------



## iTom (24. Dezember 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Gänsebratentour am 25.12.10
> 
> Start um 15:00 Kaserne
> 
> Ziel: Kalorien dezimieren



Bei der 2m Schneehöhe lasse ich mein Rad i.d. Garage. Ich gehe laufen morgen früh...


----------



## Reese23 (24. Dezember 2010)

Tom du bisch echt ein Warmduscher!!! Du weisch gar net was du im Winter verpasst wenn net fährsch...


----------



## cubelix (25. Dezember 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Der is gut da schaufel ich noch Kalorien rein um die Zeit!!!!*




So Andi 
Hier mein Ratschlag für Besinnliche und Sorgenfrei Festtage 

bitte die Kinder wegschließen 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UqEhUm2B_8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## cubelix (25. Dezember 2010)

Hier nochmal das Video zu oben 




[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UqEhUm2B_8&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - A VERY ZOMBIE HOLIDAY (Instructional video)[/nomedia]


----------



## votecoli (25. Dezember 2010)

Bin am überlegen wie ich nachher zur Kaserne kommen soll....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (25. Dezember 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen wie ich nachher zur Kaserne kommen soll....



kleiner Tipp,  Füße auf die Kurbel und drehen


----------



## Ghosthunter (25. Dezember 2010)

Warum muss ich mich dazu äußern wenn ich ohnehin nicht fahr... Hauptsach wir kriege die Seite voll und die wirklich wichtigen Dinge gehen dann unter. 

Vielen Dank und fröhliche Festtage


----------



## Reese23 (25. Dezember 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Warum muss ich mich dazu äußern wenn ich ohnehin nicht fahr... Hauptsach wir kriege die Seite voll und die wirklich wichtigen Dinge gehen dann unter.
> 
> Vielen Dank und fröhliche Festtage



             -----> 

Ist nichts Neues also weder wundern noch ärgern...


----------



## andi1969 (25. Dezember 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Hier nochmal das Video zu oben
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cubelix (25. Dezember 2010)

Beurteilen wir mal die Situation am Berg nicht vom Ergometer.
Lassen das blablabla und kommen zu den  Fakten.





Wenn nicht einer mit ner Planierwalze über die Wege
Trails geht solltet ihr wenn ihr zum fahren kommt
die ein oder andere Tragepassage mit einkalkulieren.


----------



## burn23 (25. Dezember 2010)

Leggo mio liegt da Schnee. Wär ab Montag zu jeder Schandtat am Eichel-bzw. Michaelsberg dabei


----------



## burn23 (25. Dezember 2010)

Zieht euch das mal rein:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_0bVft3w9I"]YouTube        - Full Metal Jacket - Feldwebel - Telefon verarsche[/nomedia]

Wie geil


----------



## speedygonzales (25. Dezember 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Warum muss ich mich dazu äußern wenn ich ohnehin nicht fahr... Hauptsach wir kriege die Seite voll und die wirklich wichtigen Dinge gehen dann unter



Schatzi ist Dir der bratten verbrannt oder hast nur den falschen Weihnachtsgeschenk bekommen?


----------



## speedygonzales (25. Dezember 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Beurteil wir mal die Situation am Berg nicht vom Ergometer.
> Lassen das blablabla und kommen zu den  Fakten.



Cooles Bild war am michaelsberg und hab eine Weile gewartet Ob ihr erscheint,  war aber mir dann irgendwann doch zu kalt wart ihr nich an der kapelle oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Dezember 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Warum muss ich mich dazu äußern wenn ich ohnehin nicht fahr... Hauptsach wir kriege die Seite voll und die wirklich wichtigen Dinge gehen dann unter.
> 
> Vielen Dank und fröhliche Festtage



Sei dankbar, dass wir nicht im Pfälzer Forum sind.


----------



## Reese23 (25. Dezember 2010)

Kaum sind Feiertage kommen alle aus ihren Löchern gekrochen...


----------



## andi1969 (26. Dezember 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Leggo mio liegt da Schnee. Wär ab Montag zu jeder Schandtat am Eichel-bzw. Michaelsberg dabei



*Vergiss das wir haben bis zu 25cm Schnee......hab´s Auto vom Weible gestern freischaufeln müssen war bis zum Türgriff zu.*


----------



## votecoli (26. Dezember 2010)

Oh ja, bei -9,5 Grad heut mal die Trails gecheckt...kann man vergessen








Ich steig um...


----------



## Ghosthunter (28. Dezember 2010)

.


----------



## cubelix (29. Dezember 2010)

Hallo 

Ist jemand an einer Ausfahrt Morgen Intressiert 

einfach a bissel drepple


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (29. Dezember 2010)

Also isch däd fahre...Zu jeda Zeit...


----------



## burn23 (29. Dezember 2010)

Dacht man kann net fahren vor lauter Schnee 

Generell würd ich schon...


----------



## cubelix (29. Dezember 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Dacht man kann net fahren vor lauter Schnee
> 
> Generell würd ich schon...




Björn

Die Trails sind noch ned so gut zu fahren musst den Buckel runter noch treten 

Aber auf den L Wegen wo Traktoren Autos fahren kann mann recht gut
a bissel Trepple 

Kommst um 14:00 an die Kaserne dann gehts los


----------



## burn23 (29. Dezember 2010)

Karsten

Ok ich werde kommen


----------



## cubelix (29. Dezember 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Karsten
> 
> Ok ich werde kommen





Ziehscht a paar hohe Schuhe an Bub dann bleibt der Schnee drausen 

Bis Morje


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (31. Dezember 2010)

Hallöchen, bin seit 3:00 heut Nacht wieder zurück
Was habt ihr hier für Wetter
Da kann ich ja meine Badeshorts wieder in den Schrank tun

*Ich wünsch Euch allen einen guten Rutsch und ein tolles Jahr 2011*


----------



## burn23 (31. Dezember 2010)

*Ich wünsch Euch allen einen guten Rutsch und ein tolles Jahr 2011*[/QUOTE]

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Euch allen ein supermegageiles 2011 und das wir wieder so geile Tage zusammen haben!


----------



## iTom (31. Dezember 2010)

...und ich fahr jetzt noch ne Runde Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2011


----------



## Reese23 (31. Dezember 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute fürs neue Jahr!


----------



## Curtado (31. Dezember 2010)

....und ich war gerade eine Runde fahren.
Euch allen ein gesundes 2011!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (31. Dezember 2010)

Guten Rutsch ins Neu Jahr 2011 auch von meiner Seite.
Und bleibt Gsund und Munter


----------



## andi1969 (31. Dezember 2010)

Resümee 2010.....*

gefahren 1683 KM....Höhe 31.732 HM....Zeit auf der Kiste 122:34 Stunden.
Bodenproben einige zu viele meinerseits






Einiges hatten wir geplant und manches nicht verwirklicht ..... 






Aber wir geloben Besserung für 2011 






Einen Unterwegs verloren und wieder zurückbekommen.(gell Sven)....einen dazubekommen und wieder wegziehen lassen.......
Der Garda wurde ordentlich vom Rest der Bande gerockt.......
Zwei Andi´s haben viel zu diskutieren......auch 2011
Technisch wurde aufgerüstet.......auch von dem der nie so was mit viel Federweg fahren würde...... und die Materialschlacht geht in Runde 2011 weiter ...
Die Übernahme durch LV wurde erfolgreich verhindert......

Eurobike war wie Kinder im Bonbonladen.......






Alles im allem wollte ich keinen missen  von dem Haufen.....und deshalb ......

Einen guten Rutsch in 2011 an alle und mit den Worten von O. Osbourne...

**** You ALL.....:*


----------



## votecoli (31. Dezember 2010)

Oh Gott, schnief, ich muß mir ne Träne verdrücken, schnief

Danke Andi, haste toll geschriebendem ist nix hinzuzufügen

Einen tollen Start ins neue Jahr ihr 
Saicher...


----------



## burn23 (31. Dezember 2010)

Echt geil alles zusammengestellt Andi, Respekt 

Gut das es so Typen wie dich (und natürlich die anderen auch) gibt


----------



## cubelix (31. Dezember 2010)

Schöne Jahresrückblick Andi 


dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


http://www.smilies.4-user.de


----------



## iTom (1. Januar 2011)

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich um 16.30Uhr an Silvester noch jemand unterwegs treffe, aber Andi scheint noch nicht so richtig ausgelastet gewesen zu sein 
@Andi
Wie lange warst Du noch unterwegs? Ich bin um viertel nach 5 daheim eingetrudelt. Hab noch schöne Silvestersouveniere mitgebracht...zwischen den Stollen... dem Duft nach ne Menge Hundeschei$$e 
Und das Zeug war auch noch schön festgefroren...zum Glück ist es im Auto nicht aufgetaut


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (1. Januar 2011)

iTom schrieb:


> Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich um 16.30Uhr an Silvester noch jemand unterwegs treffe, aber Andi scheint noch nicht so richtig ausgelastet gewesen zu sein
> @Andi
> Wie lange warst Du noch unterwegs? Ich bin um viertel nach 5 daheim eingetrudelt. Hab noch schöne Silvestersouveniere mitgebracht...zwischen den Stollen... dem Duft nach ne Menge Hundeschei$$e
> Und das Zeug war auch noch schön festgefroren...zum Glück ist es im Auto nicht aufgetaut


 
Was heißt schon Ausgelastet
Der Tag hat 24Std. und die Nacht gibt's auch noch
Habe unterwegs noch nen Biker getroffen und war um 17:45 zu Haus


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (1. Januar 2011)

Ist jemand an einer Ausfahrt Morgen intressiert 
Oli und ich brauchen Auslauf 
14:00 Kaserne


----------



## Ghosthunter (1. Januar 2011)

Alles Gute auch von meiner Seite. Bin am nächsten Wochenende warscheinlich Zuhause. Nur um schon mal vor zu fühlen . Bis dann Jungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (1. Januar 2011)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Ist jemand an einer Ausfahrt Morgen intressiert
> Oli und ich brauchen Auslauf
> 14:00 Kaserne



Joa warum denn net...


----------



## cubelix (1. Januar 2011)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Ist jemand an einer Ausfahrt Morgen intressiert
> Oli und ich brauchen Auslauf
> 14:00 Kaserne




Erste Ausfahrt 2011 ich komme.


----------



## burn23 (1. Januar 2011)

Könnten wir morgen auch früher fahren? Ich hätte um funf ein Termin, gegen 12 wär mir lieber.


----------



## cubelix (2. Januar 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Könnten wir morgen auch früher fahren? Ich hätte um funf ein Termin, gegen 12 wär mir lieber.



Mir ist im Prinzip Wurst wanns losgeht


----------



## burn23 (2. Januar 2011)

Ich lass es mal lieber mit Fahren heut, wird mir alles zu knapp.


----------



## cubelix (2. Januar 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Ich lass es mal lieber mit Fahren heut, wird mir alles zu knapp.




Dann nächste Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (2. Januar 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Mir ist im Prinzip Wurst wanns losgeht


 
Von mir aus gehts auch früher


----------



## Reese23 (2. Januar 2011)

Ich kann heute leider nicht... wir haben Besuch noch bis morgen!


----------



## cubelix (2. Januar 2011)

@ Andi

Achtung 13:00 an der Feldscheune treffen mit Oli

13:15 Kaserne

So long


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (2. Januar 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> @ Andi
> 
> Achtung 13:00 an der Feldscheune treffen mit Oli
> 
> ...


----------



## votecoli (2. Januar 2011)

Yeah....Babie...


----------



## burn23 (2. Januar 2011)

So, hab mich mal drangemacht meine KS-Stütze zu entfärben:






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## andi1969 (2. Januar 2011)

*Hab mal mein W-Geschenk getestet....Endergebniss hält warm






Schnee *******.... zu nass und fest.Hat keine Laune gemacht*


----------



## cubelix (2. Januar 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Hab mal mein W-Geschenk getestet....Endergebniss hält warm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast recht waren bescheidene Bedingungen heut:kotz:

Bist wieder gsund?.


----------



## andi1969 (2. Januar 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Hast recht waren bescheidene Bedingungen heut:kotz:
> 
> Bist wieder gsund?.



*Beschi....ist gar kein Ausdruck, war letzers Jahr irgendwie besser vom Schnee ....

Ich hoffs mal..... nach Antibiotika Bomben sollte nix mehr da sein.*


----------



## iTom (2. Januar 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Beschi....ist gar kein Ausdruck, war letzers Jahr irgendwie besser vom Schnee ....
> 
> Ich hoffs mal..... nach Antibiotika Bomben sollte nix mehr da sein.*



Diese Woche sollte der Schnee wieder recht gut zu fahren sein, frostige Nächte, kein erneuter Schneefall.  Die festgefahrenen Spuren auf den Waldautobahnen dürften ausserdem noch recht gut sein. 
Mal schauen ob ich es schaffe mal wieder ne Runde mitzufahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (2. Januar 2011)

iTom schrieb:


> Diese Woche sollte der Schnee wieder recht gut zu fahren sein, frostige Nächte, kein erneuter Schneefall.  Die festgefahrenen Spuren auf den Waldautobahnen dürften ausserdem noch recht gut sein.
> Mal schauen ob ich es schaffe mal wieder ne Runde mitzufahren.



*Ne Tom waren se nicht....fest ja aber auch rutschig ohne Ende und wennd in den tieferen Schnee gfahren bist ,stands auf der Stelle.
War ned so dolle heut....*


----------



## votecoli (3. Januar 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Beschi....ist gar kein Ausdruck, war letzers Jahr irgendwie besser vom Schnee ....*
> 
> *Ich hoffs mal..... nach Antibiotika Bomben sollte nix mehr da sein.*


 

Ha dann hädsch jo a mit uns Fahre kenne...

Mitm Schnee gewe da absolut rechd. Daugd ma dies Johr gar ned


----------



## speedygonzales (3. Januar 2011)

iTom schrieb:


> Diese Woche sollte der Schnee wieder recht gut zu fahren sein, frostige Nächte, kein erneuter Schneefall.  Die festgefahrenen Spuren auf den Waldautobahnen dürften ausserdem noch recht gut sein.



ab Donnerstag  bis Sonntag Regenwetter und bis zu +8 Grad.. der Schnee dürfte ziemlich schnell  weg tauen.


----------



## votecoli (3. Januar 2011)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> buenas noches señores! weckt mich wieder auf wenn es wieder menschenwürdige Temperaturen gibt..


 

Hat dich jemand versehentlich geweckt??? Leg dich wieder hin!


----------



## andi1969 (3. Januar 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ha dann hädsch jo a mit uns Fahre kenne...
> 
> Mitm Schnee gewe da absolut rechd. Daugd ma dies Johr gar ned



*Ach nee Olli , ich hätt euch nur aufgehalten.....seid ja bestimmt zum SaBu gefahren.*


----------



## votecoli (3. Januar 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Ach nee Olli , ich hätt euch nur aufgehalten.....seid ja bestimmt zum SaBu gefahren.*


 
Neeee, falsch! War nur n kurzer AusflugMoje däde ma Fahre awer eher Dagsiwer un wider ins Umfeld!


----------



## cubelix (3. Januar 2011)

Und wann gehts Morgen los?.


----------



## votecoli (3. Januar 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Und wann gehts Morgen los?.


 

Start moje  um 11.00 Uhr an der Kaserene! Geplant irgendwie ins Flachland mit Rast


----------



## Reese23 (3. Januar 2011)

11 kann ich leider noch net... ich fahr dann sPäter allein meine Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (3. Januar 2011)

Reese23 schrieb:


> 11 kann ich leider noch net... ich fahr dann sPäter allein meine Runde.



Wenns Wetter am Mittwoch noch passt würde ich evtl. noch ein Nightride mache bevor der Piss losgeht.

Wer Noch?.


----------



## votecoli (3. Januar 2011)

*DIE REGIERUNG GIBT EM SPECKLE FREI . . . . Sonst halt´s der rest der Famílie eh ned aus *


----------



## burn23 (3. Januar 2011)

So früh? Wie wärs mit Mittwoch zum SaBu? Wetter soll ja geil werden.


----------



## Reese23 (3. Januar 2011)

Björn, Bock auf ne kleine Heimrunde morgen Nachmittag???


----------



## burn23 (3. Januar 2011)

Ich kenn da ein paar Trails  Jo warum denn net!


----------



## Reese23 (3. Januar 2011)

Oh, da bin ich mol gspannt... Ich Ruf dich morgen an wenn ich von Mannheim zurück fahre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (3. Januar 2011)

Alles klar, bis denne


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (4. Januar 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Wenns Wetter am Mittwoch noch passt würde ich evtl. noch ein Nightride mache bevor der Piss losgeht.
> 
> Wer Noch?.


 
*Ich, wenn's Wetter noch hält *

*18:00 Kaserne*


----------



## cubelix (4. Januar 2011)

Wetter soll halten 

18:00 Kaserne wenn ich vor lauter Holzspalten noch laufen kann


----------



## cubelix (4. Januar 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Ich kenn da ein paar Trails  Jo warum denn net!



Da werde ich aber Neugierig 

geht da was am Deich


----------



## votecoli (4. Januar 2011)

Isch kumm a.....


----------



## burn23 (4. Januar 2011)

ick komm och


----------



## Reese23 (4. Januar 2011)

Bei mir ist noch unsicher... meld mich morgen dazu.

Wie sind die Trails in Bruchsal? Hoffentlich ist nicht alles so vereist wie im Flachland.


----------



## Reese23 (4. Januar 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Da werde ich aber Neugierig
> 
> geht da was am Deich



und wie... 120 HM über drei Brücken!!! 





Dafür aber ein 34er Schnitt!


----------



## cubelix (4. Januar 2011)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist noch unsicher... meld mich morgen dazu.
> 
> Wie sind die Trails in Bruchsal? Hoffentlich ist nicht alles so vereist wie im Flachland.




Ging eigentlich recht gut heute 
Uffbasse musst halt immer und überall Eis ist hier auch keine Mangelware 
Höhenmeter auf den Trails kosten jede Menge Körner 
aber Gratis gibt es Eisbrecherfeeling so wie des Knackt und knistert


----------



## Reese23 (5. Januar 2011)

Wäre auch am Start heute... allerdings müsste mich wenns geht Burn mitnehmen da ich die Karre voll hab.

Björn, hast meine SMS bekommen... klappt des???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (6. Januar 2011)

So Jungs hier der Link zum Superstarshop:

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/index.php

Antwort habe ich leider noch keine bezüglich Versand bekommen.


----------



## burn23 (6. Januar 2011)

Hab eben ne Nachricht von Superstar bekommen, dass 2 LRS zusammen 18 Pfund (21,50â¬) Versand nach D kostet.

Wer etwas will einfach bei mir melden.


----------



## Ghosthunter (7. Januar 2011)

Also wenn ich bin scharf auf den Vorbau vom Aussehen her aber ob der was taugt weiß ich nicht.


----------



## votecoli (7. Januar 2011)

Michi, was macht mei Lämpsche...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Januar 2011)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Also wenn ich bin scharf auf den Vorbau vom Aussehen her aber ob der was taugt weiß ich nicht.



Welcher Vorbau?


----------



## burn23 (8. Januar 2011)

Morgen Biken!? 13.00 Uhr!?


----------



## Reese23 (8. Januar 2011)

war heute 3 Stunden und 73 km bei geilstem Frühlingswetter unterwegs... morgen mach ich frei. 

@burn... hab dir sms geschickt, meld dich mal wenn Zeit hast.


----------



## Ghosthunter (8. Januar 2011)

Hi Oli,

liegt hier verpackt, sauber und geladen.... schick es am Montag ab . Bin bissle im Stress zur Zeit und momentan auch wenig daheim.

Zwecks Vorbau ich meinte den von der Seite die Björn vorgeschlagen hat, aber leider gibts den nur für 31,8mm Klemmung. 

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=67&products_id=416 

Ich finde halt die Kombination aus Rot und Schwarz geiilloo.

Mim bike morgen wäre schön aber ich bin leider bissle verschnupft. Vielleicht nächstes Wochende


----------



## cubelix (8. Januar 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Morgen Biken!? 13.00 Uhr!?




Wenns Wetter passt!.

Schauen ma mal wie es Morgen aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (8. Januar 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Wenns Wetter passt!.
> 
> Schauen ma mal wie es Morgen aussieht.



*CC Pussy Runde Schweizer Messer testen......*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Januar 2011)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=67&products_id=416
> 
> Ich finde halt die Kombination aus Rot und Schwarz geiilloo.



Leicht. Ob der für Lenker 700+ freigegeben ist?


----------



## cubelix (9. Januar 2011)

Werd heut nicht fahren 

Regen soll am Nachmittag noch zunehmen.


----------



## burn23 (9. Januar 2011)

Ja sieht jetzt net so rosig aus. Dann sieht man sich nächste Woche


----------



## andi1969 (9. Januar 2011)

Blödes Wetter......


----------



## Reese23 (9. Januar 2011)

boa, was bin ich froh gestern gefahren zu sein... so ein Pisswetter. 

Aber mal was anderes... ich würde für unseren Juni-Ausflug mal noch einen weiteren Kandidaten in die Runde werfen. Der eine oder andere hat sicher schon die neuen Bike und den Artikel über den Monte Grappa gesehen... das hört sich echt nicht schlecht an und in der Ecke ist definitiv kein Schnee mehr im Juni.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreeGhostRider (10. Januar 2011)

Tag die Herren,

erstmal allen ein gutes neues Jahr 2011!!!! (auch wenn es etwas spät kommt - hatte aber über Weihnachten einen Umzug an der Backe)

An alle erfahrenen DX-Leuchten-Besteller-Spezialisten;-): Habe am 26.11.10 eine Versandbestätigung bekommen und bis heute nichts mehr davon gehört. Ist so eine Zeitspanne normal bei dem Lieferant?

Grüße


----------



## Reese23 (10. Januar 2011)

FreeGhostRider schrieb:


> Tag die Herren,
> 
> erstmal allen ein gutes neues Jahr 2011!!!! (auch wenn es etwas spät kommt - hatte aber über Weihnachten einen Umzug an der Backe)
> 
> ...



Ja. Fracht und Zoll dauert etwa 4 - 6 Wochen... zumindest bei mir!


----------



## FreeGhostRider (10. Januar 2011)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Ja. Fracht und Zoll dauert etwa 4 - 6 Wochen... zumindest bei mir!


 
Und der Zoll meldet sich dann gegebenenfalls bei mir?


----------



## Reese23 (10. Januar 2011)

Jupp, du bekommst Post vom Zollamt... da musst dann hin mit Rechnung und Zahlungsbeleg (Ausdruck von Paypal oder so), dann zahlst deine Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und das wars.


----------



## FreeGhostRider (10. Januar 2011)

Hört sich ja einfach an. 

Vielen Dank für die Info....


----------



## cubelix (11. Januar 2011)

Wer könnte sich mit einem Wochenendpfalzausflug anfreunden
laut Pfalzforum ist alles Schneefrei und Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden
mit 10-12 Grad.


Liste für First Pfalztrip 2011:

-Karsten


----------



## burn23 (11. Januar 2011)

Lustig, dasselbe hab ich mir heut auch überlegt. Hab mich mal erkundigt, die Hütten müssten alle offen sein 

Wär generell mit am Start


----------



## cubelix (11. Januar 2011)

Liste für First Pfalztrip 2011:

-Karsten 		
-Björn


----------



## burn23 (11. Januar 2011)

Mir wäre samstags in die Pfalz am liebsten...


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (11. Januar 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Mir wäre samstags in die Pfalz am liebsten...


 

Hey hast Du nichts zu arbeiten
Ich wäre am So dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (11. Januar 2011)

Also ich plädiere auch mal für Sonntag...


----------



## cubelix (11. Januar 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Mir wäre samstags in die Pfalz am liebsten...




Darf ich Dich verbessern Du meintest doch bestimmt " Sonntag wäre mir lieber"


----------



## Reese23 (11. Januar 2011)

Mh, Bock auf Pfalz ja aber bei mir auch eher Samstags...


----------



## votecoli (11. Januar 2011)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Hey hast Du nichts zu arbeiten
> Ich wäre am So dabei


 

Kein Haus, kein Hof.....


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (11. Januar 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Kein Haus, kein Hof.....


 

Nix Frau, nix Kind, nix Hund, nix Holz


----------



## votecoli (11. Januar 2011)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Nix Frau, nix Kind, nix Hund, nix Holz


----------



## Reese23 (11. Januar 2011)

So habt ihrs gwollt so habt ihrs kriegt...

HOLZ??? Hättsch en gscheide Offe gekaaft!


----------



## burn23 (11. Januar 2011)

Ne Andi, hab mal ausnahmsweise nix zu schaffen 

Am Samstag bin ich auf nem 30ger eingeladen, den Rest könnt ihr euch denken was dann sonntags mit mir los ist


----------



## votecoli (11. Januar 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Ne Andi, hab mal ausnahmsweise nix zu schaffen
> 
> Am Samstag bin ich auf nem 30ger eingeladen, den Rest könnt ihr euch denken was dann sonntags mit mir los ist


 

Selbstbeherrschung..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (11. Januar 2011)

Der Wille ist stark aber das Fleisch ist schwach (oder so ähnlich )


----------



## cubelix (12. Januar 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Der Wille ist stark aber das Fleisch ist schwach (oder so ähnlich )




Ich muß Dich schon wieder verbessern 

Der Spruch geht so:

Wer Saufen und Feier kann bis in die Puppen 
kann auch am So. in die Frühmesse 

(würde mein alter Herr sagen)


----------



## votecoli (12. Januar 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Ich muß Dich schon wieder verbessern
> 
> Der Spruch geht so:
> 
> ...


 
Genau so ischsss....Auf Björn, du bisch stark


----------



## Reese23 (12. Januar 2011)

.


----------



## burn23 (12. Januar 2011)

So wie ich die Sache sehe ist heut nix mit Fahren, rischtisch?


----------



## Reese23 (12. Januar 2011)

Mir ischs zu feucht... ich geh studionieren! :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (12. Januar 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> So wie ich die Sache sehe ist heut nix mit Fahren, rischtisch?




Ne Du 

Ischt richtig Bähhhh drausen 


@ Björn Sven

Wenn ihr lieber am Sa. in die Pfalz wollt weil es euch besser rein passt. macht das  
Wünsch euch viel Spaß

Könnt dann schonmal den Schneebruch wegräumen das die Herren bei dehnen die grauen Haare schon durchkommen am So. frei fahrt haben.


----------



## votecoli (12. Januar 2011)




----------



## burn23 (12. Januar 2011)

Wird so hinauslaufen Karsten, ich spann schonmal ne Räumschaufel vors Bike 

Sonntag soll ja das Wetter echt bombe werden


----------



## andi1969 (12. Januar 2011)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Mir ischs zu feucht... ich geh studionieren! :



*Dann geh ich in den Keller basteln....sch....Wetteraber echt....*


----------



## Ghosthunter (14. Januar 2011)

2 Tache keine Einträge was ist den los Jungs...  Bin am Wochend daheim und würde gern nicht in die Pfalz fahrn^^. Falls jemand langeweile hat bitte melden . Bevor mei Bike verstaubt ist.

@Oli haste deine Lampe bekommen ?


----------



## votecoli (14. Januar 2011)

Juup, isch orkomme!


----------



## andi1969 (14. Januar 2011)

*So offizieller Vorstellungtermin..... isch hann mir da was im Keller gebastelt ....*


----------



## Ghosthunter (14. Januar 2011)

Nice da willste doch bestimmt gleich mal eine Testfahrt machen oder ?


----------



## burn23 (14. Januar 2011)

Schick Andi. Was ist denn das für ein Rahmen? Ich kann nur "Soviet" lesen...


----------



## cubelix (14. Januar 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *So offizieller Vorstellungtermin..... isch hann mir da was im Keller gebastelt ....*





Jo Andi 

Sau es gleich mal richtig ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (14. Januar 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Schick Andi. Was ist denn das für ein Rahmen? Ich kann nur "Soviet" lesen...




Das heißt Solid Björn 

Ja Ja der Alcohohl macht blind


----------



## burn23 (15. Januar 2011)

Sodele, sind vom Pfalztrip wieder daheim, war echt gut zu Fahren, waren nur einige Stellen an denen es siffig war, dafür hätte man dort meinen können es zieht jemand die Bremse.

Was meinen DHX betrifft bin ich echt zufrieden, läuft erste Sahne das Teil  Versteh irgendwie net warum der immer so schlechtgeredet wird  

Meine Felgen, die ich bei Superstar bestellt hab hielten auch und sehen dazu noch Affengeil aus  (Farbe FOX-Blau, aber original )

Originalton von einer Bikerin: "Och Gott sehe die schee aus" 

So denn, ich wünsch dem Sonntagstrupp morgen nen schönen Ritt und Hals und Beinbruch! Ach ja, nehmt euch net zuviel vor, wir waren heut gute 30km und in etwa 1000hm unterwegs, das reicht (mir zumindest) für den Anfang


----------



## Reese23 (15. Januar 2011)

ZUSTIMM 

Björn zieht mit seinen neuen geilen Pornofelgen absofort die Frauen an... also stellt euch ein auf weiblichen Zuwachs in der Gruppe und putzt eure Räder.   

Pfalz an sich war wie immer geil und die Trails relativ trocken... der Siff geht echt, euch also gutes Gelingen morgen und viel Spaß!!!


----------



## cubelix (15. Januar 2011)

Danke fürs Feedback Männer 

Und a Bild von deinen Pornofelgen hätsch schon posten können 

Du Frauenversteher


----------



## burn23 (15. Januar 2011)

es war awwa schun dunggl


----------



## cubelix (16. Januar 2011)

Super Tag heut Jungs 













I die Pfälzertrails


----------



## burn23 (16. Januar 2011)

Änd ei tuu


----------



## andi1969 (16. Januar 2011)

*Sau geiles Wetter- Sauerstoffmangel-Testride Nr.2 und Fix und Foxi und happy Kirsch...hab mich auch rausgetraut bei dem geilen Wetter....


Und nein ich hätts ned in der Pfalz gepackt, spätestens auf dem Weinbiet hättet Ihr mich im Leichenwagen Heimgeschickt.

So und nu Butter bei die Fische






Das Rädsche is nur geil.....bergauf gut und willig (vor allem steigt nicht hoch), runter liegt wie ein Brett , wuselig in kurfigen Trails  Gabel funzt besser und harmoniert wunderbar mit dem Dämpfer ( muss wohl am Lenkwinkel liegen )
Irgendwie sitz ich im Bike und nicht auf dem Bike....
Bin sehr zufrieden damit.....*


----------



## votecoli (16. Januar 2011)

Geile Tour...A wenn die letschde Trails schlecht ware..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (16. Januar 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Geile Tour...A wenn die letschde Trails schlecht ware..



*..nass und matschig???*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. Januar 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Geile Tour...A wenn die letschde Trails schlecht ware..



Wo genau seid ihr rumgekurvt?


----------



## votecoli (16. Januar 2011)

Boden war eigentlich echt gut und unproblematisch!
Große Runde am Gebiet Kalmit und dann noch rüber ins Weinbiet! Tour gibts morgen bei GPS- Tour-Info


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. Januar 2011)

Von der Kalmit noch rüber aufs Weinbiet? Respekt. Da habt Ihr ganz schön KMs und HMs runtergerissen.


----------



## andi1969 (16. Januar 2011)

*Ach noch was ...Aktuelle Baumwarnung.......*

Einer liegt auf der Mittleren Linie vom Bermuda Dreieck 

Ein Zweiter auf dem Wildsautrail am Ende

Ein Dritter auf der Trail vom Big Hole(Naturfreundehaus)


----------



## cubelix (16. Januar 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Ach noch was ...Aktuelle Baumwarnung.......*
> 
> Einer liegt auf der Mittleren Linie vom Bermuda Dreieck
> 
> ...




Des schreit nach BIG-BOY  

oder doch zu Dick  hoffe nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (16. Januar 2011)




----------



## andi1969 (16. Januar 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Des schreit nach BIG-BOY
> 
> oder doch zu Dick  hoffe nicht.



*Ne so Oberschenkel Stärke....noch mit der Hand zu machen....ach und die Rinne müsste auch Entastet werden.*


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (16. Januar 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Des schreit nach BIG-BOY
> 
> oder doch zu Dick  hoffe nicht.


 
Dann ist ja am Mi.wieder Trail pflegen angesagt

@Karsten&Oli: Die heutige Tour schreit nach baldiger Wiederholung


----------



## votecoli (17. Januar 2011)

So, die Tour von Gestern:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.72458.html


----------



## burn23 (18. Januar 2011)

Morgen 18.00 Uhr?


----------



## cubelix (18. Januar 2011)

Wenn s ned grad pisst 

bin ich da!.


----------



## Reese23 (18. Januar 2011)

Nein Danke!


----------



## votecoli (18. Januar 2011)

Gugge ma mol wasz Wedda machhd! Vielleicht s Schweizer Messer däschde...


----------



## burn23 (18. Januar 2011)

Hmmm, so wie´s aussieht wirds donnerstags besser mit dem Wetter. Sollen wir doch net lieber da fahren?


----------



## cubelix (18. Januar 2011)

Meine Wetterstation sagt das es Morgen abend trocken sein soll 

und am Do. Schneeregen

Mache ma kurzfristig aus morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (19. Januar 2011)

Fahren offiziell auf Donnerstag 18.00 Uhr verschoben (Grundlagenausdauer)


----------



## andi1969 (19. Januar 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Fahren offiziell auf Donnerstag 18.00 Uhr verschoben (Grundlagenausdauer)



*OHHHCCC Mennoooodööfliches Wetter*


----------



## iTom (19. Januar 2011)

Jucheeee, mein Rheuma ist weg. 

Habe mir heute eine Fango-Packung gegönnt. War schön schlammig.

Schlagraum ohne Ende, aber soweit einigermaßen gut fahrbar. Am Wildsautrail wollte ich den Stamm durchbeißen, hatte aber nicht meine Haftcreme dabei. Hab ihn dann einfach für Euch liegen lassen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. Januar 2011)

iTom schrieb:


> Schlagraum ohne Ende, aber soweit einigermaßen gut fahrbar. Am Wildsautrail wollte ich den Stamm durchbeißen, hatte aber nicht meine Haftcreme dabei. Hab ihn dann einfach für Euch liegen lassen



Du bist ja ein richtiger Ironiker. Wenn ich meine Remote-Teleskop-Stütze eingebaut hab (ohne trau ich mich in Bruchsal nicht mehr auf die Trails), meld ich mich mal bei Dir, zwecks Sonntags morgens 7 Uhr Runde.


----------



## iTom (19. Januar 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Du bist ja ein richtiger Ironiker. Wenn ich meine Remote-Teleskop-Stütze eingebaut hab (ohne trau ich mich in Bruchsal nicht mehr auf die Trails), meld ich mich mal bei Dir, zwecks Sonntags morgens 7 Uhr Runde.



Das hast Du mich aber gerade richtig getoppt Du und 7Uhr...
Eintrag ins Guinessbuch - pleng


----------



## Ghosthunter (21. Januar 2011)

Für alle die es interressiert.... 

Wir haben jetzt ne Wohnung in Neustadt gefunden. Ist fast zu geil da zum biken . Ab 1.3. könne mer dann rein


----------



## cubelix (21. Januar 2011)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Für alle die es interressiert....
> 
> Wir haben jetzt ne Wohnung in Neustadt gefunden. Ist fast zu geil da zum biken . Ab 1.3. könne mer dann rein





 

Du hasts Gut


----------



## Ghosthunter (21. Januar 2011)

Jo läuft ganz gut.... soweit  Job ist auch alles prima. Nur biken vernachlässige ich halt bissle. 

@Carsten dank dir zwecks Vorbau. Wollt halt gern was mit bissle Blink-Blink im elox rot vielleicht oder so da gibts ja leider nix von syntace. Gäbs noch ne andere Marke die eventuell vergleichbar wäre. FSA etc. ?


----------



## cubelix (21. Januar 2011)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Jo läuft ganz gut.... soweit  Job ist auch alles prima. Nur biken vernachlässige ich halt bissle.
> 
> @Carsten dank dir zwecks Vorbau. Wollt halt gern was mit bissle Blink-Blink im elox rot vielleicht oder so da gibts ja leider nix von syntace. Gäbs noch ne andere Marke die eventuell vergleichbar wäre. FSA etc. ?





Wenn DU bei bekannten Marken bleibst machts bestimmt nichts verkehrt.
Schau mal bei Bikemailorder rein die haben viel auswahl mit Blink Blink


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (21. Januar 2011)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Jo läuft ganz gut.... soweit  Job ist auch alles prima. Nur biken vernachlässige ich halt bissle.
> 
> @Carsten dank dir zwecks Vorbau. Wollt halt gern was mit bissle Blink-Blink im elox rot vielleicht oder so da gibts ja leider nix von syntace. Gäbs noch ne andere Marke die eventuell vergleichbar wäre. FSA etc. ?



*Kaum in der Pfalz wird er dick und fett......

Von FSA gibt auch nichts in rot......welche Länge brauchst denn????*


----------



## Eike. (21. Januar 2011)

Uaaaaah, Weinbiet und Hohe Loog als Hausberge - wie geil ist das denn?


----------



## burn23 (21. Januar 2011)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Für alle die es interressiert....
> 
> Wir haben jetzt ne Wohnung in Neustadt gefunden. Ist fast zu geil da zum biken . Ab 1.3. könne mer dann rein



Ich schließ mich dem Karsten an 

Hast dus gut


----------



## cubelix (22. Januar 2011)

Sonntagstour 

Wie siehts aus Hausrunde  oder evtl. Ausserhausrunde evtl. HD.

Wer,Wann,Wo?


----------



## burn23 (22. Januar 2011)

Ja ich hier *handheb* morgen gern. HD von mir aus gerne. Wann egal.


----------



## andi1969 (22. Januar 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Ja ich hier *handheb* morgen gern. HD von mir aus gerne. Wann egal.


*
Björn ich bring Dich zum Tierdoc, mit HD ist nicht zu spassen.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosthunter (22. Januar 2011)

Hätte so an 65-70mm gedacht... 

Also alle die vor Neid platzen weil ich jetzt bissle am Berg wohn dürft mich ruhhig am Weekend besuchen kommen. Und ich poste natürlich immer schön Bilder


----------



## andi1969 (22. Januar 2011)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Hätte so an 65-70mm gedacht...
> 
> Also alle die vor Neid platzen weil ich jetzt bissle am Berg wohn dürft mich ruhhig am Weekend besuchen kommen. Und ich poste natürlich immer schön Bilder



*Ich gnubbel mal die Kataloge durch.....was es so gibt.

Ne neidisch deswegen...pffff ich kann ja wieder heimfahren und mich drauf freuen. Aber Du hast das jeden Tag.......wird doch bestimmt langweilig mit der Zeit.*


----------



## Ghosthunter (22. Januar 2011)

Als nächstes mus ich dann warscheinlich in die Alpen ziehen... Wie ein Junky der immer mehr braucht.  

Falls jemand von euren Bekannten ne Wohnung sucht gell ich hab ne schöne zuvergeben. 70m² Dachgeschoss. Mit biken wird bei mir leider morgen nix. Mei Frau sitzt scho auf heißen Kohlen wegen packen und so... Wie ich Umzug hass.


----------



## andi1969 (22. Januar 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Sonntagstour
> 
> Wie siehts aus Hausrunde  oder evtl. Ausserhausrunde evtl. HD.
> 
> Wer,Wann,Wo?



*.........Uhrzeit die Dame*


----------



## burn23 (22. Januar 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *
> Björn ich bring Dich zum Tierdoc, mit HD ist nicht zu spassen.*



ich nur verstehe "Bahnhof" 

Bist morgen dabei Andi?


----------



## andi1969 (22. Januar 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> ich nur verstehe "Bahnhof"
> 
> Bist morgen dabei Andi?




HD ist eine Hüfterkrankung bei Hunden Ja Bin dabei jeh nach Uhrzeit morgen........


----------



## votecoli (22. Januar 2011)

So, heut wars soweit! Die AM Mode für 2011 is raus....und was soll ich sagendas schweizer Taschenmessen is geniaalll







Natürlich musste das Coming Out ausführlich getestet werden. Was angesichts diesen genialen Wetters heut kein Problem war:











Nach einigen Kilometern wurde endlich die Futterstation erreicht...






...beim Gipfelkreuz des Mount Mc King in Pforzheim...






Bil konnte einfach nicht genug kriegen....






...aber schließlich erreichten wir doch noch rechtzeitig den "Eichelberg"!






Wär den Aussichtspavillion findet griegd nen Lollie..

Achja, 72km und 1100hm, nur so fürs Protokoll...


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (22. Januar 2011)

Die AM Mode 



...beim Gipfelkreuz des Mount Mc King in Pforzheim...












Achja, 72km und 1100hm, nur so fürs Protokoll...


[/quote]




Schönes Bild am Gipfelkreuz
Bei der Heimfahrt hab ich mich tatsächlich verfahren78Km/1310Hm
Aber ich muß ja auch meine Konditionsdefizite in den Griff bekommen


----------



## cubelix (22. Januar 2011)

@ Oli Andi

Wo habt ihr euch wieder rumgetrieben  das man des Schild findet


----------



## cubelix (22. Januar 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *.........Uhrzeit die Dame*




Währe die Dame um 11:00 ansprechbar und willig um in Brusel zu erscheinen.

@ Björn

Gib mir mal eine Straße und Ort für den Treffpunkt um 11:45.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (22. Januar 2011)

Irgendwo zwischen Brusel und Pforze...du weisch jo...Orientierungslegastheniker..


----------



## cubelix (22. Januar 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Irgendwo zwischen Brusel und Pforze...du weisch jo...Orientierungslegastheniker..




Ahhh

Do wo de Andi schon mit dem PUKY rumgfahre ischt.


----------



## burn23 (22. Januar 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Währe die Dame um 11:00 ansprechbar und willig um in Brusel zu erscheinen.
> 
> @ Björn
> 
> Gib mir mal eine Straße und Ort für den Treffpunkt um 11:45.



Dann treffen wir uns am besten am Burger King wenn ihr nach hd reinfaehrt. Wenn Net fönen wir morgen nochmal


----------



## andi1969 (23. Januar 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Währe die Dame um 11:00 ansprechbar und willig um in Brusel zu erscheinen.
> 
> @ Björn
> 
> Gib mir mal eine Straße und Ort für den Treffpunkt um 11:45.



*Gut dann raff ich die Röcke und komm geschwind......bis um 11.*


----------



## cubelix (23. Januar 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Dann treffen wir uns am besten am Burger King wenn ihr nach hd reinfaehrt. Wenn Net fönen wir morgen nochmal



Angesichts der schmalen Temperaturen -4.5  und der Waschküchensicht bin ich von einer Hausrunde 
auch nicht abgeneigt mit bekannten Einkehrmoeglichkeit


----------



## cubelix (23. Januar 2011)

Nach tel. Rücksprache mit Björn Treffen wir uns um 11:30 an der Kaserne 

HD ist auf + Grade verschoben 
und es ist doch noch Winter


----------



## andi1969 (23. Januar 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> nach tel. Rücksprache mit björn treffen wir uns um 11:30 an der kaserne
> 
> hd ist auf + grade verschoben
> Und es ist doch noch winter



Ok


----------



## votecoli (23. Januar 2011)

Warmduscher..duck und weg...


----------



## andi1969 (23. Januar 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Warmduscher..duck und weg...



*MC Dooofhocker*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (23. Januar 2011)

Was fährt ihr den? Luschd hätte scho...


----------



## cubelix (23. Januar 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Was fährt ihr den? Luschd hätte scho...



Do a bissel hoch und da a bissel runner und dort a bissel Ufwärme


----------



## votecoli (23. Januar 2011)

Mach heut lieber Familienpflege....


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (23. Januar 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Ahhh
> 
> Do wo de Andi schon mit dem PUKY rumgfahre ischt.


 
*Du weißt doch wo Bil ist, ist auch ein Weg (und äh Bergsche oder 2...3...)*


----------



## votecoli (24. Januar 2011)

Ich beantrage mal offiziell Fahren am Donnerstag...


http://www.wetter.de/wettervorhersage/49-6617-14-tage/wetter-bruchsal.html


----------



## Reese23 (24. Januar 2011)

Moin Jungs,

hoffe ihr hattet auch so ein geiles Wochenende wie ich... hier zwei kurze Impressionen vom Handy aus 2950 m. Bessere Bilder kommen später noch.










Ist übrigens in Nauders am Reschenpass... für mich seit diesem Wochenende  klar definiertes Bike-Ziel in der 2011er Sommersaison!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (24. Januar 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ich beantrage mal offiziell Fahren am Donnerstag...
> 
> 
> http://www.wetter.de/wettervorhersage/49-6617-14-tage/wetter-bruchsal.html




Bin Dabei


----------



## cubelix (24. Januar 2011)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> hoffe ihr hattet auch so ein geiles Wochenende wie ich... hier zwei kurze Impressionen vom Handy aus 2950 m. Bessere Bilder kommen später noch.
> 
> ...




Als alter Skifahrer werd ich bei den Bilder schon a bischen Neidisch 
Ja Bike-Ziele gibts wie Sand am Meer  aber leider ist die Saison so kurz und die Zeit (Frau,Kind,Arbeit,Hof,Holz......) der Faktor der die Ziele auf 2012,2013,2014,2015............. verschiebt.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. Januar 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> ...aber leider ist die Saison so kurz und die Zeit (Frau,Kind,Arbeit,Hof,Holz......) der Faktor der die Ziele auf 2012,2013,2014,2015............. verschiebt.



Wie wahr, wie wahr. Ich habe (vielleicht auch hatte) mal das Ziel, wenn die Kinder groß genug sind, eine Alpenüberquerung zu machen. Mittlerweile ist dieses Ziel leider nicht mehr modern. Das ist vielleicht eine Schei$$e.


----------



## Reese23 (24. Januar 2011)

Hier noch paar Bilder extra für den Ski-Hasen Karsten...


----------



## iTom (24. Januar 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wie wahr, wie wahr. Ich habe (vielleicht auch hatte) mal das Ziel, wenn die Kinder groß genug sind, eine Alpenüberquerung zu machen. Mittlerweile ist dieses Ziel leider nicht mehr modern. Das ist vielleicht eine Schei$$e.



 Geht doch mim Rollator auch


----------



## Reese23 (25. Januar 2011)

Captain Amerika war da und hat mir sein Bike gebracht...


----------



## matou (25. Januar 2011)

Uihh! Ich weiß, es ist nicht jedermanns Sache, aber ich werd gerade richtig wuschig! 

Was für eine RAL Nr hat denn das blau?


----------



## Reese23 (25. Januar 2011)

Ich weiß sogar wem seine Sache das ganz und gar nicht ist... aber pssst! 

Keine RAL Nr. das ist eloxiert.


----------



## Eike. (25. Januar 2011)

Rrrrrrr


----------



## andi1969 (25. Januar 2011)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Captain Amerika war da und hat mir sein Bike gebracht...



* Gut das Dein Blau dunkler ist ansonst hätt´s beim Night Ride Probleme gegeben.

Bin ja mal auf den Fertig Zustand gespannt

Ach noch was Sven selber schrauben macht mehr Spass *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (25. Januar 2011)

Bitte keine voreiligen Schlüsse... der Rahmen steht bei mir daheim im Wohnzimmer inkl aller anderen unverdauten Teilen... Schraube ihn also selber zusammen!


----------



## andi1969 (25. Januar 2011)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Bitte keine voreiligen Schlüsse... der Rahmen steht bei mir daheim im Wohnzimmer inkl aller anderen unverdauten Teilen... Schraube ihn also selber zusammen!



*Ja wie noch nicht fertig*


----------



## Reese23 (25. Januar 2011)

Kannsch gern kommen und schrauben helfen...


----------



## andi1969 (25. Januar 2011)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Kannsch gern kommen und schrauben helfen...



*Och da wir ja morgen nicht fahren......was fehlt denn noch an Werkzeuchs.
Ab wann .....*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Januar 2011)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Ich weiß sogar wem seine Sache das ganz und gar nicht ist... aber pssst!



Individualität macht eindeutig sympthatisch. 

Glückwunsch zum Rahmen. Kalle ist geil.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Januar 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> So, hab mich mal drangemacht meine KS-Stütze zu entfärben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie hast Du das gemacht?


----------



## Eike. (25. Januar 2011)

Ich würde auf den klassischen Rohreiniger tippen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Januar 2011)

THX. Hab vor mittlerweile über zwei Monaten ne Reverb bei BMO bestellt, die kommt allerdings nicht bei.

Da es jetzt ja langsam besser werden wird, mit dem Wetter will ich endlich mein Weihnachtsgeldselbstgeschenk haben. Jetzt überleg ich mir, die i950r zu holen. Mich stört allerdings der rote Ring. Wenn er blank wäre, würde mir das schon eher gefallen. Funktionieren soll die Stütze ja anscheinend, so viele wie die mittlerweile fahren.


----------



## burn23 (25. Januar 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wie hast Du das gemacht?



Genau mit Rohrreiniger in Pulverform. Am Besten ne alte (Glas-)Schüssel nehmen und rühren bis die Suppe rot wird. Danach mit dem Glitzi drüber und schon siehts  aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Januar 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Genau mit Rohrreiniger in Pulverform. Am Besten ne alte (Glas-)Schüssel nehmen und rühren bis die Suppe rot wird. Danach mit dem Glitzi drüber und schon siehts  aus



Wenn ich den Ring von der KS runterdrehe, fällt dann die Stütze einfach auseinander oder muss ich dann unten auch noch was lösen?  Hatte noch nie ne KS in der Hand, deshalb frag ich so blöd.


----------



## burn23 (26. Januar 2011)

Einfach unten die blaue Mutter abschrauben, oben die Überwurfmutter lösen und anschliessend die Stütze aus dem Rohr ziehen. Ist in etwa wie ne Federgabel aufgebaut. Den Hebel kannst du ganz easy mit einen Inbus-Schlüssel lösen.


----------



## cubelix (26. Januar 2011)

@ Sven

Sieht schon Super aus des Blau Elox 
Und des Wetter passt ja zum Schrauben bestens 
Da wünsche ich viel Spaß 
Und am Woende gibts schön Frost da wir das neue Bike ned mal dreckig
beim Stapellauf.


----------



## Reese23 (26. Januar 2011)

Seh ich auch so... hoffe ich packs bis dahin. Das Carbon von kuka.berlin ist leider noch nicht eingetroffen, daher ist der Bauvorschritt etwas eingebremst.


----------



## Reese23 (26. Januar 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> THX. Hab vor mittlerweile über zwei Monaten ne Reverb bei BMO bestellt, die kommt allerdings nicht bei.
> 
> Da es jetzt ja langsam besser werden wird, mit dem Wetter will ich endlich mein Weihnachtsgeldselbstgeschenk haben. Jetzt überleg ich mir, die i950r zu holen. Mich stört allerdings der rote Ring. Wenn er blank wäre, würde mir das schon eher gefallen. Funktionieren soll die Stütze ja anscheinend, so viele wie die mittlerweile fahren.



...und du bekommst die KS 950 um einiges günstiger als die Reverb. siehe GoCycle! 

Bin auch am überlegen den Ring an meiner KS "schwärzen" zu lassen... mal sehen wenns Nicolai fertig ist obs stört in rot.


----------



## Eike. (26. Januar 2011)

Gerade da passt das rote Eloxteil doch super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (26. Januar 2011)

Schon aber da ist halt auch noch ne rote Sattelklemme... ich muss es sehen wenn alles dran ist.


----------



## burn23 (27. Januar 2011)

Is jetzt heut was um 18.00 Uhr


----------



## Reese23 (27. Januar 2011)

Ich kann heute net... muss mit meinem Mädel nochmal zum Doc und danach werd ich weiter schrauben. 

Heute wird Captain America fertig!!!


----------



## cubelix (27. Januar 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Is jetzt heut was um 18.00 Uhr




Sicher Sicher 

Wird aber eher wieder eine CC Tour


----------



## iTom (27. Januar 2011)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Ich kann heute net... muss mit meinem Mädel nochmal zum Doc und danach werd ich weiter schrauben. ...



Etwas missverständlich geschrieben


----------



## Reese23 (27. Januar 2011)

iTom schrieb:


> Etwas missverständlich geschrieben



Haha... wieso du hast es schon verstanden!


----------



## andi1969 (27. Januar 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Sicher Sicher
> 
> Wird aber eher wieder eine CC Tour



*Mist hab meine Akkus nicht aufgeladen   .....fahr dann Morgen Nachmittag.*


----------



## Reese23 (27. Januar 2011)

Wann willst fahren? Wäre für ne erste Testrunde dabei...


----------



## andi1969 (27. Januar 2011)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Wann willst fahren? Wäre für ne erste Testrunde dabei...



*Puh ....13 Uhr hab ich Feierabend...so ab 15 Uhr .*


----------



## Reese23 (27. Januar 2011)

Hört sich gut an, wär dabei. Gemütlich halt, muss Dämpfer ect. anpassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (27. Januar 2011)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an, wär dabei. Gemütlich halt, muss Dämpfer ect. anpassen.


*
Sven bei mir immer gemütlich.......  an der Kaserne oder unten GBZ ?*


----------



## Reese23 (27. Januar 2011)

Was ist die den lieber? Mir ist es egal...  sag an!


----------



## Reese23 (27. Januar 2011)

DONE... und mit 15,04 kg leichter als erwartet.


----------



## overkill_KA (27. Januar 2011)

Weiße Elixir CR hätten optisch besser gepasst, ansonsten schöner Aufbau.


----------



## Eike. (27. Januar 2011)

Weiße Anbauteile an weißen Rahmen sehen doch eher langweilig aus, Kontraste braucht das Land (und die CR gibts eh nicht in weiß, nur die R). Sehr feine Kiste ist das geworden. Blau-Weiß ist einfach eine super Farbkombination und die roten Akzente sehen stark aus.


----------



## overkill_KA (27. Januar 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Weiße Anbauteile an weißen Rahmen sehen doch eher langweilig aus, Kontraste braucht das Land (und die CR gibts eh nicht in weiß, nur die R). Sehr feine Kiste ist das geworden. Blau-Weiß ist einfach eine super Farbkombination und die roten Akzente sehen stark aus.




Glaube du bist nicht auf dem neusten Stand die CR gibts sehrwohl in weiß:
http://www.bikediscount.com/ItemDet...58&ig1id=258&iid=6620&mi=0&hasv=1&webi=0&pr=0


----------



## Eike. (27. Januar 2011)

Tatsache, dann nehm ich hiermit alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil


----------



## Reese23 (28. Januar 2011)

Weiß hin oder her... wollte ursprünglich ein weißes Cockpit aber ich bin jetzt mit dem schwarz mehr als zufrieden, dass wäre zu viel geworden.


----------



## burn23 (28. Januar 2011)

Sehr schön gewordn Swen 

Wer würd mit mir morgen um die Mittagszeit rum ne Runde drehen?

Freiwillige vor!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (28. Januar 2011)

Schöner Aufbau Sven

Ich weiß ja ned ob es heute schon Dauerfrost gibt aber gestern wars mehr als bescheiden im Wald


----------



## cubelix (28. Januar 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Sehr schön gewordn Swen
> 
> Wer würd mit mir morgen um die Mittagszeit rum ne Runde drehen?
> 
> Freiwillige vor!




Hatte ich auch vor da am So. keine Zeit geblannte
Zeit 14:00-14:30


----------



## Reese23 (28. Januar 2011)

Wäre morgen evtl. auch am Start...


----------



## burn23 (28. Januar 2011)

Gut, dann halten wir mal morgen 14.00 Uhr fest


----------



## andi1969 (28. Januar 2011)

*Och Sven dann oben an der Kaserne oder......*


----------



## Reese23 (28. Januar 2011)

Hast du meine SMS net bekommen? Ich schaffs für heute Mittag nicht nach Bruchsal, muss daheim noch was erledigen und werd daher nur eine kleine Einstell-Home-Runde drehen... morgen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (28. Januar 2011)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Hast du meine SMS net bekommen? Ich schaffs für heute Mittag nicht nach Bruchsal, muss daheim noch was erledigen und werd daher nur eine kleine Einstell-Home-Runde drehen... morgen???



*Nö im Geschäft hab ichs ned dabei/ an mir dran......ok habs gelesen.*


----------



## votecoli (28. Januar 2011)

Werd am Sonntag meine Runden drehen....wer Lust hat


----------



## votecoli (29. Januar 2011)

Wer Morgen noch Lust hat: 13.30 Uhr an der Feldscheuer, AM fahren


----------



## andi1969 (30. Januar 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Wer Morgen noch Lust hat: 13.30 Uhr an der Feldscheuer, AM fahren



*Was hast denn vor....Km mäsig......*


----------



## andi1969 (30. Januar 2011)

*@ burn 23.....Ich verneige mich ehrfurchtsvoll vor Dir..Mit Deine Aussage am Mittwoch, das der Dämpfer nicht in der 160mm Bohrung sitzt hattest du recht... bin doch glatt mit 130mm gefahren.*


----------



## burn23 (30. Januar 2011)

Jo gern geschehen. Hat mich auch ein bissl verwundert, aber Hauptsache du hasts bemerkt


----------



## andi1969 (30. Januar 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Jo gern geschehen. Hat mich auch ein bissl verwundert, aber Hauptsache du hasts bemerkt



*Bin nach den Fotos der anderen zwei Blade Besitzer gegangen anscheinend fahren die 130mm......*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. Januar 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *bin nach den fotos der anderen zwei blade besitzer gegangen Anscheinend fahren die 130mm......*



rtfm?


----------



## andi1969 (30. Januar 2011)

dirk says schrieb:


> rtfm?




*Häh*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. Januar 2011)

*r*ead *t*he *f**ching *m*anual


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (30. Januar 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> *r*ead *t*he *f**ching *m*anual



*War abber koins dabei.....also dumm glaufe*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. Januar 2011)

Allerdings. Aber Du hasts ja noch bemerkt bekommen. Sieht gut aus.


----------



## andi1969 (30. Januar 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Allerdings. Aber Du hasts ja noch bemerkt bekommen. Sieht gut aus.



*Danke...

Jetzt weißt Du ja wo die ganzen Männerteile abgeblieben sind.....*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. Januar 2011)

Ja. Du hast das Bild vom neuen 3 Tage nachdem ich gefragt hab, hochgeladen. 

Gut wenn man viele Teile weiterverwenden kann. Falls Du noch ne gscheite Sattelstütze fürs neue brauchst, ich hätte eine zu verkaufen ...


----------



## iTom (30. Januar 2011)

@Technik-Junkies
Wer kann mir gute günstige Bashringe empfehlen und was für welche? Mein 3-Blatt-XTR soll zur 2-Blatt-XTR-Bashring werden aufm Litewilli


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. Januar 2011)

Ich würd an Deiner Stelle noch das 32er KB rauswerfen. 32/11 ist auf längeren Schotterabfahrten wie Spinning.


----------



## andi1969 (30. Januar 2011)

iTom schrieb:


> @Technik-Junkies
> Wer kann mir gute gÃ¼nstige Bashringe empfehlen und was fÃ¼r welche? Mein 3-Blatt-XTR soll zur 2-Blatt-XTR-Bashring werden aufm Litewilli



Truvativ Alu Bash - 19 â¬ bei Bike Mail Order, den hatte ich auch und ist genauso schwer wie ein Kettenblatt oder den Kunststoff.


----------



## Reese23 (30. Januar 2011)

iTom schrieb:


> @Technik-Junkies
> Wer kann mir gute günstige Bashringe empfehlen und was für welche? Mein 3-Blatt-XTR soll zur 2-Blatt-XTR-Bashring werden aufm Litewilli



Mail an den User kuka.berlin, der frässt dir einen nach Maß... fair im Preis, TOP Optik und seeeehr leicht! 

Hier zwei Beispiele:


----------



## Grosser1609 (31. Januar 2011)

iTom schrieb:


> @Technik-Junkies
> Wer kann mir ... Bashringe empfehlen und was für welche? Mein 3-Blatt-XTR soll zur 2-Blatt-XTR-Bashring werden aufm Litewilli



für die XTR - 970 passt der von Canyon am besten. Nur günstig ist/war  anders. Canyon hat jetzt aber nur noch den für die neue XTR im Programm, also nach gebrauchten Ausschau halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (31. Januar 2011)

Stimmt nicht... hab mit Canyon telefoniert. Einfach anrufen und folgendes Bestellen:

Canyon XTR Bash
Art.-Nr.: A101 6337

Gugst du hier:


----------



## iTom (31. Januar 2011)

Danke für die Infos. Jetzt wird es nur noch ne Abwägungssache meinerseits geben zwischen Gewicht und Preis Ist das wirklich Carbon oder nur Carbonlook?


----------



## Reese23 (31. Januar 2011)

Ist echtes Carbon... nur die Lage aussen ist Sichtcarbon. Schreib doch mal ne Mail an kuka oder kuck auf seiner Galerie, da stehen auch die Gewichte dabei!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (31. Januar 2011)

Der Carbonbash sieht geil aus. Aber hast du keine Angst, dass er ausreißt, wenn du auf Stein aufsitzt?


----------



## Reese23 (1. Februar 2011)

Doch schon... ich denke wenns irgendwann mal richtig einschlägt wird das Ding zerbröseln. Allerdings ist des ja ein 32er Bash und ich bin selbst mit meinem 36er am anderen Bike noch nie aufgesetzt... insofern bin ich guter Dinge das er ein langes Leben haben wird.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Februar 2011)

Ich drück Dir die Daumen. Wäre schade um das schöne Ding.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (1. Februar 2011)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Doch schon... ich denke wenns irgendwann mal richtig einschlägt wird das Ding zerbröseln. Allerdings ist des ja ein 32er Bash und ich bin selbst mit meinem 36er am anderen Bike noch nie aufgesetzt... insofern bin ich guter Dinge das er ein langes Leben haben wird.


 
Wenn ich mir meinen 34 Alu Bash anschaue hat der schon ein paar Macken. 
Andenken von den Dolomiten Gardasse 
Da wünsch ich Dir Glück für das schöne Teil.


----------



## cubelix (1. Februar 2011)

Morgen 18:00 Nightride ?.


----------



## burn23 (1. Februar 2011)

Ich kann leider net, hab nen Schweisskurs morgen und übermorgen.


----------



## Reese23 (1. Februar 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Morgen 18:00 Nightride ?.



Pauschal mal jaaa von mir!


----------



## votecoli (1. Februar 2011)

Ja


----------



## andi1969 (1. Februar 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ja



*Wenns ned zu sehr unter Null ist.......mit Option zum Nein sagen... Ja*


----------



## andi1969 (2. Februar 2011)

*Wartet nicht auf mich´...ich sag ab für Heute.*


----------



## cubelix (2. Februar 2011)

Nightride ist Abgesagt !.


----------



## FreeGhostRider (3. Februar 2011)

Endlich!!!! Meine DX ist nach 3 Monaten Wartezeit angekommen. Allerdings wurde der mitbestellte Steckdosen-Adapter vergessen. 
Weiß jemand von Euch ob es in Bruchsaler Umgebung ein Elektrogeschäft gibt wo es den Adapter haben könnte? Habe keine Lust nochmal 3 Monate auf den Adapter zu warten.....


----------



## cubelix (3. Februar 2011)

FreeGhostRider schrieb:


> Endlich!!!! Meine DX ist nach 3 Monaten Wartezeit angekommen. Allerdings wurde der mitbestellte Steckdosen-Adapter vergessen.
> Weiß jemand von Euch ob es in Bruchsaler Umgebung ein Elektrogeschäft gibt wo es den Adapter haben könnte? Habe keine Lust nochmal 3 Monate auf den Adapter zu warten.....


 
Mediamarkt  kostet ein bischen mehr aber besser als warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreeGhostRider (3. Februar 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Mediamarkt  kostet ein bischen mehr aber besser als warten.


 
Super. Werd ich heut gleich holen. Danke.


----------



## burn23 (3. Februar 2011)

FreeGhostRider schrieb:


> Endlich!!!! Meine DX ist nach 3 Monaten Wartezeit angekommen. Allerdings wurde der mitbestellte Steckdosen-Adapter vergessen.
> Weiß jemand von Euch ob es in Bruchsaler Umgebung ein Elektrogeschäft gibt wo es den Adapter haben könnte? Habe keine Lust nochmal 3 Monate auf den Adapter zu warten.....



Oje du armes Schwein, der Winter ist ja bald schon wieder rum 

Naja, dafür gehts jetzt aber RICHTIG los mit den Nightrides


----------



## votecoli (3. Februar 2011)

Sonntag was gediegenes um sich abissle Einzufahren.....

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.47138.html


10.00 Uhr Klausentalhütte


----------



## iTom (3. Februar 2011)

FreeGhostRider schrieb:


> Super. Werd ich heut gleich holen. Danke.



Ein bisschen mehr? Das ist leicht untertrieben. Mediawürg ist ne Apotheke. ca. 60 Cent kostet das Schinateil, im Mediamarkt kostet schon Drecksadapter beinahe 4-6Euro.


----------



## Waldgeist (3. Februar 2011)

wegen Mediamarkt oder Märchenmarkt: Hier ein interessante Aussage:

_"wenn ich in solchen Flächenmärkten wie z.B. Promarkt oder Mediamarkt bin fühl ich mich immer wie PAC-MAN der eine Kirsche gefressen hat ... man irrt durch enge Gänge um jemanden zu erwischen aber alle Mitarbeiter rennen vor einem davon" _


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Februar 2011)

iTom schrieb:


> ... Drecksadapter ...



Hör auf hier rumzufluchen. Vielleicht lesen Kinder mit.


----------



## burn23 (4. Februar 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Sonntag was gediegenes um sich abissle Einzufahren.....
> 
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.47138.html
> 
> ...



Oh das hört sich verlockend an


----------



## andi1969 (4. Februar 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Sonntag was gediegenes um sich abissle Einzufahren.....
> 
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.47138.html
> 
> ...



*Enduro´s  oder AM´s *


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. Februar 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Enduro´s  oder AM´s *



Sorry, wenn ich jetzt vielleicht (mal wieder) einen negativen Eindruck mit meiner Frage erwecke, aber wo liegt denn da genau der Unterschied - Strecke oder nur das Rad, dass benutzt wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (4. Februar 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> ...... oder nur das Rad, dass benutzt wird?



*Rad......*


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (4. Februar 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Enduro´s  oder AM´s *


 
*Enduro, ist doch nur ne kleine Runde*


----------



## burn23 (5. Februar 2011)

Ist jetzt was morgen, ich hätte große Lust


----------



## cubelix (5. Februar 2011)

So sicher wie das AMEN in der Kirche


----------



## votecoli (5. Februar 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> So sicher wie das AMEN in der Kirche



Jeeeddderrr kann mit..... Auch mitm Puckyrad....


----------



## iTom (5. Februar 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Sonntag was gediegenes um sich abissle Einzufahren.....
> 
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.47138.html
> 
> ...



Seid ihr morgen gediegen auf der Flucht oder gediegen locker unterwegs?
Ich überleg mir nämlich, mich bei Euch einzuklinken, allerdings mit etwas Konditionsdefizit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (5. Februar 2011)

iTom schrieb:


> Seid ihr morgen gediegen auf der Flucht oder gediegen locker unterwegs?
> Ich überleg mir nämlich, mich bei Euch einzuklinken, allerdings mit etwas Konditionsdefizit.



*Gediegen locker unterwegs Tom.....gut dann währe ich hinten nicht so alleine*


----------



## iTom (5. Februar 2011)

Das hört sich ja gut an.


----------



## andi1969 (5. Februar 2011)

iTom schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja gut an.


*
Weist ja wo die Klausentalhütte ist oder.....*


----------



## andi1969 (6. Februar 2011)

*So vor lauter treten und andauernden Sauerstoff Mangel hab ich doch glatt nur zwei Bilder machen können*


----------



## iTom (6. Februar 2011)

Die linke Seite des Bildes ist wirklich schön bunt

Zum Glück sieht man mein Bärenfell an den Beinen nicht


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. Februar 2011)

iTom schrieb:


> Zum Glück sieht man mein Bärenfell an den Beinen nicht



Ich nehme an, Du hast sie trotz Trainingsrückstand nass gemacht.


----------



## iTom (6. Februar 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, Du hast sie trotz Trainingsrückstand nass gemacht.



Ja, ich habe sie immer von hinten angespuckt Nein, meine Form habe ich wieder...die um die Hüfte


----------



## votecoli (6. Februar 2011)

Schee wars...so richtig zum Eirolle...






Bil hat noch ein bißchen für ein richtiges Rad (Liteville...) gesammelt..






un manche ware ned ausglaschd...


----------



## iTom (7. Februar 2011)

Ja, eine schöne Tour war es. Für meinen derzeitigen Konditionszustand so ziemlich grenzwertig


----------



## votecoli (7. Februar 2011)

Wenigschdens hasch mol wieder da goanz Rotz rausgschwitzt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Februar 2011)

Schöne Bilder. Tour war sicher schön.


----------



## votecoli (7. Februar 2011)

Jaaa, sehr schön...

Hier der link zum link:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.73074.html


----------



## cubelix (7. Februar 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Jaaa, sehr schön...
> 
> Hier der link zum link:
> 
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.73074.html


 

A bissel zu CC lastig ein paar Spitzkehren mehr um das Umsetzen noch zu üben  
Das wenn der Tom mal wieder dabei ist das mit dem Formationwedeln auch klappt.  

Aber trotzdem Geile Tour Männer mit euch immer


----------



## iTom (7. Februar 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> A bissel zu CC lastig ein paar Spitzkehren mehr um das Umsetzen noch zu üben
> Das wenn der Tom mal wieder dabei ist das mit dem Formationwedeln auch klappt.
> 
> Aber trotzdem Geile Tour Männer mit euch immer



Aufm Trail hätte jeder meinem Wedeln folgen können. 

Dieses "Wedeln" hätte für mich richtig böse enden können. War gerade so ne schöne verblockte Stelle, die mich fast ausgehebelt hätte. Weiss nicht mehr wer hinter mir war. Hat aber bestimmt gut ausgesehen, was ich da vollführt hatte


----------



## andi1969 (7. Februar 2011)

iTom schrieb:


> Aufm Trail hätte jeder meinem Wedeln folgen können.
> 
> Dieses "Wedeln" hätte für mich richtig böse enden können. War gerade so ne schöne verblockte Stelle, die mich fast ausgehebelt hätte. Weiss nicht mehr wer hinter mir war. Hat aber bestimmt gut ausgesehen, was ich da vollführt hatte


*
Ich Tom..... und im Ernst ich hatte schon das Medipack in geistig der Hand.... Die Turnübung auf den 10-15 Metern war filmreifund vor allem wenn die Knieschützer schön am Rucksack hängen*


----------



## iTom (7. Februar 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *
> Ich Tom..... und im Ernst ich hatte schon das Medipack in geistig der Hand.... Die Turnübung auf den 10-15 Metern war filmreifund vor allem wenn die Knieschützer schön am Rucksack hängen*



Mit einem Tütü wäre das natürlich perfekt gewesen


----------



## andi1969 (7. Februar 2011)

iTom schrieb:


> Mit einem Tütü wäre das natürlich perfekt gewesen


*
Wagnertom 3 Akt.....der sterbende I-Schwan auf dem Felsensee*


----------



## Reese23 (8. Februar 2011)

Hey Karsten...

wünsche dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Feier schön.


----------



## andi1969 (8. Februar 2011)

*Hey auch von mir und Ute alles gute zum Geburtstag.....       siescht garned so alt aus wied wirscht*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (8. Februar 2011)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Hey Karsten...
> 
> wünsche dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Feier schön.


----------



## iTom (8. Februar 2011)

Isch schließe misch an:


----------



## cubelix (9. Februar 2011)

Danke allen Gratulanten für die Glückwünsche


----------



## andi1969 (12. Februar 2011)

*Hab mich heute mal zum Hüpfen im Raum Karlsruhe rumgetrieben......







Recht spassige Strecke.....*


----------



## Eike. (12. Februar 2011)

Wo ist das denn, Seven Hills?


----------



## andi1969 (12. Februar 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wo ist das denn, Seven Hills?



*Nee T- Berg......*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (13. Februar 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Nee T- Berg......*


Durch den Kletterpark hindurch


----------



## andi1969 (13. Februar 2011)

iTom schrieb:


> Durch den Kletterpark hindurch



*Da war ich auch.......liegt unter dem Park*


----------



## andi1969 (13. Februar 2011)

*Bin heute entweder SMDH oder nochmal T-Berg.......*


----------



## Reese23 (13. Februar 2011)

Wo isn der T-Berg genau??? Sieht nett und vorallem nicht so krass aus wie der SMDH.

EDIT: Also wo der T-Berg is weiß ich aber wo is die Strecke da?


----------



## andi1969 (13. Februar 2011)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Wo isn der T-Berg genau??? Sieht nett und vorallem nicht so krass aus wie der SMDH.
> 
> EDIT: Also wo der T-Berg is weiß ich aber wo is die Strecke da?



Kommst mit ????


----------



## Reese23 (13. Februar 2011)

Wann willsch den gehn und wie lange? Muss mal klären was meine bessere Hälfte heut vor hat? Die ist in 15 min wieder da...


----------



## andi1969 (13. Februar 2011)

So auf 14.30 auf dem Berg ( Parkplatz an der Bergbahn) und dann bis ca.17.00 jeh nach Lust und Laune.


----------



## Reese23 (13. Februar 2011)

Ich kläre es sobald sie da ist...

Ist der Parkplatz direkt an der Bergbahn-"Tal"-Station?


----------



## andi1969 (13. Februar 2011)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Ich kläre es sobald sie da ist...
> 
> Ist der Parkplatz direkt an der Bergbahn-"Tal"-Station?



*Der oben am Turm.....wir können auch früher so um 14.00*


----------



## Reese23 (13. Februar 2011)

******* ist doch des... Wir sind eingeladen, dass die des net bissel früher sagen kann. 

Aber lass uns da mal die Tage hin gehn! Dir viel Spaß bei der Fangopackung nach dem Regen heute nacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (13. Februar 2011)

Reese23 schrieb:


> ******* ist doch des... Wir sind eingeladen, dass die des net bissel früher sagen kann.
> 
> Aber lass uns da mal die Tage hin gehn! Dir viel Spaß bei der Fangopackung nach dem Regen heute nacht.



*selbst schuld......werd ich haben, bin dann mal weg*


----------



## FreeGhostRider (14. Februar 2011)

Hat jemand einen Tip in Sachen Montageständer für mich? Habe es satt das Bike immer auf den Kopf zu stellen sobald ich mal was schrauben will.
Preis sollte so um die 100Euro liegen.
Danke schonmal im Voraus


----------



## andi1969 (14. Februar 2011)

*
 Mein Vulcani ist Tot*


----------



## burn23 (14. Februar 2011)

Was hatte es denn? Sieht auf dem Bild aus als hätte Knochenschwund gehabt


----------



## andi1969 (14. Februar 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Was hatte es denn? Sieht auf dem Bild aus als hätte Knochenschwund gehabt



*Sattelstütze hat das Sattelrohr aufgehebelt....nachdem ich voll auf die Schnauze geflogen bin heute Morgen.*


----------



## Curtado (14. Februar 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Sattelstütze hat das Sattelrohr aufgehebelt....nachdem ich voll auf die Schnauze geflogen bin heute Morgen.*



Schöne ********! Hast du dich verletzt?


----------



## andi1969 (14. Februar 2011)

Curtado schrieb:


> Schöne ********! Hast du dich verletzt?



*Das ist ja der Hammer ...... nein.
Noch nicht mal ein blauer Fleck/ Schürfwunden  außer das der Rücken gezerrt ist.
Deshalb war ich noch beim Doc , da hatte ich Schmerzen.......*


----------



## cubelix (14. Februar 2011)

Ist an Dir noch alles dran?. 

Langsam überholst Du den Björn in Sache Kaltverformung.


----------



## andi1969 (14. Februar 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Ist an Dir noch alles dran?.
> 
> Langsam überholst Du den Björn in Sache Kaltverformung.



*Ja Karsten...zwei Beine, Arme und ein Kopf scheint noch alles da zu sein.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (14. Februar 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Ja Karsten...zwei Beine, Arme und ein Kopf scheint noch alles da zu sein.*



Gut hasts gemacht 

Der Rest ist Schei::::::ß egal


----------



## iTom (14. Februar 2011)

Das ist der Beweis, Du bist zu fett, Alter Iss nicht so viel Gulaschsuppe

Material ist ersetzlich, Körperteile nicht so leicht. Glück im Unglück.


----------



## andi1969 (14. Februar 2011)

iTom schrieb:


> Das ist der Beweis, Du bist zu fett, Alter Iss nicht so viel Gulaschsuppe
> 
> Material ist ersetzlich, Körperteile nicht so leicht. Glück im Unglück.



*Nein Tom ich hab nur schwere und stabile Knochen.......

Dachte ich mach das was Du am Sonntag nicht geschafft hast

Das war Glück im Unglück*


----------



## Reese23 (14. Februar 2011)

Ja was hoschn gmacht...?


----------



## iTom (14. Februar 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Nein Tom ich hab nur schwere und stabile Knochen.......
> ...*



Ja, ja, das Sixpack unter der Schutzschicht Das hab' ich auch, habe bisher damit nur meine VR-Felge kaltverformt Nicht gleich einen Rahmen...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. Februar 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *
> Mein Vulcani ist Tot*



Und mit den Schei$$ bist Du Enduro-Touren gefahren. Au backe, das hätte ins Auge gehen können.

Trotzdem Beileid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (14. Februar 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Und mit den Schei$$ bist Du Enduro-Touren gefahren. Au backe, das hätte ins Auge gehen können.
> 
> Trotzdem Beileid.



*Lag nicht am Rahmen Dirk sonder irgendwie nur dümmlich draufgefallen, dachte auch erst ich hab nur die Stütze verbogen.*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. Februar 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Lag nicht am Rahmen Dirk sonder irgendwie nur dümmlich draufgefallen, dachte auch erst ich hab nur die Stütze verbogen.*



Die Stütze war doch aber sicher bis zum Oberrohr drin, oder?


----------



## Curtado (15. Februar 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Die Stütze war doch aber sicher bis zum Oberrohr drin, oder?



sieht nicht so aus!


----------



## cubelix (15. Februar 2011)

Nightride morgen um 18:00 
CC Tour da Holzfäller im Moment Amok laufen im Wald (Stellenweise brauchst keine Lampe mehr bei Vollmond).


----------



## votecoli (15. Februar 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Nightride morgen um 18:00
> CC Tour da Holzfäller im Moment Amok laufen im Wald (Stellenweise brauchst keine Lampe mehr bei Vollmond).



Awer nur wema die >140mm CC Pussiräder neme....


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. Februar 2011)

Der arme Andi darf sonst ja nicht mitfahren.


----------



## burn23 (15. Februar 2011)

Ich setz mal noch aus, will am WE dafür wieder fit sein.


----------



## cubelix (15. Februar 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Awer nur wema die >140mm CC Pussiräder neme....



Wollte eigentlich das Hänzz nehmen


----------



## votecoli (15. Februar 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich das Hänzz nehmen



Jo, dann halt >= 140 mm ok?(


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (16. Februar 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Jo, dann halt >= 140 mm ok?(


 

Ich verstehe in diesem treat nur noch Bahnhof
Aber egal
Weiß nicht ob es mir heute Abend reicht
Wenn ich um 18:10 nicht an der Kaserne bin, fahrt ohne mich los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (16. Februar 2011)

*Ich komm nicht.....2 sch.....Tage gehabt. Bis Woe Jungs.*


----------



## burn23 (19. Februar 2011)

Morgen jemand Bock zu Biken?


----------



## andi1969 (19. Februar 2011)

*Wetter soll so gar nicht gut werden.....kalt und Regen am Sonntag*


----------



## cubelix (20. Februar 2011)

Wetter scheint doch zu halten

Locker Trailrunde Treffpunkt 13:30 Feldscheuer


----------



## burn23 (20. Februar 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Wetter scheint doch zu halten
> 
> Locker Trailrunde Treffpunkt 13:30 Feldscheuer



Zu spät gelesen. Werd bei mir ne kleine Flachlandtour einlegen. 
Gruß Björn


----------



## votecoli (22. Februar 2011)

Damits mal wieder Bilder gibt...Impressionen vom Sonntag mit GastfahrerDanke an Karsten für die wirklich tollen Bilder


----------



## votecoli (22. Februar 2011)




----------



## Reese23 (23. Februar 2011)

Isch heit was?

Wie ischsn im Wald... Froschd oder Siff?


EDIT:
Wollte übrigens noch einen kurzen Schneebericht vom Wochenende aus dem Allgäu abgeben... 1755 m Bergstation nur noch auf Nordhängen etwa 60 cm Schnee, Pisten künstlich am Leben erhalten sonst könnte man da schon super biken.


----------



## burn23 (23. Februar 2011)

Keiner Zeit heut???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (23. Februar 2011)

*So Rock Machine reloadet oder eeeesss leeebt*


----------



## cubelix (23. Februar 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *So Rock Machine reloadet oder eeeesss leeebt*



Prima 

Kannst gleich komme heute Abend 18:15 Kaserne


----------



## andi1969 (23. Februar 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Prima
> 
> Kannst gleich komme heute Abend 18:15 Kaserne


*
Näää is mir zu kalt.......*


----------



## iTom (23. Februar 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *So Rock Machine reloadet oder eeeesss leeebt*



Garantie? oder nochma den selben Rahmen gekauft?

Oder hab ich da was verwechselt?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. Februar 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *
> Näää is mir zu kalt.......*



Hast du bei deinem Solid eigentlich jetzt endlich den Dämpfer umgehängt um nicht mit CC-Federweg rumfahren zu müssen?


----------



## andi1969 (24. Februar 2011)

iTom schrieb:


> Garantie? oder nochma den selben Rahmen gekauft?
> 
> Oder hab ich da was verwechselt?


*
Nee nix Garantie, wie sollte ich das begründen beim Händleraus eigener Dummheit auf die Schnauze gefallen, so und nun bitte einen neuen Rahmen

Hab mir den wieder besorgt, funzt doch......*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (24. Februar 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hast du bei deinem Solid eigentlich jetzt endlich den Dämpfer umgehängt um nicht mit CC-Federweg rumfahren zu müssen?



* Natürlich Dirk *


----------



## iTom (24. Februar 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *
> Nee nix Garantie, wie sollte ich das begründen beim Händleraus eigener Dummheit auf die Schnauze gefallen, so und nun bitte einen neuen Rahmen
> 
> Hab mir den wieder besorgt, funzt doch......*



Was weiß ich, "nach dem Frühstück bin ich auf das Rad gestiegen, dabei ist die Sattelstütze wegen dem fehlerhaften Rahmen nach hinten weggebrochen und es stand nichts in der Betriebsanleitung, dass ich nicht Frühstücken darf vorm Radfahren..."


----------



## andi1969 (24. Februar 2011)

iTom schrieb:


> Was weiß ich, "nach dem Frühstück bin ich auf das Rad gestiegen, dabei ist die Sattelstütze wegen dem fehlerhaften Rahmen nach hinten weggebrochen und es stand nichts in der Betriebsanleitung, dass ich nicht Frühstücken darf vorm Radfahren..."



*Och Tom isch frühschtücke gar nischts Morgensch......*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Februar 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *
> Nee nix Garantie, wie sollte ich das begründen beim Händleraus eigener Dummheit auf die Schnauze gefallen, so und nun bitte einen neuen Rahmen
> 
> Hab mir den wieder besorgt, funzt noch......*



Ja, noch ...


----------



## andi1969 (25. Februar 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ja, noch ...



*He nicht den Text verändern......doch nicht noch*


----------



## speedygonzales (25. Februar 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ja, noch ...



mit ein  Rush wäre das nicht passiert


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Februar 2011)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> ...



Fährst Du noch / schon wieder? Falls ja, wollen wir was ausmachen, auch gerne mit Lampe.


----------



## votecoli (25. Februar 2011)

Falls das Wetter hält würde ich morgen so ab 13.00 Uhr einen Homerun starten, wer Lust hat...


----------



## andi1969 (25. Februar 2011)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> mit ein  Rush wäre das nicht passiert



*Ja ja Meister..........*


----------



## cubelix (26. Februar 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Falls das Wetter hält würde ich morgen so ab 13.00 Uhr einen Homerun starten, wer Lust hat...




Bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (26. Februar 2011)

Gut, dann offiziell 13.00 Uhr an der Kaserne! Luke kommt wahrscheinlich auch mit


----------



## speedygonzales (26. Februar 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Fährst Du noch / schon wieder? Falls ja, wollen wir was ausmachen, auch gerne mit Lampe.



ich fahre immer, und wenn es nur ins Geschäft ist 

So langsam werden die Temperaturen wieder erträglich, wir können gerne was ausmachen, wollten wir ja im Sommer schon mal machen, ich warne Dich aber gleich meine Kondition ist momentan gleich null, muss so langsam wieder anfangen sie aufzubauen.


----------



## andi1969 (26. Februar 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Gut, dann offiziell 13.00 Uhr an der Kaserne! Luke kommt wahrscheinlich auch mit



*War um 15 Uhr draußen und hab mal zwei/drei neue Holwege/Tracks für CC Runden ausgekundschaftet.....*


----------



## votecoli (26. Februar 2011)

Haa, häsch ruich midfaare kenne...war schee


----------



## andi1969 (26. Februar 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Haa, häsch ruich midfaare kenne...war schee



Umzugshelfer......


----------



## votecoli (28. Februar 2011)

Auf vielfachen Wunsch eines Einzelnen Nightride am Donnerstag ab Achtzehnhundert an der Kaserne


----------



## burn23 (28. Februar 2011)

Häää? Wieso Donnerstag? Mir wär Mittwoch echt lieber, da ich donnerstags net kann.


----------



## votecoli (1. März 2011)

Hmmm...möge sich die Gemeinschaft kurzschließen wer wann kannBin für den Mittwoch auf jedenfall raus und drehe am Do. meine Runden

Soo, jetzt geh ich biken...


----------



## burn23 (1. März 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Hmmm...möge sich die Gemeinschaft kurzschließen wer wann kannBin für den Mittwoch auf jedenfall raus und drehe am Do. meine Runden
> 
> Soo, jetzt geh ich biken...



Seh ich auch so. 

Man du Glückspilz will auch jetzt raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (1. März 2011)

Jemand zufäkkig Lust am Mittwoch en Ründchen zu drehen?


----------



## Reese23 (1. März 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Jemand zufäkkig Lust am Mittwoch en Ründchen zu drehen?



Ich wär am Start... kann am Do. auch net!


----------



## Joerg_1969 (1. März 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Jemand zufäkkig Lust am Mittwoch en Ründchen zu drehen?



Angedachte Uhrzeit?

Und für jemanden mit-ohne-Kondition machbar?


----------



## burn23 (1. März 2011)

Dacht so 18.00Uhr. Jörg des passt schon, müssen ja net wie die Wilden durch den Busch!


----------



## andi1969 (1. März 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Dacht so 18.00Uhr. Jörg des passt schon, müssen ja net wie die Wilden durch den Busch!



*Pussyrunde......äähhm CC Ausfahrt*


----------



## burn23 (1. März 2011)

Wie immer halt, hoch und runter. Bist auch dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (1. März 2011)

*Denke mal ja....wenn ich nicht bis 18.15 da bin einfach losfahren nicht warten.......*


----------



## burn23 (1. März 2011)

Oki doki!


----------



## burn23 (2. März 2011)

Wer ist jetzt alles sicher dabei? Net das ich später alleine in der Prärie stehe...


----------



## Joerg_1969 (2. März 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Wer ist jetzt alles sicher dabei? Net das ich später alleine in der Prärie stehe...



Bin leider raus 

Sitze noch bis mind. 18:00 Uhr im Geschäft...

Vielleicht ja mal wieder wann anderster


----------



## votecoli (2. März 2011)

Jaa, morgen dann...


----------



## Joerg_1969 (2. März 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Jaa, morgen dann...



Hör mich blos auf du...

Morgen bin ich auch bis 18:00 Uhr im Gebäude und hab dann gleich um 18:15 Uhr den nächsten Termin. Hoffentlich gewinne ich mal im Lotto oder werde Lehrer


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. März 2011)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich gewinne ich mal im Lotto oder werde Lehrer



An beidem kannst Du arbeiten.


----------



## andi1969 (2. März 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Wer ist jetzt alles sicher dabei? Net das ich später alleine in der Prärie stehe...



Nicht mit mir rechnen.....irgendwie mag mich die Welt nicht zur Zeit.....


----------



## votecoli (2. März 2011)

Jaaaa, mmh Gestern war ideal zum biken...Schon was feines son Unterrichtsfreier Tag


----------



## votecoli (2. März 2011)

Sag bloß das Solid hat die Füße gestreckt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (2. März 2011)

Ich dreh jetzt ne Flachlandrunde und möbel meine Kondition *hust* bissl auf.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (2. März 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> An beidem kannst Du arbeiten.



Wie soll ich am Lehrer werden arbeiten? Mir bliebe vielleicht noch Berufsschullehrer, aber selbst dafür fehlt mir die Nahkampfausbildung und die kräftige Statur 

Und Lotto spiele ich (in der Tippgemeinschaft).


----------



## votecoli (2. März 2011)

Brauchsch nur s richtige Waffearsenal.....


----------



## votecoli (2. März 2011)

Zur Erinnerung:

 Moje 18.oo Uhr AMEnduroCCPussitour...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. März 2011)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Wie soll ich am Lehrer werden arbeiten? Mir bliebe vielleicht noch Berufsschullehrer, aber selbst dafür fehlt mir die Nahkampfausbildung und die kräftige Statur



Arbeitszeit reduzieren und studieren?



Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Und Lotto spiele ich (in der Tippgemeinschaft).



Hast Du schon einen Plan, wie du die anderen übers Ohr hauen kannst, wenns so weit ist?


----------



## cubelix (3. März 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Zur Erinnerung:
> 
> Moje 18.oo Uhr AMEnduroCCPussitour...


 

Nach meiner Möbelbauaktion (Frauenprojekt) gestern bin ich heute am Start!.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (3. März 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Arbeitszeit reduzieren und studieren?



Noch ein Studium? Dann bin ich ja wirklich der ewige Student...



DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hast Du schon einen Plan, wie du die anderen übers Ohr hauen kannst, wenns so weit ist?



Im Ernst, wir müssen einfach nur genug gewinnen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. März 2011)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Noch ein Studium? Dann bin ich ja wirklich der ewige Student...



Kann man von etwas genug haben? 



Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Im Ernst, wir müssen einfach nur genug gewinnen



Ich drück euch auf jeden Fall die Daumen.


----------



## cubelix (5. März 2011)

An das Geburtstagskind Sven 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wünsche viel Gesundheit und eine tolle Bikesaison 2011.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. März 2011)

Fährt morgen früh einer früh? Tom?


----------



## iTom (5. März 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Fährt morgen früh einer früh? Tom?



Weiß ich noch nicht, ob es klappt. Wenn, dann wird es eine ziemlich kurzfristige Entscheidung werden.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. März 2011)

iTom schrieb:


> Weiß ich noch nicht, ob es klappt. Wenn, dann wird es eine ziemlich kurzfristige Entscheidung werden.



Was ist kurzfristig. Ich werde auf jeden Fall irgendwie zwischen 7 und 8, aber mit dem Ziel eher früh wie später am GBZ-Parkplatz losfarhren.

Ich schick Dir meine Handynummer per PM. Dann kannst Du Dich ja melden, wenn Dir danach ist.


----------



## iTom (5. März 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Was ist kurzfristig. Ich werde auf jeden Fall irgendwie zwischen 7 und 8, aber mit dem Ziel eher früh wie später am GBZ-Parkplatz losfarhren.
> 
> Ich schick Dir meine Handynummer per PM. Dann kannst Du Dich ja melden, wenn Dir danach ist.



Das ist sportlich, das ist für mich mom Ausnahmsweise zu früh


----------



## andi1969 (5. März 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> An das Geburtstagskind Sven
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Da schließe ich mich und Ute auch an ....alles Gute zum Geburtstag Sven *


----------



## andi1969 (5. März 2011)

*So und die Rinne ist auch wieder gefahrlos zu befahren und zu hüpfe.....*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (7. März 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Da schließe ich mich und Ute auch an ....alles Gute zum Geburtstag Sven *



DANKE euch beiden und natürlich auch Karsten... hab mich gefreut!


----------



## Hairider (7. März 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen, 

seit Oktober bin ich beruflich in Karlsdorf-Neuthard und bin gerade auf der Suche nach Anschluss in der Gegend hier. Derzeit wohne ich in München, plane aber gegen Ende des Jahres nach Karlsruhe/Umgebung zu ziehen. Darum wollte ich mal hören was es hier um Karlsdorf rum für Möglichkeiten zum Abendlichen SingleTrails fahren gibt? Wäre klasse wenn Ihr mir mal schreiben könntet was es hier für Möglichkeiten gibt!

Viele Grüße
Mario


----------



## votecoli (8. März 2011)

Aach schee wars heit...Un weil d Bil un da Oli nach a paar Ster Holz noch ned ausglaschd ware heme kurzerhand an Trip zum Kreuzbergsee gmacht...






Un irgendwie scho wieder an Eichelberg un an Kreuzweg gfune...







Wenn Engel reisen is oifach schee






Ich hoff dei Spagettls waren genauso gut wie mei Fisch and Chips
Achso, 65.5 km un 1300hm bei mir....Bussi


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. März 2011)

Hairider schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> seit Oktober bin ich beruflich in Karlsdorf-Neuthard und bin gerade auf der Suche nach Anschluss in der Gegend hier. Derzeit wohne ich in München, plane aber gegen Ende des Jahres nach Karlsruhe/Umgebung zu ziehen. Darum wollte ich mal hören was es hier um Karlsdorf rum für Möglichkeiten zum Abendlichen SingleTrails fahren gibt? Wäre klasse wenn Ihr mir mal schreiben könntet was es hier für Möglichkeiten gibt!
> 
> ...



Hallo Mario,

die Berge in Bruchsal sind nicht so hoch, deshalb sind die Trails auch nicht zu lang. 

Für ne Feierabendrunde reichts aber. 

Wenn Du was suchst, wo man auch mal hochschieben kann, dann musst Du Dich Richtung KA orientieren. 

Gruss Dirk.


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (8. März 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Aach schee wars heit...Un weil d Bil un da Oli nach a paar Ster Holz noch ned ausglaschd ware heme kurzerhand an Trip zum Kreuzbergsee gmacht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Pasta war so geil wie's Wetter und unser Trip heute
Achja.... 72Km / 1460Hm bei mir und Holz spalten ist dann wieder morgen angesagt Bis dann


----------



## cubelix (8. März 2011)

Ist jemand zum Nightride Morgen dabei


----------



## cubelix (8. März 2011)

Ach ja bevor ich es vergesse es wird Frühling die Bienen schwärmen aus


----------



## votecoli (9. März 2011)

Gott haben wir geile Ärsche....


----------



## burn23 (9. März 2011)

Ich kann leider heut und morgen net. Wie sieht´s mit ner Sonntagstour aus?


----------



## andi1969 (9. März 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Gott haben wir geile Ärsche....


*
Wespentaille*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (9. März 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *
> Wespentaille*



Eher wie Hummel Klasse Idee


----------



## cubelix (10. März 2011)

Werde Morgen eine kleine Trailrunde fahren .

17:45 an gewohntem Punkt.


----------



## burn23 (10. März 2011)

Klingt gut. Wenns mir reicht bin ich dabei.


----------



## Reese23 (11. März 2011)

War am Mittwoch die bekannten Ecken abfahren... geil wars, seit langem mal wieder trocken und griffig.


----------



## votecoli (11. März 2011)

Werd auch versuchen zu kommen...


----------



## burn23 (11. März 2011)

Naja ich werd´s wohl net heut packen. 

Wie sieht´s jetzt am Sonntag aus


----------



## votecoli (11. März 2011)

Also ich für mein Teil bin fürs WE raus. Werd Familienleben pflegen...


----------



## andi1969 (12. März 2011)

*Ach Andi ich hab noch zwei gebrauchte 2.4 Nobby Nic mit ca. 80% Provil rumliegen , wenn du die brauchen kannst......*


----------



## cubelix (12. März 2011)

Muß auch mein Weibchen pflegen ist ein bischen lediert.

evtl. wirds noch ein Homerun Morgen mal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. März 2011)

@Tom
Morgen früh-früh? Ich werde wieder fahren.


----------



## iTom (12. März 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> @Tom
> Morgen früh-früh? Ich werde wieder fahren.



Ich hab leider noch keine Zeit gehabt, mein Rädchen ein bisschen zu warten. Klappt nicht morgen. Hab mich in der Gartenarbeit heute verausgabt. Ich regenerier morgen einfach mal. Ich werde wohl, wenn das Wetter diese Woche passt, unter der Woche fahren.


----------



## votecoli (12. März 2011)

Jaja, wen ma halt Haus un Hof hat....

By the way: Bil un ich waren heut im Wald


----------



## iTom (12. März 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Jaja, wen ma halt Haus un Hof hat....
> 
> By the way: Bil un ich waren heut im Wald



Hat Deine Kamera "geprellt" oder sind das wirklich so viele Motorsägen? ...Das Kettensägenmassaker Teil xyz


----------



## votecoli (12. März 2011)

Alles real....Kettensägen kann man nie genug haben


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. März 2011)

Pro Nase zwei Sägen reicht. Zu wievielt wart ihr denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (12. März 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Jaja, wen ma halt Haus un Hof hat....
> 
> By the way: Bil un ich waren heut im Wald



*Ach verdammt eine hätte ich am Homespott brauchen können sch...Tanne.*


----------



## votecoli (13. März 2011)

Gott bin ich froh das wir Gestern  nach dem Kettensägenmassaker noch geradelt sind...........


----------



## speedygonzales (13. März 2011)

iTom schrieb:


> Hab mich in der Gartenarbeit heute verausgabt. Ich regenerier morgen einfach mal.



von ein bisschen Rassenmähnen? Kauf Dir ein Roboter Rasenmäher habe ich letztens beim Nachbar gesehen echt witzig das Teil


----------



## iTom (13. März 2011)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> von ein bisschen Rassenmähnen? Kauf Dir ein Roboter Rasenmäher habe ich letztens beim Nachbar gesehen echt witzig das Teil



Ich hab noch keinen Rasen...Einen Garten voller Erdhügel, die bewegt werden wollen. Gut einen geländegängigen Rasenmäher gäbe es bestimmt auch, aber ohne Rasen ist der auch nutzlos
Schade dass der Fall-Out der Japaner nach Westen zieht. Wenn's in unsere Richtung gezogen wäre, hätte ich bestimmt die größten Tomaten und größten Salatköpfe im Garten ernten können


----------



## cubelix (13. März 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Alles real....Kettensägen kann man nie genug haben




 Seid doch zu Faul um zu tanken  

Ahhh jetzt verstehe ich die gesparte Zeit wir dann auf dem Bike verbraten  ist ja gar net so blöde


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. März 2011)

War heute morgen unterwegs. Da wars noch halbwegs trocken.

Wer hat in die Rinne den Northshore gebaut? Da fehlt die Landung.


----------



## andi1969 (13. März 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> War heute morgen unterwegs. Da wars noch halbwegs trocken.
> 
> Wer hat in die Rinne den Northshore gebaut? Da fehlt die Landung.



*Irgend welche U15 Gehirspastiger....wird Zeit das das Teil weg kommt.*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. März 2011)

So schlecht wärs gar nicht, wenn man nicht mitten in den Anstieg von der Welle reinspringen würde. 

So kann man sich nur plump runterfallen lassen.


----------



## andi1969 (13. März 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> So kann man sich nur plump runterfallen lassen.



*Aus dem Grund bring das Teil nichts...... hat so gut wie keinen Sinn.*


----------



## cubelix (13. März 2011)

Werde um 14:45-15:00 an der Kaserne oben sein moderate Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (13. März 2011)

So der Onkel Burn war heut in der pfälzischen Toskana und ist vom Weinbiet nach Wachenheim und zurück gefahren. Unterwegs waren gepflegte Trails bergab wie bergauf, jede Menge nette Wandersleute und genügend Hütten. Auf dem Eckkopf war die Aussicht trotz diesigem Wetter klasse


----------



## votecoli (13. März 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Seid doch zu Faul um zu tanken
> 
> Ahhh jetzt verstehe ich die gesparte Zeit wir dann auf dem Bike verbraten  ist ja gar net so blöde


 
Du haschs erfasstWarum die Zeit mit unnötigem verplempernAußerdem häts dem Bil faschd zweimol da Kopf koschd. Do muß ma zur Entspannung radle......


----------



## cubelix (13. März 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Du haschs erfasstWarum die Zeit mit unnötigem verplempernAußerdem häts dem Bil faschd zweimol da Kopf koschd. Do muß ma zur Entspannung radle......



Was hab da wieder getrieben Buben


----------



## cubelix (13. März 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> So der Onkel Burn war heut in der pfälzischen Toskana und ist vom Weinbiet nach Wachenheim und zurück gefahren. Unterwegs waren gepflegte Trails bergab wie bergauf, jede Menge nette Wandersleute und genügend Hütten. Auf dem Eckkopf war die Aussicht trotz diesigem Wetter klasse



DU Glücklicher


----------



## burn23 (13. März 2011)

Isch wees 

Dein Sattel muss ich mal noch weiter testen, weiß noch net ob er richtig passt. Den Syncros würd ich aber auf jedenfall mal testen wollen.


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (13. März 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Du haschs erfasstWarum die Zeit mit unnötigem verplempernAußerdem häts dem Bil faschd zweimol da Kopf koschd. Do muß ma zur Entspannung radle......


 

Unkraut vergeht net
Auch wenn Schwiegwerpapa unbebedingt meine Lebenversicherung kassieren will
Zu allgemeinen Frage hier, Mann brauch 3Sägen und 3Räderist doch logisch


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (13. März 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Was hab da wieder getrieben Buben


 
Wir haben nix getrieben
Waren nur Statisten beim Kettensägenmasaker der Rentner


----------



## cubelix (13. März 2011)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Wir haben nix getrieben
> Waren nur Statisten beim Kettensägenmasaker der Rentner



Ahha
Bist woll wieder in der Ersten Reihe gestanden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ihr wisst Ja bei Rentner im Wald 3 fache Baumlänge Sicherheitsabstand


----------



## votecoli (14. März 2011)

Ich melde mal für Mittwoch 18.00 Uhr das Fahren anTreffpunkt wie gehabt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (15. März 2011)

Me too


----------



## Ghosthunter (18. März 2011)

Hi Jungs,

wollte mich mal wieder melden hab seit gestern mein I-net wieder auf der Reihe... Wohn jetzt seit dem 1.3.in der neuen Wohnung und wie sollte es anders sein bin ich natürlich beim Renovieren hingeflogen bzw so halb von der Leiter gefallen hab mir zweimal das linke Handgelenk gebrochen wurde dann gleich hier in NW operiert hab jetzt n haufen Titan im Arm. Und wie oft ich biken war könnt ihr euch ja vorstellen. Mein Umzug haben meine Kumpels bzw. meine Famile gemacht.  

Hab hier vom Balkon ne gute Aussicht aufs Hambacher Schloss bzw. direkt in die Berge. Zumindest wid sich in Bike richtung vor anfang Mai nix mehr drehen. Bin jetzt mal mindestens noch bis Ende April krank geschrieben. Mir brennen zwar schon die Finger aber mit dem Gips fährt sich so schlecht . Mein Chef siehts zum Glück gelassen werd mich woll so ab nächste Woche wieder bissle ins Büro setzen können. Die Fäden habense vorgestern zum Glück schon gezogen. 

Hier fährt jeder zweite mit nem Freerider rum. Bin ja mal gespannt was mich erwartet hier in der Gegend. Auf jedenfall werd ichs dann erstmal ruhig angehen. 

Ich brauch auch noch eine Garage da ich nur nen Mini Keller hab der mit dem Kinderwagen praktisch voll ist. 

Na hat doch jemand Lust bekommen zu mir zu ziehen^^ Die Klinik hier hat den Hauptteil auf spezielle Unfallchirugie gelegt woran das wohl liegt...

Ich hoffe bei euch ist alles beim alten.

Lg Micha


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. März 2011)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> wollte mich mal wieder melden hab seit gestern mein I-net wieder auf der Reihe... Wohn jetzt seit dem 1.3.in der neuen Wohnung und wie sollte es anders sein bin ich natürlich beim Renovieren hingeflogen bzw so halb von der Leiter gefallen hab mir zweimal das linke Handgelenk gebrochen wurde dann gleich hier in NW operiert hab jetzt n haufen Titan im Arm. Und wie oft ich biken war könnt ihr euch ja vorstellen. Mein Umzug haben meine Kumpels bzw. meine Famile gemacht.
> 
> ...



Gute Besserung. Wenn Du Anschluss suchst, schau mal hier rein. Kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## andi1969 (18. März 2011)

*Jaja wenn Cookys handwerkeln Kleiner was machst dennTitan an´s Rad nicht im Körper.
Mal gute Besserung von mir und der April kommt schneller als Dir lieb ist *


----------



## Ghosthunter (18. März 2011)

Sowas ähnlich hat meine Freundin auch gesagt.


----------



## andi1969 (18. März 2011)

*So.... mein privater Hometrail ist wieder vollständig durchfahrbar......für den Fall es fährt mal wieder einer drüber.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (18. März 2011)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> wollte mich mal wieder melden hab seit gestern mein I-net wieder auf der Reihe... Wohn jetzt seit dem 1.3.in der neuen Wohnung und wie sollte es anders sein bin ich natürlich beim Renovieren hingeflogen bzw so halb von der Leiter gefallen hab mir zweimal das linke Handgelenk gebrochen wurde dann gleich hier in NW operiert hab jetzt n haufen Titan im Arm. Und wie oft ich biken war könnt ihr euch ja vorstellen. Mein Umzug haben meine Kumpels bzw. meine Famile gemacht.
> 
> ...


 

Gute BesserungMach das Du wieder gesund wirst, wir wollen Dich bald besuchen


----------



## Ghosthunter (18. März 2011)

Werd ich tun... Fraglich nur wie lange ich dann gesund bleib bei den schrägen Vögel die ich schon kennen gelernt hab.  glaub ich investier dann erstmal in ein Impactjacket. Was ich dann auch bei der nächsten Renovier Aktion tragen kann.


----------



## cubelix (18. März 2011)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> wollte mich mal wieder melden hab seit gestern mein I-net wieder auf der Reihe... Wohn jetzt seit dem 1.3.in der neuen Wohnung und wie sollte es anders sein bin ich natürlich beim Renovieren hingeflogen bzw so halb von der Leiter gefallen hab mir zweimal das linke Handgelenk gebrochen wurde dann gleich hier in NW operiert hab jetzt n haufen Titan im Arm. Und wie oft ich biken war könnt ihr euch ja vorstellen. Mein Umzug haben meine Kumpels bzw. meine Famile gemacht.
> 
> ...



Da hast mal richtig auf die Kacke gehauen.

Gute Besserung und werde schnell wieder Fit


----------



## Ghosthunter (18. März 2011)

ja ich weiß es wäre natürlich cooler gewesen wenn ich jetzt von nem 2,5m Baumstamm gesprungen wäre. Anstatt wie meine Oma von der Leiter zu fallen aber da steckt man nicht drin. Hab jetzt alle Möbel hier mit einer Hand aufgebaut man wird erfindersch auch wenn michn paar leute gefragt haben ob ich ne macke hab. Nach 3 Tagen auf Brettern sitzen fängt man an blöd zu werden.


----------



## andi1969 (20. März 2011)

*Endlich Sonne und Warm......





.....gefahren wie ein Anfänger und die Defekthexe  hatte auch Ausgang.*


----------



## votecoli (20. März 2011)

Immer noch besser als gar ned gefahrn.....Hab heut fast den Durchknaller bei dem Wetter bekommen


----------



## andi1969 (20. März 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Immer noch besser als gar ned gefahrn.....Hab heut fast den Durchknaller bei dem Wetter bekommen



*Ich weiß war so allein beim fahren.......*


----------



## votecoli (20. März 2011)

Haus, Hof und Verwandschaft...alles auf einmal is kaum auszuhaltenIch beneide dich......


----------



## andi1969 (20. März 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Haus, Hof und Verwandschaft...alles auf einmal is kaum auszuhaltenIch beneide dich......



*Och Olli  ....hab mal den Tomtom angeschaut...... Ohne Worte und Onkel Ho ist am Arsch ....*


----------



## votecoli (20. März 2011)

Jaa is schon ziehmlich krass dieses Jahr. Vor allem in vielen verschiedenen WäldernDer Tomi wird im oberen Teil verdammt schnell.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (20. März 2011)

Ja Männer

Das Wetter war schon Super heute  drausen war ich auch  allerdings  per Pedes mit meiner besseren Hälfte und als Patenonkel.


----------



## votecoli (20. März 2011)

Jaaaa....manchmal kann das Leben hart sein...


----------



## andi1969 (20. März 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Jaa is schon ziehmlich krass dieses Jahr. Vor allem in vielen verschiedenen WäldernDer Tomi wird im oberen Teil verdammt schnell.....



*Kalppspaten..... hab schon zwei Hubbel im Auge......*


----------



## cubelix (20. März 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Kalppspaten..... hab schon zwei Hubbel im Auge......*



Juhu Airtime 

So wie es dort Aussieht braucht Mann auch kein schlechtes Gewissen mehr haben die Hubel wurden ja vom Forst angelegt


----------



## andi1969 (20. März 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Juhu Airtime
> 
> So wie es dort Aussieht braucht Mann auch kein schlechtes Gewissen mehr haben die Hubel wurden ja vom Forst angelegt



*nein echt vom Forst..... ja sowas aber auch. Böse Jungs*


----------



## votecoli (20. März 2011)




----------



## cubelix (20. März 2011)

Sollten vielleicht keine voreilige schlüsse Ziehen  der Weg wird bestimmt zurückgebaut so zusagen Renaturiert


----------



## andi1969 (21. März 2011)

*So na Rü. mit Herr Cubelix 18.00 am Mittwoch......und wir mache Techtraining.*


----------



## votecoli (22. März 2011)

Soso...aha...na doann....Bin do plus Anhang vermutlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (22. März 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *So na Rü. mit Herr Cubelix 18.00 am Mittwoch......und wir mache Techtraining.*


 

Werd auch versuchen zu kommen.

@Andi: Kanste den ungecuteten Nobby im Rucksack mitbringen?!?!?!


----------



## andi1969 (22. März 2011)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Werd auch versuchen zu kommen.
> 
> @Andi: Kanste den ungecuteten Nobby im Rucksack mitbringen?!?!?!



Ja


----------



## votecoli (22. März 2011)

Isch bring an Foto fir Nackt...äh Nachtbilder mit...


----------



## burn23 (23. März 2011)

Mir tut alles weh. Ich hab die Muskelmieze, werd heut wohl net kommen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. März 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Ja



Was hast du an dem Nobby gecutet? Mittelstollen angeschrägt oder rausgeschnitten?


----------



## Reese23 (23. März 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Mir tut alles weh. Ich hab die Muskelmieze, werd heut wohl net kommen



was hoschn gmacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (23. März 2011)

Hab am Montag 1,5 h in der Soccerarena in Altlussheim gekickt. Geil wars!


----------



## votecoli (23. März 2011)

Kleine Nachlese zu unserer Faschingstour....

http://blog.backhaus-sallenbusch.de/

scrolen bis 11.März


----------



## andi1969 (24. März 2011)

Reese23 schrieb:


> was hoschn gmacht?



*Was is denn mit Dir Fauli.......*


----------



## andi1969 (24. März 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Kleine Nachlese zu unserer Faschingstour....
> 
> http://blog.backhaus-sallenbusch.de/
> 
> scrolen bis 11.März



*das beste : von Ihren Mädels genäht.....ich werf mich weg
Wo Fotos von gestern........*


----------



## votecoli (24. März 2011)

Da do hasch.....


----------



## votecoli (24. März 2011)

Hier noch ne schöne Tour für Leute mit Konditionsdefizit...


http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.75051.html


----------



## cubelix (24. März 2011)

Hey Oli

Gut hasts gemacht mit de Foddos
Wie gehts em Luki keine Spätfolgen hoffe ich


----------



## votecoli (24. März 2011)

Nö, alles top. Zäh der Kerl


----------



## cubelix (24. März 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Nö, alles top. Zäh der Kerl



Super 

Hatte schon ein schlechtes Gewissen


----------



## Reese23 (25. März 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Was is denn mit Dir Fauli.......*



Wieso Fauli? Bin doch voll aktiv... hab nur kein Bock mehr beim Dunkeln rum zu fahren. Also fahr ich direkt nach der Arbeit bis dunkel wird und die letzten Wochenenden war ich in HD.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (25. März 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Nö, alles top. Zäh der Kerl



*Apropos Zäh ...ich hab mal die Bilder von Gestern bearbeitet ....in meinem Album zu finden....man kann noch was rausholen aus den Dingern*


----------



## votecoli (26. März 2011)

Onkel Karsten und ich drehen ab 13.30 Uhr morgen ne Runde, wer also Lust hat.....Treffpunkt wie immer


----------



## andi1969 (27. März 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Onkel Karsten und ich drehen ab 13.30 Uhr morgen ne Runde, wer also Lust hat.....Treffpunkt wie immer



*Och Mist.... war erst um 13.30 zu Hause*


----------



## andi1969 (28. März 2011)

*Am Mittwoch 18.00 am Kaserneneingang wie immer zur Ausfahrt.....*


----------



## burn23 (28. März 2011)

Jawoll ich kumm


----------



## votecoli (28. März 2011)

Kumm a.....


----------



## cubelix (28. März 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Am Mittwoch 18.00 am Kaserneneingang wie immer zur Ausfahrt.....*



So is es


----------



## burn23 (30. März 2011)

Wartet bitte bis viertel nach sechs, ich packs net ganz auf sechs Uhr. Merci


----------



## andi1969 (30. März 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Wartet bitte bis viertel nach sechs, ich packs net ganz auf sechs Uhr. Merci



*Nur wennd a Bier mitbringscht.....*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (1. April 2011)

Werde am Sa. evtl. um 16:00 eine Runde drehen.
Startpunkt wie immer.


----------



## andi1969 (1. April 2011)

*Pass auf im Big Hole Baggerarbeiten am Ende der Trails*


----------



## votecoli (2. April 2011)

Für alle Kurzentschlossenen:
Andi, mein Junior und ich werden morgen mal Die Tour in Angriff nehmen:


http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fsvgvpdqzublyzru&referrer=trackList


Da mein Junior erst 10 ist wirds wirklich ganz geschmeidig! Start ist gegen 10.30 Uhr am Sportplatz in Neustadt (Entgegen der oberen Aufzeichnung!)


----------



## votecoli (3. April 2011)

Schee warsRespekt an Andi und Luki
46km 1200hm






Luki in Action..






Andi sortiert Knochen und bike...






Hohler Stein.....







Wann gehts weiter....


----------



## votecoli (4. April 2011)

Der Track zum Track.....

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.75707.html


----------



## burn23 (4. April 2011)

Echt Respekt vor deinem Kleinen. Ich wär mit 10 Jahren net so fit gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (4. April 2011)

Ja, bin echt StolzVor allem eiert er nicht irgendwie runter sondert sucht sich gezielt seine Linie und richtige Position aufm bike! Ich fürcht wenn er so weiter macht fährt er bald in einer anderen Liga..


----------



## specialist (4. April 2011)

Servus,
Respekt auch von mir an den Kleinen, aber auch an den Papa, dass er das so gut hingekriegt hat. Ich fahr mit meinen Töchtern(9,12) auch ordentliche Touren und weiß, wie man sich als Papi freut!
Aus dem Grund schau ich auch mal hier vorbei. Folgendes:
Das Revier zwischen Weingarten und Bruchsal ist für mich von Interesse. Bin vor langer Zeit ab und zu mal da gefahren, ist aber schon länger her.
In meiner Erinnerung sind ein paar Trails, kindertauglich, so ca. Kat. I u. II.
Liege ich da richtig? 
Vielleicht hätte jemand von den Locals ein paar Tipps, gpx.tracks oder würde mich mal bei einer cc-Runde guiden.
Viele Grüße
specialist


----------



## Reese23 (4. April 2011)

Hut ab vor dem Nachwuchs... 

Fühl mich in der Zeit zurück versetzt wenn ich lese 46 km und 1200 hm... ähnlich sah das bei mir früher auch aus, nur halt aufm Rennradel.


----------



## votecoli (4. April 2011)

specialist schrieb:


> Servus,
> Respekt auch von mir an den Kleinen, aber auch an den Papa, dass er das so gut hingekriegt hat. Ich fahr mit meinen Töchtern(9,12) auch ordentliche Touren und weiß, wie man sich als Papi freut!
> Aus dem Grund schau ich auch mal hier vorbei. Folgendes:
> Das Revier zwischen Weingarten und Bruchsal ist für mich von Interesse. Bin vor langer Zeit ab und zu mal da gefahren, ist aber schon länger her.
> ...


 
Hallo Specialist,
danke für das Lob, werds weiterreichen
Das Gebiet Michaels-Eichelberg und weiter Richtung Weingarten ist ein reichhaltiger Pool an Trails verschiedener Gattung. Lockeres Cruisen und technische Schmankerl sind genügend da. Auf meinem gps-tour-info Portal (siehe oben!) hats lockere Touren die der Knirps auch schon vor zwei Jahren ohne Probleme gefahren ist! Bei den technischen Gemütern streiten sich die Meinungen. Logisch ist das bei übermäßig zunehmendem Verkehr auch die Probleme im Wald zunehmen. Deswegen gibts recht wenig Aufzeichnungen von den local-Touren. Unser Allgemeiner Treffpunkt unter der Woche ersieht man aber aus dem Threat. Wenns aber wirklich um lockere Trails für die kidis geht kann man sich bestimmt mal Treffen und mit dennen zusammen Fahren!
So long
Oli


----------



## votecoli (4. April 2011)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Hut ab vor dem Nachwuchs...
> 
> Fühl mich in der Zeit zurück versetzt wenn ich lese 46 km und 1200 hm... ähnlich sah das bei mir früher auch aus, nur halt aufm Rennradel.


 

Danke! Alte Rennradnudel...


----------



## Reese23 (4. April 2011)

Weißt doch, alte Gewohnheiten wird man nur schwer los!


----------



## iTom (4. April 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Schee warsRespekt an Andi und Luki
> 46km 1200hm
> 
> ...
> ...



Leih ihm doch mal dein 301. Da fährt er Dich womöglich in Grund und Boden


----------



## andi1969 (4. April 2011)

*So noch ein paar Bilder vom Sonntag....*

























*War eine interessante Runde mit anschließendem Wunde lecken.....*


----------



## votecoli (4. April 2011)

iTom schrieb:


> Leih ihm doch mal dein 301. Da fährt er Dich womöglich in Grund und Boden


 

Ich fürchte sogar mitm 901Ja, er spekuliert schon....

@Andi: Scheene BilderHoffe es geht deinen "Kampfspuren" soweit gut


----------



## specialist (4. April 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Hallo Specialist,
> danke für das Lob, werds weiterreichen
> Das Gebiet Michaels-Eichelberg und weiter Richtung Weingarten ist ein reichhaltiger Pool an Trails verschiedener Gattung. Lockeres Cruisen und technische Schmankerl sind genügend da. Auf meinem gps-tour-info Portal (siehe oben!) hats lockere Touren die der Knirps auch schon vor zwei Jahren ohne Probleme gefahren ist! Bei den technischen Gemütern streiten sich die Meinungen. Logisch ist das bei übermäßig zunehmendem Verkehr auch die Probleme im Wald zunehmen. Deswegen gibts recht wenig Aufzeichnungen von den local-Touren. Unser Allgemeiner Treffpunkt unter der Woche ersieht man aber aus dem Threat. Wenns aber wirklich um lockere Trails für die kidis geht kann man sich bestimmt mal Treffen und mit dennen zusammen Fahren!
> So long
> Oli


Danke für die prompte Bearbeitung meiner Anfrage. Deine GPS-Aufzeichnungen sehe ich mir gerne mal an und studiere ein bisschen die Strecken.
Da ich zu den Zeiten in denen ihr eure Touren fahrt selten Zeit habe kann ich nur mal hoffen, dass ein Termin passt, dem ich mich dann spontan anschließen kann. Jedoch das Angebot mal mit den Kids zu touren nehme ich gerne an und werde mich dann via PM an dich wenden.
Viele Grüße
specialist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (5. April 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ich fürchte sogar mitm 901Ja, er spekuliert schon....
> 
> @Andi: Scheene BilderHoffe es geht deinen "Kampfspuren" soweit gut



*Der Kühlakku war mein bester Freund am Abend.......wird fett blau das Teil.*


----------



## andi1969 (5. April 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Der Track zum Track.....
> 
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.75707.html



*Du wirst lachen...ich hab sogar die passende Karte zu Hause, wir währen nicht ganz ohne Infos gewesen.....*


----------



## votecoli (5. April 2011)

Na supi..Ich hab mir heut die geholt die du am Sonntag dabei hattest. Ist echt top!!!

Morgen 18.00 Uhr Ausfahrt


----------



## burn23 (5. April 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Na supi..Ich hab mir heut die geholt die du am Sonntag dabei hattest. Ist echt top!!!
> 
> Morgen 18.00 Uhr Ausfahrt



Wenns sein muss


----------



## andi1969 (5. April 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Morgen 18.00 Uhr Ausfahrt



*Ooohch könn ma ned mal auf dem Sofa surfenimmer die Ausfahrten*


----------



## cubelix (5. April 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Na supi..Ich hab mir heut die geholt die du am Sonntag dabei hattest. Ist echt top!!!
> 
> Morgen 18.00 Uhr Ausfahrt




I kumm I kumm 

Un ufffbasse die Zeckeviehcher sind wieder do  Dreckspack Vereckdess.


----------



## votecoli (6. April 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Ooohch könn ma ned mal auf dem Sofa surfenimmer die Ausfahrten*


 

Jojo, her uff!!! Am Saodich die Pfalz rocke un jetzt pfienze


----------



## votecoli (9. April 2011)

Für alle Warmduscher und solche dies noch werden wollen:


16.00 Uhr an der Kaserne

Achtung! Zeitänderung!!!!!


----------



## andi1969 (9. April 2011)

*Sorry meine verd......Hinterradnabe hat mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht......jetzt weiß ich wenigstens warum die Kette am durchhängen war.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (9. April 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Sorry meine verd......Hinterradnabe hat mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht......jetzt weiß ich wenigstens warum die Kette am durchhängen war.*



Aaabneeehmen, sag ich nur

Bist wohl zu viel gesprungen, oder war's Materialfehler?


----------



## votecoli (9. April 2011)

Schade Andi Karsten und ich hatten heute eine wirklich heftige AM TourZuerst haben wir einen abgeschossenen Cannondale Piloten am Tom Tom erstversorgt und fast die Ambulanz gerufen, und dann haben wir noch einen Handvoll Dornen aus Karstens Mantel geholt..
Als Entspannung:







...gabs lecker Eis

Achja Karsten, wie war der Schnitt heut


----------



## cubelix (9. April 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Schade Andi Karsten und ich hatten heute eine wirklich heftige AM TourZuerst haben wir einen abgeschossenen Cannondale Piloten am Tom Tom erstversorgt und fast die Ambulanz gerufen, und dann haben wir noch einen Handvoll Dornen aus Karstens Mantel geholt..
> Als Entspannung:
> 
> 
> ...



Glaube der Sigma ist kaputt.
15,8 km langsam mach ich mir Sorgen. 
Ja Oli der gestürzte Biker am Tomtom hat echt Glück gehabt ohne Helm hätte das sehr Böse ausgehen können.  Der Helm war Matsch  aber besser wie der Kopf.


----------



## votecoli (9. April 2011)

Gschbalde ware, he he, gschbalde..Uff

Ja, so longsam werds griminel. Da Speschi Fahrer hats sich a voll ins Kraut gschosse! Obwohl ma do gschmeidig unerwegs ware


----------



## andi1969 (9. April 2011)

*Na ja war halt Tooltime angesagt  und Montagefehler fallen erst auf wenn man noch mal auf die Nabe schaut und feststellt das irgendwas nicht stimmt*


----------



## votecoli (10. April 2011)

Da das Wetter schlechter werden soll werden wir Morgen ab 18.00 Uhr unsere Runde drehen! Wer alsoo Lust hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (11. April 2011)




----------



## speedygonzales (11. April 2011)

Jungs lass doch bitte dieses schreiben mit rissen Buchstaben und bunt es nervt.

Für die, die es nicht wissen beim Antworten, kann man leicht die Bilder entfernen, wenn man die Zeile mit den Wörten img entfernt, man muss ja die gleiche Bilder nicht mehrmals Posten.

Danke!


----------



## votecoli (11. April 2011)

Nix gugge Wetterbericht...

http://www.wetter.info/wetter-deutschland/baden-wuerttemberg/wetter-bruchsal/17747038,tab=2

Warum bei kühlen Temperaturen Fahren wenns heut noch 25 Grad geben soll...


----------



## votecoli (11. April 2011)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Jungs lass doch bitte dieses schreiben mit rissen Buchstaben und bunt es nervt.
> 
> Für die, die es nicht wissen beim Antworten, kann man leicht die Bilder entfernen, wenn man die Zeile mit den Wörten img, mann muss ja die gleiche Bilder nicht mehrmals Posten.
> 
> Danke!


 
Während des Winterschlafs wohl zuviel schlechten Sauerstoff gehabt...WAS???


----------



## burn23 (11. April 2011)

Ich kann heut net


----------



## votecoli (11. April 2011)

Das is doof...Vielleicht glabds ja Mittwoch auch wenns ned soo schlecht wird. Wollen das gute Wetter halt nochmal nutzen


----------



## burn23 (11. April 2011)

Nee kein Thema. Vielleicht dann Mittwoch. Viel Spaß heut


----------



## speedygonzales (11. April 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Während des Winterschlafs wohl zuviel schlechten Sauerstoff gehabt...WAS???[/SIZE]



Winterschlaf? hm ja, aber ein paar Tsd. km bin ich dieses Jahr schon gefahren.

zum Thema, was ist Deiner Meinung nach falsch an meiner Aussage? 
Ich empfehle Dir mal die Lektüre der Netiquette.
Beim Quoten, das weglassen überflüssiger Informationen & Bildern, ist einfach die Regel und nicht die Ausnahme.

Auch wenn Du es nicht glauben magst, bunt, gross und am besten blinken macht das Forum nicht leserlicher, vor allem nicht, wenn man von Mobilen Geräten mit kleinen Displays auf das Board zugreift.

viel Spaß heute!


----------



## votecoli (11. April 2011)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Winterschlaf? hm ja, aber ein paar Tsd. km bin ich dieses Jahr schon gefahren.
> 
> zum Thema, was ist Deiner Meinung nach falsch an meiner Aussage?
> Ich empfehle Dir mal die Lektüre der Netiquette.
> ...


 
Echt?Netiquette?Coooool....!!
Bisch halt schooo a coole Sau mit deim mobile Hightechgschlonz


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. April 2011)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Winterschlaf? hm ja, aber ein paar Tsd. km bin ich dieses Jahr schon gefahren.
> 
> zum Thema, was ist Deiner Meinung nach falsch an meiner Aussage?
> Ich empfehle Dir mal die Lektüre der Netiquette.
> ...



Wo er recht hat, hat er recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (11. April 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wo er recht hat, hat er recht.


 

Haa, wenn DUUUU des sagsch...


----------



## FreeGhostRider (11. April 2011)

Also ich find bunt gut. Damit gab es früher in der Schule meistens gute Heftführungsnoten ...


----------



## votecoli (11. April 2011)




----------



## Waldgeist (11. April 2011)

FreeGhostRider schrieb:


> Also ich find bunt gut. Damit gab es früher in der Schule meistens gute Heftführungsnoten ...



und Fleißbildle zum sammle.

und trotzdem, ich finde eine platzsparende Schreibweise besser, muss net soviel rumscrollen, auch die Bilder könnten kleiner sein. Hat nicht jeder Super-DSL Verbindungen, an diese Nutzer sollte man auch denken.


----------



## votecoli (11. April 2011)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> und Fleißbildle zum sammle.
> 
> und trotzdem, ich finde eine platzsparende Schreibweise besser, muss net soviel rumscrollen, auch die Bilder könnten kleiner sein. Hat nicht jeder Super-DSL Verbindungen, an diese Nutzer sollte man auch denken.



Nö!

Abfahrt heut Abend verschiebt sich. Bei Interesse PN an mich!


----------



## andi1969 (11. April 2011)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Winterschlaf? hm ja, aber ein paar Tsd. km bin ich dieses Jahr schon gefahren.
> 
> zum Thema, was ist Deiner Meinung nach falsch an meiner Aussage?
> Ich empfehle Dir mal die Lektüre der Netiquette.
> ...



.....dann mach doch einfach deine eigenen Thread aufund werd darin glücklich Herr Blockwart....... ich mags auch Bunt basta und groß......


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. April 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> .....dann mach doch einfach deine eigenen Thread aufund werd darin glücklich Herr Blockwart....... ich mags auch Bunt basta und groß......



Wer hats erfunden?


----------



## andi1969 (11. April 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wer hats erfunden?



Wer kümmerte sich darum


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. April 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Wer kümmerte sich darum



Wie Priklopil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (11. April 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wie Priklopil?


*
Sieht der Thread aus wie die Kampusch????? Kannst den gerne wieder haben ich kann auch was eigenes eröffnen......*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. April 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *
> Sieht der Thread aus wie die Kampusch????? Kannst den gerne wieder haben ich kann auch was eigenes eröffnen......*



Naja, er zumindest die Buchstaben werden auch immer breiter.


----------



## speedygonzales (11. April 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> .....dann mach doch einfach deine eigenen Thread aufund werd darin glücklich Herr Blockwart......



Weiß Du überhaupt was ein Blockwart ist? ich empfehle Dir eine Enzyklopädie bevor Du mit solche Begriffe um Dich wirfst.


----------



## andi1969 (11. April 2011)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Weiß Du überhaupt was ein Blockwart ist? ich empfehle Dir eine Enzyklopädie bevor Du mit solche Begriffe um Dich wirfst.



Günter besser als du weiß ich das, Geschichte war mein Top Thema ....3 Reich sowieso, ich weiß schon von was ich schreibe.
Da brauche ich keine Enzyklopädie dafür .....und wie schon geschreiben dann mach doch Dein eigenes Teil auf, Dein ewige´s Gemaule jedes Frühjahr wegen irgendwelchen Schreibeweisen / arten nervt so langsam und nicht nur mich.
So und nu basta........ach und noch was Du darfst mir mal den Bobbes pudern.


----------



## iTom (11. April 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Günter besser als du weiß ich das, Geschichte war mein Top Thema ....3 Reich sowieso, ich weiß schon von was ich schreibe.
> Da brauche ich keine Enzyklopädie dafür .....und wie schon geschreiben dann mach doch Dein eigenes Teil auf, Dein ewige´s Gemaule jedes Frühjahr wegen irgendwelchen Schreibeweisen / arten nervt so langsam und nicht nur mich.
> So und nu basta........ach und noch was Du darfst mir mal den Bobbes pudern.



 Fährst Du mittlerweile ohne Sattel?


----------



## andi1969 (11. April 2011)

iTom schrieb:


> Fährst Du mittlerweile ohne Sattel?



*nein Tom*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (11. April 2011)

Auf jeden Fall war das am Sonntagmorgen fast ein Reinfall, als ich gefahren bin. Wollte mal wieder den TomTom absurfen, schei$$e wars. Ne gefühlte 1000m lange Walkerrotte im Schneckentempo war darauf unterwegs
Ansonste waren die Wege recht schnell
Hat mal wieder Spass gemacht so früh zu fahren.


----------



## Waldgeist (11. April 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> So und nu basta........ach und noch was Du darfst mir mal den Bobbes pudern.[/COLOR][/FONT]



kommt besser vielleicht noch Penaten-Creme oder Babyöl in Frage?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. April 2011)

Babyöl gleitet bestimmt besser.


----------



## burn23 (11. April 2011)

Oh man wat geht´n hier ab


----------



## Waldgeist (11. April 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Oh man wat geht´n hier ab



und das alles wegen ein paar zu *groß geratene Buchstaben* auf die sich jemand setzen wollte?


----------



## cubelix (11. April 2011)

Da Wünsche ich mir ja den Winter wieder Zurück.


----------



## cubelix (11. April 2011)

Um noch ein bischen Zündstoff hier rein zu bringen.

Das benutzen der Trails am Eichel Michelsberg ist auf Eigene Gefahr

und bitte schauen wo mann hinfährt sonst Bummmm







wo die liegt bleib ein Geheimnis wo bleibt den sonst der Nervenkizel 

Aber der Blockwart kann sowas bestimmt entschärfen.


----------



## votecoli (12. April 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Um noch ein bischen Zündstoff hier rein zu bringen.
> 
> Das benutzen der Trails am Eichel Michelsberg ist auf Eigene Gefahr
> 
> ...


 
Achtung! Ich zitiere!

Yeah! Stimmung in the house! 
Keine Angst Karsten! Da wo die liegt brauch man fahrerisches Geschick! Da fahren nicht so viele
Jaja, der Tom Tom währt sich! Hat sich schon nen Kannonenkugelzahnarztbike Radler gholt....Uffbasse!
@Andi: Ruhig bleiweMir radle liwa...


----------



## FreeGhostRider (12. April 2011)

*@Tom* *gehst Du nächsten Sonntag Morgen wieder auf den Michaelshügel? Wenn ja würde ich mich anschließen ,wenn es recht wäre*


----------



## iTom (12. April 2011)

@FGR
Kann ich Dir noch nicht genau sagen, ob es klappt. Wenn ja, gebe ich Dir Samstagsabends (vermtl. am späten Abend) bescheid.

AntiGroßbuchstabenFred wäre mal was anderes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (12. April 2011)

*So endlich sind se da......*


----------



## votecoli (12. April 2011)

Schee AndiMoje glei eisaue


----------



## andi1969 (12. April 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Schee AndiMoje glei eisaue



*Ned besser am Donnerstag.....wegen Schlammschlacht usw.*


----------



## votecoli (12. April 2011)

Hajo, von mir ausBin dabei


----------



## andi1969 (12. April 2011)

*Da es etwas nass ist , am Donnerstag um 18.00 *


----------



## cubelix (12. April 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Da es etwas nass ist , am Donnerstag um 18.00 *



Bin ich schon anderweitig Verplant 

aber viel Spaß.


----------



## Reese23 (13. April 2011)

Mein lieber Schwan... da kuckt man mol ein paar Tage nicht hier rein und dann gehts do rund.


----------



## votecoli (14. April 2011)

Bin raus un hüte die Couch...


----------



## andi1969 (14. April 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Bin raus un hütte die Couch...



*Ja wie sind wa krank*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (14. April 2011)

Sach mal Andi, wo warst du heut  Hab dich versucht anzurufen...

Bin dann allein losgezogen, war echt genial heute zu fahren, net zu nass und net zu trocken. Bin mal mal alle technischen Sachen incl. der unbezwingbaren Treppe vom Michaelsberg  Richtung Untergrombach ohne abzusteigen beim 1. Mal  

Ach ja, mein Abendessen wartete auch noch auf mich






War nur leider zu groß für den Rucksack


----------



## andi1969 (14. April 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Sach mal Andi, wo warst du heut  Hab dich versucht anzurufen...
> 
> Bin dann allein losgezogen, war echt genial heute zu fahren, net zu nass und net zu trocken. Bin mal mal alle technischen Sachen incl. der unbezwingbaren Treppe vom Michaelsberg  Richtung Untergrombach ohne abzusteigen beim 1. Mal
> 
> ...



*Irgendwie ham wa uns um Minuten verpasst.....hab Dich noch zurückgerufen aber Du warst dann nicht zu erreichen
Bin dann etwas rumgerollert am Eichelberg.....*


----------



## burn23 (14. April 2011)

Echt!? Schade. Hast dann du mir die Blume an meine Scheibe gepappt?


----------



## cubelix (14. April 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Sach mal Andi, wo warst du heut  Hab dich versucht anzurufen...
> 
> Bin dann allein losgezogen, war echt genial heute zu fahren, net zu nass und net zu trocken. Bin mal mal alle technischen Sachen incl. der unbezwingbaren Treppe vom Michaelsberg  Richtung Untergrombach ohne abzusteigen beim 1. Mal
> 
> ...



Respekt !  

Ich mein ned die Sau sondern die Trepp


----------



## andi1969 (14. April 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> echt!? Schade. Hast dann du mir die blume an meine scheibe gepappt?



...ja


----------



## votecoli (15. April 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Ja wie sind wa krank*


 
Ne, nur irgendwie Kraft und Saftlos...

@burn: respekt...So ne Tour sollten wir mal alle zusammen machen. Mit Foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (15. April 2011)

Für die Südtirolinteressierten unter Euch:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8215934&postcount=1


----------



## cubelix (15. April 2011)

iTom schrieb:


> Für die Südtirolinteressierten unter Euch:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8215934&postcount=1





Alles wir Gut  wenn man sich benimmt


----------



## burn23 (16. April 2011)

Morgen HD Treffpunkt halb 11 Molkenkur (Zwischenstation Zahnradbahn)

Gruß Björn


----------



## votecoli (16. April 2011)

Für die Homerunner: 10.30 Uhr ab Kaserne


----------



## cubelix (16. April 2011)

Bin Morgen bei den Homerunnern


----------



## burn23 (16. April 2011)




----------



## iTom (16. April 2011)

FreeGhostRider schrieb:


> *@Tom* *gehst Du nächsten Sonntag Morgen wieder auf den Michaelshügel? Wenn ja würde ich mich anschließen ,wenn es recht wäre*



Ich werde morgen um ~9.15Uhr a.d. GBZ-Haltestelle losfahren. Kann sich einklinken wer möchte. 10.30 ist mir ein bisschen zu spät. Meine ~2Std.-Runde.


----------



## andi1969 (16. April 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Morgen HD Treffpunkt halb 11 Molkenkur (Zwischenstation Zahnradbahn)
> 
> Gruß Björn



*War da was ausgemacht*


----------



## FreeGhostRider (16. April 2011)

iTom schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen um ~9.15Uhr a.d. GBZ-Haltestelle losfahren. Kann sich einklinken wer möchte. 10.30 ist mir ein bisschen zu spät. Meine ~2Std.-Runde.


 
Ich kann leider doch nicht. Meine bessere Hälfte hat nen Frühstückstermin ausgemacht. Sorry. Aber beim nächsten Mal....
Werd morgen Abend ne Runde drehen....


----------



## andi1969 (16. April 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Für die Homerunner: 10.30 Uhr ab Kaserne



*Bin da in voller Montur*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (17. April 2011)

War heute zufällig eine Nordische Latschveranstaltung rund um den E- und M-Berg? Millionen von Latscher unterwegs, und das zu einer frühen Uhrzeit.
Hattet ihr, die Homerunner, auch so viel Fußvolk auf den Wegen? Furchtbar, nicht mal Sonntags hat man Ruhe vor denen


----------



## cubelix (17. April 2011)

iTom schrieb:


> War heute zufällig eine Nordische Latschveranstaltung rund um den E- und M-Berg? Millionen von Latscher unterwegs, und das zu einer frühen Uhrzeit.
> Hattet ihr, die Homerunner, auch so viel Fußvolk auf den Wegen? Furchtbar, nicht mal Sonntags hat man Ruhe vor denen




Ja Tom war wie Pylonenfahren


----------



## andi1969 (17. April 2011)

*Karsten/ Oliver die Bilder hab ich auf Speichstick.......bring ich jedem vorbei zum runterladen.
Ab wann bist Du morgen zu hause Karsten, damit ich Dir die XT Kette und das Innenlager( wenn es in Orange da ist) bringen kann.*


----------



## cubelix (17. April 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Karsten/ Oliver die Bilder hab ich auf Speichstick.......bring ich jedem vorbei zum runterladen.
> Ab wann bist Du morgen zu hause Karsten, damit ich Dir die XT Kette und das Innenlager( wenn es in Orange da ist) bringen kann.*



Hey Andi

Bin ab 17:30-18:30 da danach tue ich mich körperlich ertüchtigen


----------



## andi1969 (17. April 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Hey Andi
> 
> Bin ab 17:30-18:30 da danach tue ich mich körperlich ertüchtigen



*Ok ich komm dann so um 17.30.......*


----------



## andi1969 (18. April 2011)

*Kleiner Fotonachtrag zu gestern.......*


----------



## votecoli (18. April 2011)

Schee Andi...


----------



## FreeGhostRider (18. April 2011)

iTom schrieb:


> War heute zufällig eine Nordische Latschveranstaltung rund um den E- und M-Berg? Millionen von Latscher unterwegs, und das zu einer frühen Uhrzeit.
> Hattet ihr, die Homerunner, auch so viel Fußvolk auf den Wegen? Furchtbar, nicht mal Sonntags hat man Ruhe vor denen


 
Also gestern Abend zwischen 19 und 21 Uhr war niemand mehr unterwegs . Allerdings auch niemand mehr der mir eine Pumpe hätte leihen können als mir kurz vor Tourenende der Reifen schlapp machte. Aber die ein/zwei Kilometer bergab konnte ich dann auch noch laufen 

Und was lernen wir daraus? Immer den Rucksack vor der Abfahrt checken ob alles drin ist. Man lernt nie aus


----------



## votecoli (18. April 2011)

Hey Andi, was überlegt zwecks Morgen? Sonschd fahre alloi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (18. April 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Hey Andi, was überlegt zwecks Morgen? Sonschd fahre alloi



*Uh Olli mir fällt aber ech gar nichts ein Raum Ka (ine Ahnung), ham ma ja scho alles gefahren, Pfalz macht mich grad gar ned an ......HeiDelberg oder hier.....*


----------



## votecoli (18. April 2011)

Du, mir ischs a Worschd! Gern kenne ma a hier a Runde drehe! KA isch jo langweilig, do hats jo gar koi S3 Stelle...
Mir kenne jo morge Frie nomol Quatsche. Meldsch de molBin ab de Sechse wach...


----------



## andi1969 (18. April 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Du, mir ischs a Worschd! Gern kenne ma a hier a Runde drehe! KA isch jo langweilig, do hats jo gar koi S3 Stelle...
> Mir kenne jo morge Frie nomol Quatsche. Meldsch de molBin ab de Sechse wach...



Wie wärs morgen Abend....hätte noch einen Gastfahrer, müsste morgen mit Streichen anfangen.......lockerer AM Runde bei uns......


----------



## votecoli (18. April 2011)

Hajo! No werkle Dahoim! Wann un Wo


----------



## andi1969 (18. April 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Hajo! No werkle Dahoim! Wann un Wo



*Wo wie immer am Kaserneneingang...Uhrzeit kommt noch.*


----------



## votecoli (18. April 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (19. April 2011)

Kleine Änderung Treffpunkt Bruchsal vorm Rathaus....Zeit zwischen 18.00 -19.00.( Uhrzeit erfahre ich noch genauer......)


----------



## cubelix (19. April 2011)

Anregungen zur Traditionellen Karfreitagstour 

Heidelberg ? Björn Du hättest Touren ?.

Odenwald ? http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.54655.html


Wer Wann Wo Wie


----------



## andi1969 (20. April 2011)

*Odenwald*


----------



## votecoli (20. April 2011)

Jooo, Odenwald hört sich gut an! Ist ungefähr ne Std. zu Fahren! Abfahrt dort eher Zwingenberg. Die Aufzeichnung ist nämlich etwas wirr


----------



## andi1969 (20. April 2011)

*Wenn man in Jugenheim anfängt und endet..der Rest nach Darmstadt ist ja anscheinend nur Flach.*


----------



## burn23 (21. April 2011)

Ich kann morgen net, wär aber sonst fast fahrbereit


----------



## andi1969 (21. April 2011)

*So und nu mal Budder bei die Fische... was geht jetzt eigendlich Morgen.......*


----------



## votecoli (21. April 2011)

Odenwald rocken.....


----------



## andi1969 (21. April 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Odenwald rocken.....



*Achnee echt*


----------



## votecoli (21. April 2011)

Juuuupppp....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (21. April 2011)

*na ja ich komm mit der Solid.....ums Tempo zu drücken*


----------



## votecoli (21. April 2011)

Na dann...Alte Endurosau....


----------



## andi1969 (21. April 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Na dann...Alte Endurosau....



*Ne das is nur ein All Mountain mit etwas Übergewicht.....*


----------



## votecoli (21. April 2011)

StimmtDie 301er sin eigentlich getarnte Downhiller.....


----------



## andi1969 (21. April 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> StimmtDie 301er sin eigentlich getarnte Downhiller.....



Nach dem was am Sonntag war glaub ich das......


----------



## votecoli (21. April 2011)

Jooaaa, zumindest die Treppe is irgendwie schon fast Kinderkram..Die nimmst du demnächst auch


----------



## iTom (22. April 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Jooaaa, zumindest die Treppe is irgendwie schon fast Kinderkram..Die nimmst du demnächst auch



Treppe

Kenne ich die?


----------



## votecoli (23. April 2011)

Aaahhhh....richtig schee wars Geschdern
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.77104.html


Hätt noch bis an den Gardasee so weiterrollen können...


----------



## andi1969 (23. April 2011)

*Doch trotz Übermotoriesierung Meinerseits.... guter Turn





Auf dem Melibocus





Felsenmeer




*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (23. April 2011)

Jooo landschaftlich Super schöne Tour aber irgenwie 

hats ab und an nach HK gerochen. 

Danke nochmals fürs Käsebrottuning


----------



## burn23 (23. April 2011)

Sieht nach ner schönen Tour


----------



## votecoli (23. April 2011)

Ja....Schatzis Käsebrote haben uns quasi das Leben gerettet
Mmmhhh...hab erst mal die Hundesch.... vom Dreinulloins geputzt:kotz:
Jetzt ischd Formula komme un i geh Schraube...


----------



## votecoli (23. April 2011)

Für alle: Ichmußmeineiepowerbremteschde....hilfeschatziwillmeineeierfärben...krassdieverwandschaftkommt...oder die die einfach raus wollen:


15.00 Uhr am Ostersonntag!!!
Treffpunkt wie immer, aber bitte ormelde zwecks VERSTÄNDIGUNG!


----------



## burn23 (24. April 2011)

Ich gugg das ich kumm...


----------



## cubelix (24. April 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Ich gugg das ich kumm...




Sag mal ist deine Handynummer noch aktuell 

Oder liegt des irgenwo im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (24. April 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Für alle: Ichmußmeineiepowerbremteschde....hilfeschatziwillmeineeierfärben...krassdieverwandschaftkommt...oder die die einfach raus wollen:
> 
> 
> 15.00 Uhr am Ostersonntag!!!
> Treffpunkt wie immer, aber bitte ormelde zwecks VERSTÄNDIGUNG!



*Na wie war die neue Bremsenwelt so Herr Speck????*


----------



## votecoli (25. April 2011)

Sag ich dir heut nach der Ausfahrt....


----------



## cubelix (26. April 2011)

Werde für diese Woche eine Auszeit nehmen 
muß mal die Batterien wieder voll aufladen.


----------



## andi1969 (26. April 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Werde für diese Woche eine Auszeit nehmen
> muß mal die Batterien wieder voll aufladen.



*Soso Karsten *


----------



## votecoli (26. April 2011)

Ich werde mir die Freiheit nehmen es wetterabhängig zu machen wann ich morgen Fahre


----------



## burn23 (26. April 2011)

Soso. Ich wart auch mal ab


----------



## cubelix (27. April 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Soso Karsten *



Ja Selbsterkenntnis ist der erste Weg zur Besserung


----------



## votecoli (2. Mai 2011)

An alle Warmduscher:

Mittwoch Fahren ab 18.00 Uhr


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (3. Mai 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> An alle Warmduscher:
> 
> Mittwoch Fahren ab 18.00 Uhr


 
*Ich bin raus*

*Die Amerikanischezipfelgrippe beutelt mich immer noch*


----------



## votecoli (3. Mai 2011)

Na dann gute Besserung.....alte Baldgeburtstagsbeutelratte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (3. Mai 2011)

Ich komme morgen


----------



## burn23 (3. Mai 2011)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> *Ich bin raus*
> 
> *Die Amerikanischezipfelgrippe beutelt mich immer noch*



Armer Zipfel, dabei bist du am Sonntag abgegangen wie Schmidts Katze 

Gute Besserung Andi


----------



## cubelix (3. Mai 2011)

I kumm 

@ Andi Trail

Hätsch des Give a Way besser ned genomme


----------



## votecoli (3. Mai 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Armer Zipfel, dabei bist du am Sonntag abgegangen wie Schmidts Katze
> 
> Gute Besserung Andi


 

Ja genau....un uns was vorheule....


Hier ein paar Bilder zur 1.Mai Ausfahrt mit den Bombern....













Und vom Osterhasi Ausflug......


----------



## andi1969 (4. Mai 2011)

*Wenn ich um 18 Uhr nicht da bin ...fahrt los. Hab die Gehirngrippe*


----------



## votecoli (5. Mai 2011)

Scheene gediegene Trailpflegetour GeschdernS Tempo war "harmonisch"!


----------



## andi1969 (5. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## votecoli (5. Mai 2011)

?


----------



## Ghosthunter (7. Mai 2011)

Na ihr alten Gauner,

hab heute mein Bike wieder fit gemacht und werd die Tag ne Pussyroute drehen. Freu mich schon tierisch drauf. War ne Woche nach dem Gips wieder arbeiten  momentan geh ich zwar noch zur Physiotherapie aber das hat sich denk ich auch bald erledigt. Ansonsten geht mirs ganz gut. Die 2 Monate Zuhause waren eigentlich auch mal ganz schön da hat man doch ein bisschen Zeit für den Kleinen und sieht mal was hier so passiert wenn ich arbeiten bin. 

Schönes Wochende noch
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zappcommander (7. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute,

wollte mal fragen ob man sich bei euch für die nächste Tour einklinken kann? bzw. erst mal nachhaken wie lang sich so ne tour bei euch gestalltet und ob ich da mit meinem Anfänger MTB mit darf oder kann

Freu mich über eure antworten...


----------



## andi1969 (7. Mai 2011)

Zappcommander schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> wollte mal fragen ob man sich bei euch für die nächste Tour einklinken kann? bzw. erst mal nachhaken wie lang sich so ne tour bei euch gestalltet und ob ich da mit meinem Anfänger MTB mit darf oder kann
> 
> Freu mich über eure antworten...



*Wie lange fährst Du denn schon und was.....Blutiger Anfänger oder Trailerfahrung....*


----------



## Zappcommander (7. Mai 2011)

Also fahr seit letztem Jahr hier im Wald übers Flachland, so 40km am Stück sind kein Problem. Ob man die schleichwege die ich fahr Trails nennen kann weiss ich nicht genau....


----------



## andi1969 (7. Mai 2011)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Na ihr alten Gauner,
> 
> hab heute mein Bike wieder fit gemacht und werd die Tag ne Pussyroute drehen. Freu mich schon tierisch drauf. War ne Woche nach dem Gips wieder arbeiten  momentan geh ich zwar noch zur Physiotherapie aber das hat sich denk ich auch bald erledigt. Ansonsten geht mirs ganz gut. Die 2 Monate Zuhause waren eigentlich auch mal ganz schön da hat man doch ein bisschen Zeit für den Kleinen und sieht mal was hier so passiert wenn ich arbeiten bin.
> 
> ...



*Hey Kleiner schön das Du wieder auf den Beinen/Bike bist und wieder am trainieren.*


----------



## andi1969 (7. Mai 2011)

*25km Trailrunde/ Fahr-Techniktraining (und die Hälfte zu Fuß hoch)  und Heiß wars.......0% Gripp auf den Steilstücken ist wie auf Babypuder rutschen*


----------



## andi1969 (7. Mai 2011)

Zappcommander schrieb:


> Also fahr seit letztem Jahr hier im Wald übers Flachland, so 40km am Stück sind kein Problem. Ob man die schleichwege die ich fahr Trails nennen kann weiss ich nicht genau....



*Wenn Du willst mach ich den Guide mit Einzelfahrstunde, dann sehen wir mal weiter......so aus der Hüfte heraus kann ich schlecht sagen, was Du fahren kannst.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (7. Mai 2011)

Morgen 15.00 Uhr Warmduscher Muttirevival Bomberrunde


----------



## andi1969 (7. Mai 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Morgen 15.00 Uhr Warmduscher Muttirevival Bomberrunde



*Schaff ich Zeitlich nicht..... Tipp macht ne lockere AM Runde, Trail macht keine Laune im dem Zustand.*


----------



## votecoli (7. Mai 2011)

Haja, lockere CC Bomberrunde
Schade, viel Spaß beim Essen


----------



## andi1969 (7. Mai 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Haja, lockere CC Bomberrunde
> Schade, viel Spaß beim Essen



*Na ja Spass Rentnertreffen....und immer die gleichen Gespräche .....*


----------



## votecoli (7. Mai 2011)

Oifach Migräne ho moje....un um halb drei wirds schlagartig besser


----------



## burn23 (8. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## burn23 (8. Mai 2011)

So hier mal mein neuer Hobel:






Fährt sich soweit recht gut und quirlig 

Ach ja, Bremsleitungen werden noch gekürzt


----------



## votecoli (8. Mai 2011)

Hey Onkel Björn, isch richtig schee gwore....Hoffe du hast viel Spaß damit
Wäre das richtige Gefährt für die CC Tour heut gewesenSteil rauf, Steil runter un die Trails waren gut griffig! Ich glaub so schnell waren Torque und 901 noch ned unerwegs....
Ich sag nur:





Die deutschen Panzer rollen wieder....


----------



## andi1969 (9. Mai 2011)

*Am Mittwoch nicht auf mich warten........bin nicht da.*


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (9. Mai 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Am Mittwoch nicht auf mich warten........bin nicht da.*


 

Ich setz am Mi. auch noch aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (9. Mai 2011)

Bin am Mittwoch zur Fobi in Mosbach und komm eventuell später


----------



## andi1969 (9. Mai 2011)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Ich setz am Mi. auch noch aus



*Och immer noch Totkrank*


----------



## votecoli (10. Mai 2011)

Für alle die heut schon Lust haben: 18.00 Uhr an gewohnter Stelle!


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (10. Mai 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Och immer noch Totkrank*


 
Bin noch auf Drogen
Aber auf dem Weg der Besserung.
Denke am So. probiere ich es mal wieder


----------



## burn23 (10. Mai 2011)

So mich hats auch erwischt. Mir ist ein Fliegerbomber gestern Abend ins Auge, die meisten Brocken konnte ich rausfischen, den Rest musste der Augenarzt erledigen. Bin heut und morgen krankgeschrieben 

Echt so Mistviecher!


----------



## andi1969 (10. Mai 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> So mich hats auch erwischt. Mir ist ein Fliegerbomber gestern Abend ins Auge, die meisten Brocken konnte ich rausfischen, den Rest musste der Augenarzt erledigen. Bin heut und morgen krankgeschrieben
> 
> Echt so Mistviecher!



*Kaum hat er ein Hardtail ,schon fängt er an zu rasen aber echt Björn
Na dann gute Besserung du einäugiger Pirat*


----------



## burn23 (10. Mai 2011)

Wenns wenigstens aufm Hardtail gewesen wär


----------



## andi1969 (10. Mai 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Wenns wenigstens aufm Hardtail gewesen wär



*Doch nicht auf deinem rosa Mädchenrad*


----------



## burn23 (10. Mai 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (10. Mai 2011)

Achwas, der is im Geschäft vorm Computer eingenickt und hat die Return Taste ins Auge gegriegd...
Neee, gute Besserung natürlich! Gilt auch für den Bil
Ich und Karsten werden dann Morgen mal das Wetter abwarten und entweder Mc Fiten oder uns doch nochmal die Kante geben..


----------



## cubelix (10. Mai 2011)

Gute Besserung an alle Kranken


----------



## votecoli (11. Mai 2011)

"Aber die Natur braucht das Wasser......!!!"


----------



## andi1969 (11. Mai 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> "Aber die Natur braucht das Wasser......!!!"



*Wasser wo*


----------



## Reese23 (11. Mai 2011)

Kinder, ich bin raus in Zukunft Mittwochs... der eine oder andere hat ja mitbekommen dass ich wieder die Schulbank drücke für 18 Monate... und jaaa, der Unterricht ist Montag und Mittwoch Abends!!! Nur das Ihr wisst was Sache ist!


----------



## burn23 (11. Mai 2011)

Was für´n geiler Thread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8297244#post8297244

Ich lach mich schlapp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (18. Mai 2011)

*Komm heute doch nicht ......mein Knöchel macht zicken*


----------



## votecoli (18. Mai 2011)

Ok


----------



## iTom (19. Mai 2011)

Scheint wohl ein Invaliden-Fred zu werden Was macht ihr denn alle?

Vielleicht hat es der eine oder andere bereits erwähnt, vielleicht auch nicht, auf jeden Fall ist unterhalb vom TomTomTrail bei den steilen Rampen die letzte Rampe verbarrikadiert worden. War wohl wieder ein Waldverbesserer am Werke. Also Uffbassae!


----------



## votecoli (20. Mai 2011)

Hema gsehe, geht awer...


----------



## andi1969 (21. Mai 2011)

*Macht gscheite Bilder morgen und viel Spass in der Pfalz*


----------



## votecoli (21. Mai 2011)

Pfalz hat sich wetterbedingt auf nen homerun reduziertWenn Luschd hasch, 10.00 Uhr Feldscheuer


----------



## andi1969 (21. Mai 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Pfalz hat sich wetterbedingt auf nen homerun reduziertWenn Luschd hasch, 10.00 Uhr Feldscheuer



*Oh Ihr pinzige Pussys.........*


----------



## votecoli (21. Mai 2011)




----------



## andi1969 (21. Mai 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


>



*Wenn ich 10 min.nach 10 Uhr nicht da binn , nicht warten...... Backhaus  inkl.????*


----------



## votecoli (21. Mai 2011)

Logisch.....(Zumindest irgendwo Happi Happi..!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (21. Mai 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Oh Ihr pinzige Pussys.........*



Ich kann mich erinnern wie uns das Wasser in und wieder aus den Schuhen 
gelaufen ist im Pfäzerwald und das auf 10 km  
Ohne das wir einen Bach queren mußten.


----------



## votecoli (21. Mai 2011)

Ohhhh ja,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Ich hab immer noch Wasser in den Ohren...


----------



## votecoli (21. Mai 2011)

Ui...bin mol gschband....


http://www.wetter.de/cms/aktuell/wetterbericht_deutschland.html


----------



## andi1969 (22. Mai 2011)

*Hat Spass gemacht aber den Rest hätte ich beim besten Willen nicht mehr durchgehalten......bin mit Mühe und Not Heim gekommen.*


----------



## cubelix (22. Mai 2011)

Jo Andi  
Gut das Du gut Heimgekommen beim nächten mal nehmen wir einen Tritt
raus.


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (23. Mai 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Jo Andi
> Gut das Du gut Heimgekommen beim nächten mal nehmen wir einen Tritt
> raus.


----------



## cubelix (24. Mai 2011)

Morgen wie immer 18:00 Kaserne


----------



## votecoli (24. Mai 2011)

Bin doooooo...................


----------



## andi1969 (24. Mai 2011)

*Alla gud ich komm......*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (24. Mai 2011)

Der kranke Mann kommt auch


----------



## andi1969 (29. Mai 2011)

*Habt mal viel Spass bei euerer 4 Tage Dauerbikenreise und bitte viel Bildmaterial mitbringen.....endlich die Trails nur für mich allein *


----------



## iTom (5. Juni 2011)

Entweder war es ein Wüstenrotfuchs, der seinen Bausparplan für sein Eigenheim genutzt hat, oder es hat irgend ein anderes Vieh im Eingang (direkt i.d. Fahrrinne!) zum Bermudadreieck ein Löchlein gegraben. Bissl aufbassae.


----------



## votecoli (6. Juni 2011)

Achtung....!
Wir sind wieder da........


----------



## andi1969 (6. Juni 2011)

* echt wart Ihr weg.....alle Gesund und Munter ???? *


----------



## iTom (6. Juni 2011)

Der Neid war auf jeden Fall mit Euch 

Ich hätte eigentlich daran denke können. Jetzt wo ich die ganzen Steine im Hintergrund sehe, hätte ich welche für meine Terrassenmauer gebrauchen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (7. Juni 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> * echt wart Ihr weg.....alle Gesund und Munter ???? *



Ja alle Gsund und Munter 

Schön wars wenn auch das Wetter nicht ganz optimal war  aber die leichten Regenspritzer sind beim Hm treten sowiso gleich wieder verdampft


----------



## votecoli (7. Juni 2011)

Noch paar Bildsche....bisse alle 710 gsichtet heb gehts a weile


----------



## burn23 (8. Juni 2011)

Wow goile Bilder 

Ich werd heut bei dem Siff nicht fahren. 

Gruß


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (8. Juni 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Wow goile Bilder
> 
> Ich werd heut bei dem Siff nicht fahren.
> 
> Gruß


 
*Ein Hoch auf den Fotograph*
*Ich fahr heut auch nicht.*


----------



## votecoli (8. Juni 2011)

Wie siehts Morsche aus....


----------



## FreeGhostRider (8. Juni 2011)

*Geile Bilder!!!*
*Bei der Landschaft und den Trails kann man das Wetter vernachlässigen denke ich.*
*Und der Fotograf hat tolle Arbeit geleistet*


----------



## votecoli (8. Juni 2011)

Jesas, härd uff, i werd goanz rod...Awer donksche


----------



## votecoli (8. Juni 2011)

Weil ihr so lieb zu mir seit gibts Nachschlag......


----------



## votecoli (8. Juni 2011)

Und weils Wetter grad danach isch......


----------



## FreeGhostRider (8. Juni 2011)

Sehr beneidenswert!!! Landschaftlich fast so schön wie am Michelsberg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (9. Juni 2011)

*SEHR SEHR GEIL MÄNNER!!!!* 

Mir blutet das Herz dass ich nicht dabei sein konnte... 

Uuuuund... auch von mir großes Kompliment an den oder die Fotograf/en!!! Gut gemacht...


----------



## andi1969 (13. Juni 2011)

*Weis ja nicht was der Rest getrieben hat.....aber das Bruchsaler Trailnetz hat so ca. 900m neuen Trail dazubekommen (69 Trail)und im Bermuda ist eine UMLEITUNG ums Dachsloch *


----------



## cubelix (13. Juni 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Weis ja nicht was der Rest getrieben hat.....aber das Bruchsaler Trailnetz hat so ca. 900m neuen Trail dazubekommen (69 Trail)und im Bermuda ist eine UMLEITUNG ums Dachsloch *




900 m !?. Warst mit dem Harvester unterwegs


----------



## andi1969 (14. Juni 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> 900 m !?. Warst mit dem Harvester unterwegs



*nö pure Handarbeit *


----------



## iTom (14. Juni 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Weis ja nicht was der Rest getrieben hat.....aber das Bruchsaler Trailnetz hat so ca. 900m neuen Trail dazubekommen (69 Trail)und im Bermuda ist eine UMLEITUNG ums Dachsloch *



Stellung "69"-Trail 

Ist das ein 900m-am-Stück-Trail, oder 900m-verteilte-Stücke-Trail?
900m hört sich mal, für unsere Gegend, nicht schlecht an, wenn es an einem Stück wäre.
Trotzallem tolle Arbeit


----------



## andi1969 (14. Juni 2011)

iTom schrieb:


> Stellung "69"-Trail
> 
> Ist das ein 900m-am-Stück-Trail, oder 900m-verteilte-Stücke-Trail?
> 900m hört sich mal, für unsere Gegend, nicht schlecht an, wenn es an einem Stück wäre.
> Trotzallem tolle Arbeit



*Ne mein Geburtsjahr alte Sau...... Immer ans Poppen denken

Sind ca. 900m+- am Stück mein Freund muss noch ausmessen*


----------



## cubelix (14. Juni 2011)

Homerun Morgen 18:00


----------



## andi1969 (14. Juni 2011)

*Nur wenn Ihr singt*


----------



## votecoli (14. Juni 2011)

Soll ich dir ne Geburtstagstorte mitbringen...ALTER SACK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (14. Juni 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Soll ich dir ne Geburtstagstorte mitbringen...ALTER SACK



*Komm Du erst mal in mein Alter na Opel Kadett neuedings....*


----------



## votecoli (14. Juni 2011)

Ascona B....ja, der wollt auch mal wieder rausDu sisch doch vieeel jünger aus...sagt da Luke


----------



## burn23 (15. Juni 2011)

Ich versuch zu kommen, falls ja, bin ich um halb/dreiviertel sechs beim Karsten wegen meinem Radl.


----------



## Curtado (15. Juni 2011)

@ Andi  Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (15. Juni 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Komm Du erst mal in mein Alter na Opel Kadett neuedings....*


 
Alles Gute zum Burtzeltag Du junger Seicher


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (15. Juni 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Homerun Morgen 18:00


 

Mir reicht wahrscheinlich nicht
Die nächste 3Mi. meld ich mich auch gleich abArbeit läst grüssen
Wie siehts am So.mit ner Tour aus
Falls das Wetter hält


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (15. Juni 2011)

* @ Georg - Andi und Björn Danke......*


----------



## votecoli (17. Juni 2011)

Ideen und Vorschläge für Sonntag....???


----------



## burn23 (17. Juni 2011)

Wie gesagt, ich muss brunchen ab 10 Uhr. Je nachdem wo es hingeht hänge ich mich vielleicht noch dran


----------



## cubelix (17. Juni 2011)

Pfalz wäre mein Favorit Wetter soll ja trocken bleiben.

Oder am Andi seine Tour um Ettlingen


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (17. Juni 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Pfalz wäre mein Favorit Wetter soll ja trocken bleiben.
> 
> Oder am Andi seine Tour um Ettlingen


 
Also mein Wetterbericht sagt nicht so stabiles Wetter
Also wegen mir brauchen wir nicht so weit weg.
Auf jedenfall fahre ich Bomber
Gabel ist heut wieder gekommenmuß testen ob sie wieder pfunst


----------



## andi1969 (18. Juni 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ideen und Vorschläge für Sonntag....???



*Bei den Wetteraussichten*


----------



## votecoli (18. Juni 2011)

Da es ja solala werden soll ...

http://www.wetter.de/wettervorhersage/49-6617-72/wetter-bruchsal/wetterbericht-morgen.html

...werde ich morgen hier meine Runden drehen. Wer um 13.00 Uhr an der Kaserne steht darf gern mit


----------



## cubelix (18. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube mal fest daran das es kaum Niederschlag geben wird 
und die Wanderer zu Hause bleiben 
Werde um 9:30 in die Pfalz fahren und den geheimen Trail vom Björn suchen .

Bin nur telefonisch erreichbar heute Abend falls noch jemand aufspringen will.


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (18. Juni 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Da es ja solala werden soll ...
> 
> http://www.wetter.de/wettervorhersage/49-6617-72/wetter-bruchsal/wetterbericht-morgen.html
> 
> ...werde ich morgen hier meine Runden drehen. Wer um 13.00 Uhr an der Kaserne steht darf gern mit


 

Wenns Wetter einigermaßen mit macht 
bin ich dabei


----------



## votecoli (19. Juni 2011)

Aufgrund der Beschaffenheit des durchgeweichten Bodens bin ich raus für heut. Hab ja noch ne Woche Ferien...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (19. Juni 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Beschaffenheit des durchgeweichten Bodens bin ich raus für heut. Hab ja noch ne Woche Ferien...



*Ja das kann man(n) heute knicken*


----------



## cubelix (19. Juni 2011)

Die Wetterprognose liegt wohl etwas daneben 0,5 Liter pro qm 

Eher 0,5 pro qm in 15 min.

Sieht ganz nach trockenem Frühjahr und nassen Sommer aus


----------



## votecoli (19. Juni 2011)

Neiiiinn, nächscht Woch werds schenerFahr ich Montag, Dienstag, Mittw.......


----------



## andi1969 (19. Juni 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Die Wetterprognose liegt wohl etwas daneben 0,5 Liter pro qm
> 
> Eher 0,5 pro qm in 15 min.
> 
> Sieht ganz nach trockenem Frühjahr und nassen Sommer aus



 *Hör auf zu unken*


----------



## cubelix (21. Juni 2011)

Pfalz  2 ter Versuch 

Werd am Do. um 9:30 in die Pfalz aufbrechen 

Runde um St.Martin Kalmit etc.


----------



## burn23 (21. Juni 2011)

Höhö! Das Gleiche hatte ich auch vor. Gut, dann passt das ja. Muss noch meinen Hobel checken, damit er in Finale auch rund läuft.

Also 10.00 Uhr Klausentalhütte?

Morgen solls ja sau k*cke werden, werd wohl so wie es aussieht net fahren...


----------



## cubelix (21. Juni 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Höhö! Das Gleiche hatte ich auch vor. Gut, dann passt das ja. Muss noch meinen Hobel checken, damit er in Finale auch rund läuft.
> 
> Also 10.00 Uhr Klausentalhütte?
> 
> Morgen solls ja sau k*cke werden, werd wohl so wie es aussieht net fahren...




Neee 10:15 

Wollte die mal fahren 
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.46481.html


----------



## burn23 (22. Juni 2011)

Alla guud, donn 10.15. Nimmst du deinen Flat mit? Muss erst noch meine Halterung vom GPS reparieren.


----------



## andi1969 (22. Juni 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Pfalz  2 ter Versuch
> 
> Werd am Do. um 9:30 in die Pfalz aufbrechen
> 
> Runde um St.Martin Kalmit etc.



*Komme Karsten und wehe es regnet wieder......*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (22. Juni 2011)

@ burn

Flat habe ich dabei 


@ Andi B.

9:20 bei mir


----------



## burn23 (22. Juni 2011)

Bis morsche


----------



## andi1969 (22. Juni 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> @ burn
> 
> Flat habe ich dabei
> 
> ...



Versuchs.....


----------



## cubelix (23. Juni 2011)

Hoffe alle sind noch gut nach Hause gekommen 
von der feucht fröhlichen Ausfahrt 
Die Pfalz ist gut eingeweicht hat aber trotzdem viel Spaß gemacht


----------



## burn23 (23. Juni 2011)

Jop war echt Top


----------



## andi1969 (24. Juni 2011)

Fotos sind im Album.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (26. Juni 2011)

*






Nachmittagsrunde über den Ketchup - Mayo Weg....Start an der Klausentalhütte - Hambacher Schloß - Schutzhütte Suppenschüssel Quelle -Hohe Loog Haus( insgesamt  3x im Verlauf der Tour :kotz - Sühnekreuz -Hambacher Bergsteig -Nollen-Kopf - Hambacher Bergblick - Hohe Loog Bildbaum und zum Abschluss der Brückentrail Richtung Klausental.






Ein Paar neue Abfahrten gefunden  an denen wir irgendwie vor lauter GPS nachrollen, vorbei gefahren sind.*


----------



## cubelix (26. Juni 2011)

Noch ein paar Bildchen leider war die Spiegelreflex sicher zu Hause 





runter vom Nollekopf





mann beachte das dicke  in Andis Gesicht 

Die optimale Kombi sind wir noch nicht gefahren sollte so 
1000-1200 hm sein mit 30 km und das alles auf 60% neuen Trails
und sehr Abwechslungsreich.


----------



## andi1969 (26. Juni 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> mann beachte das dicke  in Andis Gesicht
> 
> Die optimale Kombi sind wir noch nicht gefahren sollte so
> 1000-1200 hm sein mit 30 km und das alles auf 60% neuen Trails
> und sehr Abwechslungsreich.



*Na wenn doch die Gabel endlich so funzt wie gewünscht......und Spass  hat´s halt endlich auch mal wieder gemacht bzw. ich konnte mal wieder laufen lassen ohne das der Kopf im Weg steht

Noch ein , zwei kleine Daten zu Gestern auf ca. 24 km 850hm mit 10% und 18% Steigung drinn.*


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (27. Juni 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Nachmittagsrunde über den Ketchup - Mayo Weg....Start an der Klausentalhütte - Hambacher Schloß - Schutzhütte Suppenschüssel Quelle -Hohe Loog Haus( insgesamt 3x im Verlauf der Tour :kotz - Sühnekreuz -Hambacher Bergsteig -Nollen-Kopf - Hambacher Bergblick - Hohe Loog Bildbaum und zum Abschluss der Brückentrail Richtung Klausental.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cubelix (27. Juni 2011)

Wo warst den genau die Vogesen sind groß?.


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (28. Juni 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Wo warst den genau die Vogesen sind groß?.


 

Col de Bannstein  Col de Boenlesgrab  Petit Ballon  Col du Hilsenfirst  Kientzkopf  Col de Oberlauchen  Col D Hahnenbrunnen   Grand Ballon   Gustiberg - Col de Judenhut   Col de Peternit 


----------



## andi1969 (28. Juni 2011)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Col de Bannstein  Col de Boenlesgrab  Petit Ballon  Col du Hilsenfirst  Kientzkopf  Col de Oberlauchen  Col D Hahnenbrunnen   Grand Ballon   Gustiberg - Col de Judenhut   Col de Peternit 



*80km - 2000hm so wie ich Dich kenne.....*


----------



## cubelix (28. Juni 2011)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Col de Bannstein â Col de Boenlesgrab â Petit Ballon â Col du Hilsenfirst â Kientzkopf â Col de Oberlauchen â Col Dâ Hahnenbrunnen â  Grand Ballon â  Gustiberg - Col de Judenhut â  Col de Peternit â




So wie die Tour 

http://www.gps-tracks.com/gps-mount...val-%FCber-petit-und-grand-ballon-E01260.html



war wieder keine Zeit fÃ¼r ein paar Bilder


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (28. Juni 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *80km - 2000hm so wie ich Dich kenne.....*


 

Woher weißt Du das
69Km 2060Hm
Und das Tempo war auch viel zu schnell für mich alten Sack
Das ist wenn mann mit CClern unterwegs ist
Den hab ich dort oben dann aber ein paar Tragepassagen eingebaut
Mein ist die Rache sprach der Herr

[email protected] Die Tour könnte ungefähr passen, nur habe ich nicht die Route Gretes genommen sondern den schönnern Wanderweg.
Und sonst noch paar Feinheiten


----------



## cubelix (29. Juni 2011)

Mittwochsausfahrt wird Wetterbedingt auf Do. verschoben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (30. Juni 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Mittwochsausfahrt wird Wetterbedingt auf Do. verschoben



*Muss passen , hab mich in der Pfalz so dermaßen Erkältet , geht gar nicht die Woche*


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (30. Juni 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Muss passen , hab mich in der Pfalz so dermaßen Erkältet , geht gar nicht die Woche*


 
Gute Besserung


Hat jemand Lust und Zeit am So. auf nen Homerun


----------



## andi1969 (30. Juni 2011)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Woher weißt Du das
> 69Km 2060Hm
> Und das Tempo war auch viel zu schnell für mich alten Sack
> Das ist wenn mann mit CClern unterwegs ist



*Magische Murmel Andi....ich weiß alles oder fast alles*


----------



## burn23 (3. Juli 2011)

Ciao!

Were Luste hadde, ische unde (Trail-Dive-)Andi treffe uns um einse an der Kaserne.

Nachahmer erwünscht


----------



## Schmu (4. Juli 2011)

Tach auch, hab hier jetzt mir mal n paar Seiten in dem Thread durchgelesen und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen einfach mal zu fragen ob man mal bei euch ne gepflegte Runde bei euren Homeruns mitradln darf?!
Hardware wäre vorhanden, körperlich Fitness auch - bis zu einer gewissen Menge 
Trails hab ich schon n paar gefahren, also kein blutiger Anfänger, aber Profi ist auch weit daneben....

In diesem Sinne:
Happy Trails!


----------



## andi1969 (4. Juli 2011)

Schmu schrieb:


> Tach auch, hab hier jetzt mir mal n paar Seiten in dem Thread durchgelesen und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen einfach mal zu fragen ob man mal bei euch ne gepflegte Runde bei euren Homeruns mitradln darf?!
> Hardware wäre vorhanden, körperlich Fitness auch - bis zu einer gewissen Menge
> Trails hab ich schon n paar gefahren, also kein blutiger Anfänger, aber Profi ist auch weit daneben....
> 
> ...



*Mitradeln darf jeder Mittwochs 18.00 ist Treffpunkt an der Eichelbergkaserne.*


----------



## Schmu (4. Juli 2011)

Top! Ich denk, wenn auf Arbeit alles glatt läuft schaff ich das. Parken am besten unten bei der S-Bahn oder eher oben?


----------



## andi1969 (4. Juli 2011)

Schmu schrieb:


> Top! Ich denk, wenn auf Arbeit alles glatt läuft schaff ich das. Parken am besten unten bei der S-Bahn oder eher oben?



Oben am Kaserneneingang ist eine Parkfläche.


----------



## burn23 (4. Juli 2011)

Hier mal paar Bilder von meinem Trip nach Finale:







Blick über Finale Marina und aufs Meer (Stadtteil von Finale Ligure). Ganz links und ein Stückchen weiter war unser Appartment.







Oben auf der EX-Nato-Base (1000hm hoch). Von hier ab gehts zu den Trails die (meist) von Finale Freeride angelegt wurden.







Hier ein Trail unter der Natobasis. Geht richtig zur Sache wenn man möchte!


Und so weiter und so fort, weitere Bilder in meinem Album. War echt ein geiler Urlaub (net nur vom Biken her), wär gerne noch länger dort geblieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmu (4. Juli 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Oben am Kaserneneingang ist eine Parkfläche.


 alles klar, werde 18 hundert da sein. I frei mi!
P.s. hoffe mein Enduro/AM ist nicht uberdimensioniert?! Sind Schoner notwendig oder wird das eher ne lockere tour?
Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## andi1969 (5. Juli 2011)

Knieschoner reichen......


----------



## Schmu (6. Juli 2011)

Hi,
hab eben vom Chef die ansage bekommen heute länger arbeiten zu dürfen..
bin daher erst bei der nächsten Gelegenheit dabei.
habt ihr sonst noch nen Termin diese Woche, an dem ihr ne  runde an der Kaserne dreht? Gruß Sascha


----------



## andi1969 (7. Juli 2011)

Schmu schrieb:


> Hi,
> hab eben vom Chef die ansage bekommen heute länger arbeiten zu dürfen..
> bin daher erst bei der nächsten Gelegenheit dabei.
> habt ihr sonst noch nen Termin diese Woche, an dem ihr ne  runde an der Kaserne dreht? Gruß Sascha



*Naja dumm gelaufen ....ich werde warscheinlich am WOE hier ne Rund drehen......nach der Grippe und Antibiotika muss ich etwas langsam machen.*


----------



## Schmu (7. Juli 2011)

Alles klar,
Postest es einfach hier, wenn du nen Tag und Uhrzeit Hast...


----------



## burn23 (7. Juli 2011)

Jemand Lust am Samstag ne Kalmit-Weinbiet-Runde mit mir zu drehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (8. Juli 2011)

Schmu schrieb:


> Alles klar,
> Postest es einfach hier, wenn du nen Tag und Uhrzeit Hast...



*Werde ich machen und die Handy NR per PM schicken.....*


----------



## cubelix (8. Juli 2011)

Ich muß mal pausieren da mir eine Entzündung an der Leiste 
zusetzt


----------



## votecoli (8. Juli 2011)

Do solsch a ned so viel Sport mit deiner Fra mache.....


----------



## votecoli (8. Juli 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Jemand Lust am Samstag ne Kalmit-Weinbiet-Runde mit mir zu drehen?


 

Sorry, werd erst Mittags ne Runde drehen können.....dann wahrscheinlich hier! Bin seit gefühlt zehn Monaten nicht mehr gefahren...


----------



## andi1969 (8. Juli 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Ich muß mal pausieren da mir eine Entzündung an der Leiste
> zusetzt



*Krankenstation Bruchsal was treibst Du denn......*


----------



## andi1969 (8. Juli 2011)

Schmu schrieb:


> Alles klar,
> Postest es einfach hier, wenn du nen Tag und Uhrzeit Hast...


*
Entweder Samstag 14.00 oder Sonntag 14.00 wann Du Zeit hast....*


----------



## cubelix (8. Juli 2011)

Das wüsste ich auch gerne 

Zuerst wahr nur ein leichtes Druckgefühl in der rechten Leiste 
war schon beim Doc wegen Leistenbruch 
ist aber nix meinte es könnte vom Rücken kommen. Der Physio meines Vertrauens kann nix am Rücken finden aber nach 18 Loch Fußballgolf heute
tanzt Adduktor und Leiste Tango 
Jetzt bin ich getapte und nehme Entzündungshemmer :kotz:


----------



## votecoli (8. Juli 2011)

Gute Besserung.......


----------



## andi1969 (8. Juli 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Das wüsste ich auch gerne
> 
> Zuerst wahr nur ein leichtes Druckgefühl in der rechten Leiste
> war schon beim Doc wegen Leistenbruch
> ...



*Das Alter Karsten..... glaubs mir und gute Besserung *


----------



## iTom (9. Juli 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Das wüsste ich auch gerne
> 
> Zuerst wahr nur ein leichtes Druckgefühl in der rechten Leiste
> war schon beim Doc wegen Leistenbruch
> ...



Schon mal auf Borrelien untersucht worden letzter Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (9. Juli 2011)

Schmu schrieb:


> Alles klar,
> Postest es einfach hier, wenn du nen Tag und Uhrzeit Hast...


*
Hallo Schmu Sonntag 14 Uhr , schaffs heute nicht........*


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (9. Juli 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Das wüsste ich auch gerne
> 
> Zuerst wahr nur ein leichtes Druckgefühl in der rechten Leiste
> war schon beim Doc wegen Leistenbruch
> ...


 
*Gute Besserung auch von mir*


----------



## Schmu (9. Juli 2011)

Hey Andi, bin leider übers WE komplett raus, da bei uns im Geschäft sich ein paar Leute krank gemeldet haben und ich nun arbeiten darf. Schichtdienst Oleeeee!
Vielleicht pack ichs dieses Jahr doch mal noch 
Aber wenigstens gibts mehr kohle die meine Frau dann im IKEA auf den kopf hauen kann.. 
Hoffentlich bis bald!

Gruß Sascha


----------



## andi1969 (11. Juli 2011)

*Mittwochsrunde sollte man Wetterbedingt besser auf Donnerstag verschieben ....... Soll ja Unwetter geben*


----------



## votecoli (11. Juli 2011)

Ich plädiere mal für Dienstag! Donnerstags kannste entweder nur rutschen oder versaufen


----------



## andi1969 (12. Juli 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ich plädiere mal für Dienstag! Donnerstags kannste entweder nur rutschen oder versaufen



*Ja klar Olli bei 35°+ und schwühl.......*


----------



## votecoli (13. Juli 2011)

Ahhh...wie gut das ich mit dem Junior am Dienstag bei zwar warmen aber durchaus angenehmen Temperaturen unterwegs war...Jetzt ist richtig Land unter..
Achtung! Am Ende des Hangtrails liegt nach der Kurve a Bämsche quer......


----------



## andi1969 (13. Juli 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ahhh...wie gut das ich mit dem Junior am Dienstag bei zwar warmen aber durchaus angenehmen Temperaturen unterwegs war...Jetzt ist richtig Land unter..
> Achtung! Am Ende des Hangtrails liegt nach der Kurve a Bämsche quer......



*un dann machts erst recht Spass..........*


----------



## votecoli (13. Juli 2011)

Vergiss aber das Schutzblech ned....(und laß den Rocket Ron Daheim)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (13. Juli 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Vergiss aber das Schutzblech ned....(und laß den Rocket Ron Daheim)



Hach dann greif ich in mein gut sortiertes ( welchen Reifen nehme ich denn heute) Regal und montier was um.......


----------



## votecoli (13. Juli 2011)




----------



## cubelix (14. Juli 2011)

Saut sich jetzt jemand ein heute Abend


----------



## Reese23 (14. Juli 2011)

*Happy Birthday Oli​*
​


----------



## andi1969 (15. Juli 2011)

*Ouhhhh verda......  Alles Gute auch von mir und Ute  nachträglich zu Deinem Geburtstag Oliver*


----------



## andi1969 (20. Juli 2011)

* Tausche 2 Bike´s gegen Downhillkanu .....so ein sch. hnes Wetter*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (20. Juli 2011)

Joa.....im Mcfit wars super trocke....


----------



## cubelix (21. Juli 2011)

Würde für So. ne Pfalzrunde anregen 
Hat jemand Zeit und Lust


----------



## votecoli (22. Juli 2011)

Joa....bin dabei...


----------



## burn23 (22. Juli 2011)

Dabei


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (22. Juli 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Würde für So. ne Pfalzrunde anregen
> Hat jemand Zeit und Lust


 

Bei dem unbeständigem Wetter mach ich lieber nen homerun
da bin ich bei Regen schneller daheim
Falls sonst noch jemand hier fahren möchte, einfach melden


----------



## votecoli (22. Juli 2011)

Komm alde Hudel...geh mitHasch doch a guds Regejegle....


----------



## burn23 (22. Juli 2011)

Awwa echd, schdell di net so o!


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (22. Juli 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Komm alde Hudel...geh mitHasch doch a guds Regejegle....


 
Nee...Nee, da gehts mir wie Deim Hundchen
Aber geht ihr ruhig, ich hör mal auf Kachelmann


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (22. Juli 2011)

Andere Frage
Wie siehts nächste Woche mit Di. oder Do. Abend aus
Mi. geht bei mir mal wieder ned


----------



## votecoli (22. Juli 2011)

Kann vermutlich an beiden ned....Aber wenn, eher Di.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (22. Juli 2011)

Mir ists wurscht ob Di oder Do. Muss nur rechtzeitig wissen wann. Macht ihr es unter euch aus.


----------



## cubelix (22. Juli 2011)

Di könnte ich auch


----------



## andi1969 (23. Juli 2011)

*Mit mir gar nicht rechnen, habe einen Rückfall kann nochmal zum Doc*


----------



## burn23 (23. Juli 2011)

Ohje armer Andi. Gute Besserung!


----------



## votecoli (23. Juli 2011)

Treffpunkt morgen 10.00 Uhr an der Klausentalhütte! Endurolastig!


----------



## andi1969 (24. Juli 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Ohje armer Andi. Gute Besserung!



*Danke und viel Spass noch *


----------



## Zappcommander (24. Juli 2011)

Von mir auch gute Besserung...

Hoffe ihr hattet anständiges Wetter 

Grüße Mathias


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (24. Juli 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Danke und viel Spass noch *


 
Gute Besserung Großer


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (24. Juli 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Kann vermutlich an beiden ned....Aber wenn, eher Di.


 
Also wenn Du es am Di. einrichten kannst dann 18:00 Kaserne.
Wenn nicht, macht Eure Ausfahrt am Mi.
Ich gesell mich dann am WE mal wieder dazu
Gruß
      Bil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (24. Juli 2011)

Gudde Besserung an die von der Seuche befallenen

Die Pfalzrunde hat wieder Spaß gemacht und das Wetter hat auch mitgespielt  mal ein bischen Nieselregen aber sonst.

Es war nur sehr Frisch für Juli  11 Grad am Kalmithaus


----------



## votecoli (25. Juli 2011)

Hey Leuts, bei mir siehts sowohl für Di wie auch Do eher Bescheiden aus was den Abend angeht. Machts also unter euch aus. So wie es aussieht soll es ja ab Mittwoch schlechter werden( Wars überhaupt schon "besser"?). Ich werde versuchen die letzten drei Tage rumzukriegen und dann vielleicht öfters den Tag auszunutzen. Wenn also mal einer Urlaub hat...


----------



## burn23 (25. Juli 2011)

Hmmm, ich kann am Dienstag auch net. Nur Mittwoch oder Donnerstag. Sollen wir dann Donnerstag anpeilen?


----------



## Zappcommander (26. Juli 2011)

Ist heute jemand am Start? 
Hab total Lust mein neues bike zu testen....


----------



## burn23 (26. Juli 2011)

Ich am Donnerstag


----------



## burn23 (26. Juli 2011)

Fährt jetzt eigentlich niemand mehr bzw. ist heute jemand gefahren? Find komisch dass sich niemand mehr meldet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (26. Juli 2011)

Konnte Arbeitstechnisch heute nicht 

Do. könnte klappen


----------



## Zappcommander (26. Juli 2011)

Also ich war ne kleine runde fahrn, allerdings allein. 
Hab nicht so die Peilung gehabt muss ich zugeben... Wetter war auch irgendwie komisch, deshalb auch nichtmal ganz ne Stunde unterwegs gewesen, leider...


----------



## votecoli (27. Juli 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Fährt jetzt eigentlich niemand mehr bzw. ist heute jemand gefahren? Find komisch dass sich niemand mehr meldet


 

Sorry! Bin raus! Abschlußgrillen Junior! Hier hats Gestern aber auch ordentlich geschüttet


----------



## andi1969 (27. Juli 2011)

Zappcommander schrieb:


> Also ich war ne kleine runde fahrn, allerdings allein.
> Hab nicht so die Peilung gehabt muss ich zugeben... Wetter war auch irgendwie komisch, deshalb auch nichtmal ganz ne Stunde unterwegs gewesen, leider...



*Na immerhin warst Du auf dem Bike  und ich lus hier rum.......*


----------



## andi1969 (27. Juli 2011)

So damit das Nivau mal wieder in´s Bodenlose abdriftet  .....was neues am Enduro ......







NUKE PROOF ELEKTRON Pedale 338g schön leicht und aus Plaste


----------



## cubelix (27. Juli 2011)

Kein Wunder sind die Pedale so Leicht da haben se ja die hälfte der Pins vergessen.


Ich bin raus für Do. die Arbeit ruft


----------



## Zappcommander (27. Juli 2011)

Also wenns Wetter einigermasen passt bin ich am Start...

Bin total heiss ne anständige Runde zu drehen


----------



## Zappcommander (28. Juli 2011)

War heut nicht mein Tag:
zu früh am Treffpunkt; von Wespe ins Knie gestochen und dann hab ich euch scheinbar noch verpasst wenn mich nicht alles täuscht(weil ich zu ungeduldig war) 

hoffentlich klappts nächstes mal besser  naja selber schuld.....

Bis dann Mathias


----------



## burn23 (28. Juli 2011)

Schade, hab ich doch richtig geraten das der Ford Focus dir gehört. Mach dir nix draus, es gibt ja noch andere Tage an denen wir fahren können.

Gruss Björn


----------



## votecoli (29. Juli 2011)

Cubelix und meine Wenigkeit werden morgen gegen 14.30 Uhr versuchen eine Runde in der Pfalz zu drehen. Falls einer Lust hat...Wenn das Wetter allzu unbeständig wirkt könnte die Geschichte auch auf heimatliche Gefilde verschoben werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## w3rd (30. Juli 2011)

@votecoli: wo startet ihr denn? und fahrt ihr eher gemütlich? kenn euch zwar glaub nicht, würd aber gern mitkommen. bin grad versetzt worden.


----------



## andi1969 (30. Juli 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Cubelix und meine Wenigkeit werden morgen gegen 14.30 Uhr versuchen eine Runde in der Pfalz zu drehen. Falls einer Lust hat...Wenn das Wetter allzu unbeständig wirkt könnte die Geschichte auch auf heimatliche Gefilde verschoben werden



*Also ich kuriere mich noch aus  ....viel Spass in der Pfalz Mädels.*


----------



## andi1969 (30. Juli 2011)

w3rd schrieb:


> @votecoli: wo startet ihr denn? und fahrt ihr eher gemütlich? kenn euch zwar glaub nicht, würd aber gern mitkommen. bin grad versetzt worden.


*
Denke mal Klausentalhütte......wie meistens wenn wir in die Pfalz fahren.*


----------



## w3rd (30. Juli 2011)

ja ich mein wie ihr da hin kommt oder wohnen die da in der gegend


----------



## votecoli (30. Juli 2011)

Hallo w3rd,
schön das du Interesse hast. Normalerweise fahren wir von hier (Bruchsal) mit so wenig Autos wie möglich Richtung Pfalz. Startpunkt entweder Klausentalhütte,
http://www.klausentalhuette.de/
oder halt nach gesonderter Absprache. Im Normalfall versuchen wir aber einen ganzen Tag in der Region zu verbringen, da man ja schon mal 2 Std für Hin-und Rückfahrt abziehen muß
Wie oben schon geschrieben werden wir bei unklarer Wetterlage eher hier in unserem Revier räubern. Näheres weiß ich aber auch erst später!
Wenn wir mal wieder eine längere Tour dort machen schreiben wir es aber meistens auch wieder rein


----------



## cubelix (1. August 2011)

Melde mich mal zur Mi. Ausfahrt an 

18:00 Eichelbergkaserne hoffen wir mal das die Schleusen noch zu bleiben.


----------



## burn23 (1. August 2011)

Mittwoch ist gebucht.


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (1. August 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Melde mich mal zur Mi. Ausfahrt an
> 
> 18:00 Eichelbergkaserne hoffen wir mal das die Schleusen noch zu bleiben.


 

Isch kumm a


----------



## votecoli (2. August 2011)

Joo... Dann kumme halt a.....(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (4. August 2011)

Schee war's Geschdern, Männer! Schee...


----------



## Schmu (4. August 2011)

...und ich war wie immer arbeiten. Vielleicht schaff ichs dieses Jahrhundert aber trotzdem mal bei euch mit zu radeln...


----------



## votecoli (4. August 2011)

Heut 15.45 Uhr an der Klausentallhütte


----------



## andi1969 (4. August 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Heut 15.45 Uhr an der Klausentallhütte


*
Verd.....Lehrervolk....... immer Ferien*


----------



## Zappcommander (6. August 2011)

So bin wieder im Lande und hab noch ne Woche Urlaub falls jemand bock hat ne Tour zu machen, bin noch komplett unverplant....

Ansonsten wär ich am Mittwoch am Start.....


Grüße


----------



## andi1969 (6. August 2011)

Schmu schrieb:


> ...und ich war wie immer arbeiten. Vielleicht schaff ichs dieses Jahrhundert aber trotzdem mal bei euch mit zu radeln...



*....am Wochenende...... *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (6. August 2011)

Zappcommander schrieb:


> So bin wieder im Lande und hab noch ne Woche Urlaub falls jemand bock hat ne Tour zu machen, bin noch komplett unverplant....
> 
> Ansonsten wär ich am Mittwoch am Start.....
> 
> ...



*Wenns Wetter so bleibt wie Heute , können wir zwei ja was am Sonntag machen.
Könnte Dich ja mal technisch ärgerrn*


----------



## Zappcommander (6. August 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Wenns Wetter so bleibt wie Heute , können wir zwei ja was am Sonntag machen.
> Könnte Dich ja mal technisch ärgerrn*




Meinst du morgen oder nächste Woche?? Hab an beiden Terminen noch nix vor


----------



## Schmu (6. August 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *....am Wochenende...... *



Geh jetzt erstmal in die nachtschicht und komm morgen früh leider erst gegen 8uhr Heim. Das Wetter sieht im Moment eh nicht allzu vielversprechend aus.
Falls ihr morgen Mittag aber dennoch ne heimrunde einfach mal Posten, vielleicht bin ich schon wach...

Gruß Sascha


----------



## andi1969 (7. August 2011)

Zappcommander schrieb:


> Meinst du morgen oder nächste Woche?? Hab an beiden Terminen noch nix vor



War an heute gedacht...aber bei dem Wetter können wir´s knicken.
Von Karlsruhe kommt wieder dunkel rüber
Hoffe das nächste Woche endlich mal besser wird


----------



## cubelix (7. August 2011)

Wenn ich so Richtung Frankreich rüberkugge sieht es aber recht gut aus
mit dem Wetter.


----------



## andi1969 (7. August 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Wenn ich so Richtung Frankreich rüberkugge sieht es aber recht gut aus
> mit dem Wetter.


*
Muss mich erst mal wieder Fitt bekommen......nach der Krankheitsschei$$e bis Ende Juli.
Pfalz währe zu heftig im Moment für mich , bin seit 3 Wochen nicht mehr gefahren.*


----------



## cubelix (7. August 2011)

Okey da hast woll recht 

Ich gehe jetzt mal Schrauben und dann evtl. noch ne Testrunde drehen. Die Fox hat jetzt einen anderen Bau und die Lyrik Coil wird mal getestet.


----------



## Zappcommander (7. August 2011)

Vielleicht mach ma dann nächsten Sonntag was....

Würd morgen abend aber mal an die Kaserne fahren, wenn jemand bock und Zeit hat kann er ja auch hinkommen. Würd die Standart Uhrzeit anpeilen und mich freuen falls jemand auftaucht....

Hoffe einfachmal das das Wetter hält....


----------



## iTom (7. August 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *
> Muss mich erst mal wieder Fitt bekommen......nach der Krankheitsschei$$e bis Ende Juli.
> Pfalz währe zu heftig im Moment für mich , bin seit 3 Wochen nicht mehr gefahren.*



Bin ich gestern auch wieder gefahren, trotz einsetzendem "Nieselregen". Im Wald selbst, fährt man ja unter dem schönen Blätterdach. Da kann man schon mal so ne Std. ungefähr überbrücken. Hat richtig gut getan, an dem Drecksschwülen Tag. Das war das anstrengendste an meiner gestrigen Ausfahrt, die verdammte Schwüle...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. August 2011)

iTom schrieb:


> Bin ich gestern auch wieder gefahren, trotz einsetzendem "Nieselregen". Im Wald selbst, fährt man ja unter dem schönen Blätterdach. Da kann man schon mal so ne Std. ungefähr überbrücken. Hat richtig gut getan, an dem Drecksschwülen Tag. Das war das anstrengendste an meiner gestrigen Ausfahrt, die verdammte Schwüle...



Hast Du nächste Woche Urlaub?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (8. August 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hast Du nächste Woche Urlaub?



Nein, erst Ende August


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. August 2011)

iTom schrieb:


> Nein, erst Ende August



Schad. Will Mittwoch Abend mit den AWPlern fahren. Abfahrt 18 Uhr am Waldrand. Ist das momentan bei Dir möglich?


----------



## andi1969 (8. August 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Okey da hast woll recht
> 
> Ich gehe jetzt mal Schrauben und dann evtl. noch ne Testrunde drehen. Die Fox hat jetzt einen anderen Bau und die Lyrik Coil wird mal getestet.



*Alter Geldvernichter und die Fox bestimmt mit Gewinn verkauft oder...
Sollte am Mittwoch wieder auf den Pedalen sein ......*


----------



## Zappcommander (8. August 2011)

Blödes Wetter echt, macht mir einfach so nen Strich durch die Rechnung


----------



## cubelix (9. August 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Alter Geldvernichter und die Fox bestimmt mit Gewinn verkauft oder...*
> *Sollte am Mittwoch wieder auf den Pedalen sein ......*


 
Das sag ich Dir lieber nicht sonst fängste an zu 
War auf jeden Fall ein gutes Geschäft 

Sehen uns am Mi. dann kann ich Dir gleich ein Tempo reichen.


----------



## votecoli (9. August 2011)

By the way.....17.30 Uhr Mittwoch oder 18.00 Uhr


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (9. August 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> By the way.....17.30 Uhr Mittwoch oder 18.00 Uhr


 
Bei mir wirds 18:00
Ihr könnt aber auch früher los, ich meld mich dann per Handy


----------



## burn23 (9. August 2011)

Schmierwurst...


----------



## andi1969 (9. August 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> By the way.....17.30 Uhr Mittwoch oder 18.00 Uhr



*18.00 Herr Litevieh Fahrer wie immer*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. August 2011)

Kann mir von den Eichelbergfahreren einer den Höhenunterschied zwischen dem Naturfreundehaus und der Kaserne sagen?

Danke. Gruss Dirk.


----------



## speedygonzales (11. August 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Kann mir von den Eichelbergfahreren einer den Höhenunterschied zwischen dem Naturfreundehaus und der Kaserne sagen?



Eingang Kaserne liegt bei  231
Naturfreundehaus liegt bei 135 also 96 hm unterschied


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. August 2011)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Eingang Kaserne liegt bei  231
> Naturfreundehaus liegt bei 135 also 96 hm unterschied



Hallo Speedy,

lange nicht mehr gelesen/gesehen/gehört. Fährst Du noch?

Falls ja, können ja mal wieder was zusammen ausmachen. Auch gerne Abends.

Gruss Dirk.

DANKE.


----------



## burn23 (12. August 2011)

Servus!

Ich würd morgen um 11/12 Uhr rum in die Pfalz gehen. Denk es wird ne Weinbietrunde.

Noch jemand Lust?


----------



## Zappcommander (12. August 2011)

Oh nein, am Samstag kann ich leider nicht wär am Sonntag für alles offen


----------



## cubelix (12. August 2011)

Oli und meinereiner werden am So. ne Pfalztrailfindungsrunde drehen.
Treffpunkt 10:00 Klausentalhütten.
Fahrgemeinschaftsbildung nach telefonischer Absprache 

@ Björn 

Dir gehts gut Sa. um die Zeit in die Pfalz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (12. August 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Ich würd morgen um 11/12 Uhr rum in die Pfalz gehen. Denk es wird ne Weinbietrunde.
> 
> Noch jemand Lust?


 

Skandal sowas...


----------



## burn23 (12. August 2011)

Jo gibt schlimmeres 

Kann leider am Sonntag net, daher halt Samstag. Hoffe für euch das das Wetter hält, ist ja solala für Sonntag angekündigt.


----------



## cubelix (12. August 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Jo gibt schlimmeres
> 
> Kann leider am Sonntag net, daher halt Samstag. Hoffe für euch das das Wetter hält, ist ja solala für Sonntag angekündigt.




Hab Spaß und bleibe sitzen


----------



## andi1969 (13. August 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Jo gibt schlimmeres
> 
> Kann leider am Sonntag net, daher halt Samstag. Hoffe für euch das das Wetter hält, ist ja solala für Sonntag angekündigt.



*26° und Schön am Sonntag.......nachmittags Regen*


----------



## votecoli (13. August 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *26° und Schön am Sonntag.......nachmittags Regen*


 

Un desweche konsch du a mid...Mir fahre nur die schenschde Wegle


----------



## andi1969 (13. August 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Un desweche konsch du a mid...Mir fahre nur die schenschde Wegle



*Ich geb noch bescheid.....und gib mal Zappcom die Daten der würd warsch. auch mitkommen*


----------



## votecoli (13. August 2011)

Steht ja oben: 10.00 Uhr Klausentallhütte! Findet man in GoogleKann es sein das in Neustadt Marathon ist...

http://www.radsportakademie.de/GBM/neustadt/


----------



## Zappcommander (13. August 2011)

Ich komm dann morgen auch dazu. Bin schon gespannt


----------



## votecoli (13. August 2011)

Achtung!
Aufgrund eines kaum zu verschmerzenden Ausfallsund der Tatsache das zurzeit wohl alle Wetterfrösche zugekifft sind, fällt der Termin in der Pfalz morgen aus...
Eventuell findet am Mittag ein homerun statt


----------



## cubelix (13. August 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Achtung!
> Aufgrund eines kaum zu verschmerzenden Ausfallsund der Tatsache das zurzeit wohl alle Wetterfrösche zugekifft sind, fällt der Termin in der Pfalz morgen aus...
> Eventuell findet am Mittag ein homerun statt



Oli mir kommen die ich wollte mir das Cuttermesser nicht in den Oberschenkel stechen erlich aber Schwups  und die Soße ist gelaufen
Ja jetzt bin ich 4 Stiche und Erfahrung reicher manchmal ist Mann aber auch  
Ich könnt :kotz:

Fahrt doch in die Pfalz der Sommer ist schon fast vorbei ich euch vom Dachfenster rüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (13. August 2011)

*Nö oder( alter Simbel) Karsten Gute Besserung ,na dann roll ich morgen mal alleine irgendwo rum.....*


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (13. August 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Oli mir kommen die ich wollte mir das Cuttermesser nicht in den Oberschenkel stechen erlich aber Schwups  und die Soße ist gelaufen
> Ja jetzt bin ich 4 Stiche und Erfahrung reicher manchmal ist Mann aber auch
> Ich könnt :kotz:
> 
> Fahrt doch in die Pfalz der Sommer ist schon fast vorbei ich euch vom Dachfenster rüber.


 
Naja, das mit der Intimrasur hättest heute lieber gelassen
Gute Besserung


----------



## burn23 (13. August 2011)

Mensch Karsten, was treibsch denn? So was macht man doch net!!


----------



## iTom (13. August 2011)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Naja, das mit der Intimrasur hättest heute lieber gelassen
> Gute Besserung




jepp, gute Besserung!


----------



## votecoli (13. August 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Nö oder( alter Simbel) Karsten Gute Besserung ,na dann roll ich morgen mal alleine irgendwo rum.....*


 


Also ich däd a rolle....awer wo..


----------



## andi1969 (13. August 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Also ich däd a rolle....awer wo..



 Keine Ahnung war auf Pf. eingestellt.....


----------



## votecoli (13. August 2011)

Hmmm....schlag was vor


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (13. August 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung war auf Pf. eingestellt.....


 
Pf. da kennst Du Dich doch gar nicht aus


----------



## andi1969 (13. August 2011)

*Aufgrund zugekiffter Wetterfrösche und Regenvoraussage in der Pfalz für Morgens ist der Plan so das wir um 10 am Sonntag beraten und weiter sehen was geht bei den Deppenwetter......
Vorschläge gerne wilkommen...von mir aus auch mal wieder Raum Karlruhe und Ettlingen( damit Mathias mal was unter die Stollen bekommt)..Eppingen zum hüpfen üben.....
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (13. August 2011)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Pf. da kennst Du Dich doch gar nicht aus



* Sei Schlau stell Dich dumm im Leben *


----------



## Zappcommander (13. August 2011)

Also ich bin für alles offen. Sagt ihr wos lang geht.


----------



## andi1969 (13. August 2011)

Zappcommander schrieb:


> Also ich bin für alles offen. Sagt ihr wos lang geht.



*Ok ich ruf an und paralell mach um 10 da IBC auf......*


----------



## Zappcommander (13. August 2011)

Alles klar dann kann ich immerhin bissl länger schlafen. Ich schau gleich rein wenn ich wach werd....


----------



## andi1969 (14. August 2011)

*Guten Morgen BAWÜ.......*

Besser wir bleiben im Lande.....laut Wetterradar um 8.45 Uhr kommt da was auf uns zu von Richtung Pfalz ( Leicht - bis Starkregen ).
Dann halt doch wieder Bei uns fahren oder anderer Wünsche


----------



## votecoli (14. August 2011)

Lieber hier ... dann sind wir auch schneller daheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zappcommander (14. August 2011)

Wann soll dann der treffpunkt sein?


----------



## andi1969 (14. August 2011)

11 oder 11.30 am Eingang Kaserne......muss mich noch hübsch machen  dauert etwas in meinem Alter.


----------



## votecoli (14. August 2011)

Mache ma 11.15 Uhr....Goldene Mitte


----------



## Zappcommander (14. August 2011)

na dann bis nacher... 11.15Uhr


----------



## andi1969 (14. August 2011)

ok....ouh dann muss ich mich aber beeilen


----------



## iTom (14. August 2011)

Hab für Euch heut' morgen, die Spinnweben von den Trails geholt. Lecker, so 'ne Schpinnaehuddel im Gesicht


----------



## votecoli (14. August 2011)

Aahhh....genau die richtige Entscheidung getroffen heutIn der Pfalz hats schon früh geregnet und ich bin grad mitm letzten Sonnenstrahl in den Hof gerollt...






Auf den Trail war heut die Hölle los! Erst haben wir fast ein paar Rentner auf E-bikesvom Trail geschossen(kein Witz!) dann aufm Hangtrail nen Baum touchiert und schließlich in der Hohl ein paar Sonntagsfahrer übersprungen..Awer s Eis im Sallebusch war trotzdem gut....
Reschbegt an Andi un Matze, isch doch a schee gschmeidige Dur gwese...


----------



## cubelix (14. August 2011)

Ihr Trailraudies  könnt ihr euch nicht benehmen am Sonntag .
Ich habe mich Vorbildlich ganz langsam Bewegt 



heute.


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (14. August 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Ihr Trailraudies  könnt ihr euch nicht benehmen am Sonntag .
> Ich habe mich Vorbildlich ganz langsam Bewegt
> 
> 
> ...


 

Immer diese Trailroudies
Und ich hab mal getestet wie nass der Regen ist


----------



## andi1969 (15. August 2011)

*Tja wer sich selbverstümmelt  muss halt langsam machen Karsten

Apropos geschmeidig 14 Schnitt Herr Speck.....und ich hatte gerade die Garagentür zu hat geregnet ..passte auf die Minute*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (15. August 2011)

Also ich fands gschmeidigEher so wie 11,75 oder soNee, war echt gut getimed, fand ich


----------



## votecoli (15. August 2011)

War grad mit Luki und der Verwandschaft auf den Home Bergen unterwegs. Das Unwetter von heut Nacht hat den Boden ordentlich aufgeweicht. Am Mittwoch sollte es aber tendenziell super griffig sein
Also Mittwoch 18.00 UhrWer zieht mit


----------



## Zappcommander (15. August 2011)

Bin dabei, wenn nix schief läuft.....


----------



## burn23 (16. August 2011)

ich sag mal zu 99.9% bin ich dabei


----------



## cubelix (16. August 2011)

Ich komm auch 

Ist ja nur eine Fleischwunde


----------



## andi1969 (18. August 2011)

*Am Sonntag ist wieder eine Runde Pfalztrails nach Lust und Laune angesagt.
Vermutlich 10 Uhr an der Klausental Hütte....( kann noch geändert werden)
Mitfahrer wie immer auch Willkommen.*


----------



## burn23 (18. August 2011)

Ich wills mir mal einrichten, solange ich net verpenn wie gestern


----------



## burn23 (20. August 2011)

AM oder EN morgen?


----------



## cubelix (20. August 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> AM oder EN morgen?



AM Morgen

Oli ist 8:45 bei mir denke mal KHü um 9:40 bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (20. August 2011)

Ok im Bus noch Platz Olliver ???? Treffen bei Karsten oder vorher bei mir....


----------



## votecoli (20. August 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Ok im Bus noch Platz Olliver ???? Treffen bei Karsten oder vorher bei mir....



 Hab den Bus Morgen ned! Fahr mit Radträger und der alten Dame....


----------



## andi1969 (20. August 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Hab den Bus Morgen ned! Fahr mit Radträger und der alten Dame....



*Aha muss ich also mit Karsten was dealen....oder soll ich mit meiner Kiste fahren.*


----------



## cubelix (21. August 2011)

Treffpunkt bei mir um 8:45 dann schau ma mal wie wir das Machen.


----------



## andi1969 (21. August 2011)

*Sodele das Solid bekommt etwas Farbe.....


Noch Innenlager,Sattelstütze und Schrauben in Orange und mir gefällts*


----------



## Zappcommander (21. August 2011)

Wie wars Wetter bei euch heute? Bei uns hats zwischendurch mal ordentlich runter gelassen. 


Jemand bock morgen bissl fahren zu gehen? peil 18uhr Kaserne an... 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaturBruder (21. August 2011)

Shit habe spät... da wollte ich auch mal hoch . War heute den ganzen Tag auf dem Michelsberg unterwegs 

Spass hat das gemacht mit dem Noton


----------



## andi1969 (22. August 2011)

Zappcommander schrieb:


> Wie wars Wetter bei euch heute? Bei uns hats zwischendurch mal ordentlich runter gelassen.
> 
> 
> Jemand bock morgen bissl fahren zu gehen? peil 18uhr Kaserne an...
> ...


*
Bullsh..... Wetter kaum drüben und es regnete im Dauerlauf abbruch und nicht mal vom Parkplatz gekommen .
Umgeplant wir fahren dann zu Hause  nach 8Km Höhe Rinne fängt an zu regnen....im Regen nach Hause gefahren*


----------



## votecoli (22. August 2011)

Zappcommander schrieb:


> Wie wars Wetter bei euch heute? Bei uns hats zwischendurch mal ordentlich runter gelassen.
> 
> 
> Jemand bock morgen bissl fahren zu gehen? peil 18uhr Kaserne an...
> ...


 
Andi erzählt nur Storys....S Wetter war Booommbe...


----------



## Zappcommander (22. August 2011)

Ohje hört sich ja nicht so prikelnd an...


----------



## cubelix (22. August 2011)

Also auf jedefall wars angenehm Warm  am So.

Und Andi sorry nochmal das ich Dich so unkonvenzionell Absteigen lies in der Rinne.

War ein geiler Stunt


----------



## cubelix (23. August 2011)

Also ich bin für eine Mittwochsausfahrt mit Abschluß an der Eisdiele


----------



## Schmu (23. August 2011)

Also wenn diesmal nichts dazwischen kommt stehen die Chancen gut, das ich es morgen auch endlich mal gebacken bekomm mich euch mal anzuschließen.
18:00uhr Kasernen Eingang wars?!

Schwitzender Gruß Sascha


----------



## votecoli (24. August 2011)

Isch kumm.....scho wegem Eis...


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (24. August 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Also ich bin für eine Mittwochsausfahrt mit Abschluß an der Eisdiele


 

Beim Eisch bin isch dabei...


----------



## andi1969 (24. August 2011)

Schmu schrieb:


> Also wenn diesmal nichts dazwischen kommt stehen die Chancen gut, das ich es morgen auch endlich mal gebacken bekomm mich euch mal anzuschließen.
> 18:00uhr Kasernen Eingang wars?!
> Schwitzender Gruß Sascha



*Ja genau.... na dann muss ich ja auch kommen wenn Karsten eine Runde Eis ausgibt*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (24. August 2011)

Ich komm net, bei uns gewitterts schon. Hab keine Lust wieder für umme anzureisen.


----------



## iTom (24. August 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Ich komm net, bei uns gewitterts schon. Hab keine Lust wieder für umme anzureisen.



Aber das hier ist doch der Anti ... Warmduscher Fred...


----------



## Schmu (24. August 2011)

Findets denn jetzt statt? Bei uns donnert es auch schon und wie schwarz wie die Nacht...


----------



## andi1969 (24. August 2011)

*Hab gerade ins REGENRADAR reingeschaut.....kommt was Dickes rüber, Starkregen mit allem .....können wir knicken heute*


----------



## Schmu (24. August 2011)

Naja dann halt ich mir nächste Woche frei, da hab ich auch Zeit. Am WE muss ich leider arbeiten.


----------



## votecoli (24. August 2011)

Koi Ohnung wo ir ward, bei uns wars gei.....








Beschdes Wedder






Uns Schlotzeis war a gud...


----------



## Zappcommander (24. August 2011)

Oh man wär ich na mol hingekommen. Naja dafür haben meine Eltern wenigstens wieder Internet..... 
Vielleicht klappt ja am WE ne größere ausfahrt?!?


----------



## votecoli (25. August 2011)

Für alle kurzentschlossenen:

16.30 Uhr an der Kaserne

Und wer später dazustoßen will einfach durchklingeln bei cubelix oder mir


----------



## andi1969 (26. August 2011)

*Schad leider zu späht gelesen  war um 18 Uhr meinen Vertstar testen im Wald .....hab denke mal euere Spuren auf dem Speedy Gonzales gesehen.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (26. August 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Schad leider zu späht gelesen  war um 18 Uhr meinen Vertstar testen im Wald .....hab denke mal euere Spuren auf dem Speedy Gonzales gesehen.*



Garantiert...


----------



## cubelix (26. August 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Garantiert...





Zustimm


----------



## cubelix (26. August 2011)

Werde am So. nochmal einen Pfalzversuch starten .

9:30 Klausentalhütte 

Und ich kanns kaum Glauben der Wetterbericht sagt mal kein Schauer oder Gewitter vorraus.


----------



## Zappcommander (26. August 2011)

Ich wär auch dabei...


----------



## andi1969 (26. August 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Werde am So. nochmal einen Pfalzversuch starten .
> 
> 9:30 Klausentalhütte
> 
> Und ich kanns kaum Glauben der Wetterbericht sagt mal kein Schauer oder Gewitter vorraus.



*jajajajajaja ich ich *


----------



## cubelix (27. August 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *jajajajajaja ich ich *



Um die Euphorie gleich mal zu bremsen 

50-70km 1800-2300 hm 
Aber Du bist ja Fit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zappcommander (27. August 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Um die Euphorie gleich mal zu bremsen
> 
> 50-70km 1800-2300 hm
> Aber Du bist ja Fit



Hört sich ja mal ganz schön heftig an


----------



## andi1969 (27. August 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Um die Euphorie gleich mal zu bremsen
> 
> 50-70km 1800-2300 hm
> Aber Du bist ja Fit



*HAHA Du machst mir ned Angstalter Verarscher.....und fit bin ich nie*


----------



## cubelix (27. August 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *HAHA Du machst mir ned Angstalter Verarscher.....und fit bin ich nie*



Ätsch  

8:30 in Bruchsal


----------



## Zappcommander (27. August 2011)

Bin ich ja mal gespannt auf morgen......


----------



## andi1969 (27. August 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Ätsch
> 
> 8:30 in Bruchsal



*Ja klar bin da denke mal mit Enduro und wenig Ausrüstung*


----------



## andi1969 (27. August 2011)

Zappcommander schrieb:


> Bin ich ja mal gespannt auf morgen......



*Sauber das Du auch kommst......das wird schlimm furchtebare Pfalztrails.....*


----------



## votecoli (29. August 2011)

Um das von einigen schon mal besprochene mitzuteilen:

Mittwochs wollen wir die Gelegenheit nutzen und etwas länger bei Sonne unterwegs sein. Wer also kann, darf sich schon um 17.00 Uhr an der Kaserne einfinden um ein paar extra Trails zu naschenWie gewohnt wird aber um 18.00 Uhr nochmals an der Kaserne vorbeigerauscht um den Rest einzusammeln

In diesem Sinne: Bis Mittwoch


----------



## andi1969 (29. August 2011)




----------



## cubelix (29. August 2011)

Nice  Andi

Nun die Zufallsbilder der Gopro 

Und Matze sauber gefahren fürs erste mal Pfalz


----------



## andi1969 (29. August 2011)

*Geil das Teil muss öfter mit  Karsten und wieviel Aufnahmen warens denn.....und es hat Spass gemacht Gestern*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (29. August 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Geil das Teil muss öfter mit  Karsten und wieviel Aufnahmen warens denn.....und es hat Spass gemacht Gestern*



276 Bilder aber der Großteil halt ned so dolle ( unscharf )

aber manche halt richtig gut.


----------



## andi1969 (30. August 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> 276 Bilder aber der Großteil halt ned so dolle ( unscharf )
> 
> aber manche halt richtig gut.



*Würde ein 2Gig Stick dafür reichen , wollte mal mit meinem Picasa was ausprobieren.*


----------



## Zappcommander (30. August 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Um das von einigen schon mal besprochene mitzuteilen:
> 
> Mittwochs wollen wir die Gelegenheit nutzen und etwas länger bei Sonne unterwegs sein. Wer also kann, darf sich schon um 17.00 Uhr an der Kaserne einfinden um ein paar extra Trails zu naschenWie gewohnt wird aber um 18.00 Uhr nochmals an der Kaserne vorbeigerauscht um den Rest einzusammeln
> 
> In diesem Sinne: Bis Mittwoch




Also ich versuchs mal morgen schon um 5 da zu sein mal schauen ob ichs schaff.


----------



## cubelix (30. August 2011)

Die Karte hab ich schon gelöscht nur die Bild hier habe ich gespeichert.


----------



## Zappcommander (30. August 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Geil das Teil muss öfter mit  Karsten und wieviel Aufnahmen warens denn.....und es hat Spass gemacht Gestern*




Kann ja mal meine auch mitnehmen, wenn mein PC wieder funktioniert.
Ich fands auch Spitze in der Pfalz, können wir gern wiederholen.


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (31. August 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Um das von einigen schon mal besprochene mitzuteilen:
> 
> Mittwochs wollen wir die Gelegenheit nutzen und etwas länger bei Sonne unterwegs sein. Wer also kann, darf sich schon um 17.00 Uhr an der Kaserne einfinden um ein paar extra Trails zu naschenWie gewohnt wird aber um 18.00 Uhr nochmals an der Kaserne vorbeigerauscht um den Rest einzusammeln
> 
> In diesem Sinne: Bis Mittwoch


 
Bil der Alpencrosser kommt


----------



## Schmu (31. August 2011)

Wer kommt denn heut Abend alles schon um 17uhr? Diese Woche sieht es fast so aus, als wurde ich es auch mal schaffen 
In diesem sinne hoffentlich bis später!


----------



## andi1969 (31. August 2011)

*I kann erst ab 18 Uhr.....*


----------



## votecoli (31. August 2011)

Schee wars heutUnd so viele neue GesichterSascha, was macht die LungeAlles fit
Weil der Junior so tapfer war gabs noch ein Eis...mit 10 bei den großen mithalten strengt halt an...







Hoffe das noch alle heil nach Hause gekommen sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmu (31. August 2011)

@oli: meine Lunge liegt in der tonne, hab mir jetzt erst mal n döner und danach noch n eis gegönnt, damit ich die kalorien wieder reinhol...  

Und noch mal vielen vielen Dank an alle! Es war einfach nur genial! Danke das ihr auch Rücksicht auf meine nicht vorhandene Kondition und Technik genommen habt! 
Werd jetzt gaaanz fleißig trainieren um bei euch einigermaßen bisl mithalten zu können.
Ach ja bevor ichs vergesse: 
Sorry aber so schnell werdet ihr mich nicht los. Versuche öfters mal mitzzfahren in der Hoffnung das ihr in 10 bis 20 Jahren nicht immer wegen mir warten müsst!

P.S. oli, dein junior ist ne Pistensau! Kompliment! Der wird ma ganz groß!


----------



## votecoli (31. August 2011)

Ui, danke! Da freut er sich! Hat jetzt beschlossen mit seiner Schwester noch zu Inlinern..Die Jugend...

Ich glaub heut hats allen Neuen gefallen! Zumindest wars super lustigund das zählt ja...Alles andere kommt schon...


----------



## Schmu (31. August 2011)

Inlinern?! Naja, der wird auch noch älter! Dann sieht seine Kondition auch wieder anders aus 
Ja lustig wars auf jeden Fall, auch wenn ich nicht viel lachen konnte...


----------



## votecoli (31. August 2011)

Des wird scho...Noch gar ned so lang her da gings mir genausoDran bleiben....


----------



## Schmu (31. August 2011)

Hajo, des wird auf jeden fall, wenn alles klappt bin ich nächste woche wieder dabei!
I frei mi!


----------



## votecoli (2. September 2011)

Für alle kurzentschlossenen:
Cubelix und ich werden morgen nochmal die Pfalz rockenStart ist 12.00 Uhr in Bruchsal und um 13.00 Uhr dann an der Klausentalhütte! Gechmeidiges "Bilder machen Tempo" (DSR Kamera an Bord!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (3. September 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Für alle kurzentschlossenen:
> Cubelix und ich werden morgen nochmal die Pfalz rockenStart ist 12.00 Uhr in Bruchsal und um 13.00 Uhr dann an der Klausentalhütte! Gechmeidiges "Bilder machen Tempo" (DSR Kamera an Bord!)



*Ikea ist abgesagt  währe mit dabei......wer fährt*


----------



## andi1969 (3. September 2011)

*Wir schließen den Tread  uns findet man im B.O.T.A Tread wieder......*


----------

